# Weather Forecast



## DailyWeather (Feb 29, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, February 29 - Friday, March 6

*Saturday, February 29*
High: 42°, Low: 32°, Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, March 1*
High: 46°, Low: 26°, Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, March 2*
High: 37°, Low: 27°, Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, March 3*
High: 41°, Low: 29°, Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 47°, Low: 29°, Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 41°, Low: 24°, Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 42°, Low: 28°, Partly cloudy
Humidity: 6%


----------



## DailyWeather (Feb 29, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, March 1 - Saturday, March 7

*Sunday, March 1*
High: 47°, Low: 26°, Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, March 2*
High: 37°, Low: 27°, Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, March 3*
High: 42°, Low: 31°, Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 48°, Low: 34°, Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 41°, Low: 26°, Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 42°, Low: 28°, Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 49°, Low: 37°, Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 29, 2020)

Hello.

Can you also "predict" the Weather in Austria/Burgenland please ?

Thank you.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 29, 2020)

Poland, Wrocław would be cool too, just saying.


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 1, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, March 1 - Saturday, March 7


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 1*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, March 2*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, March 3*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, March 1 - Saturday, March 7


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 1*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, March 2*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, March 3*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, February 29 - Friday, March 6


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 29*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 90%
*Sunday, March 1*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Monday, March 2*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, March 3*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 26°F (-4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%



_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 1, 2020)

Weather for Coral Bay Cyprus for next few days please.


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 2, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, March 2 - Sunday, March 8


Spoiler



*Monday, March 2*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, March 3*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, March 2 - Sunday, March 8


Spoiler



*Monday, March 2*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, March 3*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, March 1 - Saturday, March 7


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 1*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, March 2*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, March 3*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 18°F (-8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Monday, March 2 - Sunday, March 8


Spoiler



*Monday, March 2*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, March 3*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 2, 2020)

Show me the weather in Amsterdam, please.


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 3, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, March 3 - Monday, March 9


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 3*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, March 3 - Monday, March 9


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 3*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 36°F (3°C), Low: 36°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, March 2 - Sunday, March 8


Spoiler



*Monday, March 2*
High: 33°F (0°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, March 3*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, March 3 - Monday, March 9


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 3*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Tuesday, March 3 - Monday, March 9


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 3*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Mar 3, 2020)

Show me the weather in NC please!


----------



## IncredulousP (Mar 4, 2020)

Show me _your_ weather, bby


----------



## James_ (Mar 4, 2020)

This actually works?

Can't we just go on google


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 4, 2020)

Weather for Felton California please

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

At the time of this post


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 4, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, March 4 - Tuesday, March 10


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, March 3 - Monday, March 9


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 3*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 93%
*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Tuesday, March 3 - Monday, March 9


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 3*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, March 4 - Tuesday, March 10


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota* (my weather )
Tuesday, March 3 - Monday, March 9


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 3*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Light snow
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 24°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 18°F (-8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, March 4 - Tuesday, March 10


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 85%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Wednesday, March 4 - Tuesday, March 10


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 5, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, March 5 - Wednesday, March 11


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 5*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, March 4 - Tuesday, March 10


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Wednesday, March 4 - Tuesday, March 10


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, March 5 - Wednesday, March 11


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 5*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, March 4 - Tuesday, March 10


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 4*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, March 5*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 22°F (-5°C), Clear
Humidity: 43%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, March 5 - Wednesday, March 11


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 5*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Thursday, March 5 - Wednesday, March 11


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 5*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Flame (Mar 5, 2020)

I can predict the weather of EOF.

its going to rain shit post


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 6, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, March 6 - Thursday, March 12


Spoiler



*Friday, March 6*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 87%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, March 5 - Wednesday, March 11


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 5*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy light rain
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 36°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Mist
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Thursday, March 5 - Wednesday, March 11


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 5*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, March 6 - Thursday, March 12


Spoiler



*Friday, March 6*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, March 5 - Wednesday, March 11


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 5*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, March 6*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 24°F (-4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, March 6 - Thursday, March 12


Spoiler



*Friday, March 6*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Friday, March 6 - Thursday, March 12


Spoiler



*Friday, March 6*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 7, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, March 7 - Friday, March 13


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 7*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, March 6 - Thursday, March 12


Spoiler



*Friday, March 6*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 51%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Friday, March 6 - Thursday, March 12


Spoiler



*Friday, March 6*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, March 7 - Friday, March 13


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 7*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, March 6 - Thursday, March 12


Spoiler



*Friday, March 6*
High: 31°F (-1°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, March 7*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, March 7 - Friday, March 13


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 7*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Saturday, March 7 - Friday, March 13


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 77%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 7, 2020)

This is my new favorite way to receive weather updates. I’m like totally going to subscribe. Siri, what’s the weather now in aptos?


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 8, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, March 7 - Friday, March 13


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 7*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, March 8 - Saturday, March 14


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 8*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, March 7 - Friday, March 13


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 7*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 49%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Saturday, March 7 - Friday, March 13


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 7*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, March 8 - Saturday, March 14


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 8*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, March 7 - Friday, March 13


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 7*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, March 8*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, March 8 - Saturday, March 14


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 8*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 85%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Sunday, March 8 - Saturday, March 14


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 46%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 87%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 9, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, March 8 - Saturday, March 14


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 8*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, March 9 - Sunday, March 15


Spoiler



*Monday, March 9*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, March 8 - Saturday, March 14


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 8*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 49%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 92%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Sunday, March 8 - Saturday, March 14


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 8*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, March 9 - Sunday, March 15


Spoiler



*Monday, March 9*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, March 8 - Saturday, March 14


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 8*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, March 9*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Clear
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 42%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, March 9 - Sunday, March 15


Spoiler



*Monday, March 9*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light sleet showers
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Monday, March 9 - Sunday, March 15


Spoiler



*Monday, March 9*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 10, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, March 9 - Sunday, March 15


Spoiler



*Monday, March 9*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, March 10 - Monday, March 16


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, March 16*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, March 9 - Sunday, March 15


Spoiler



*Monday, March 9*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Monday, March 9 - Sunday, March 15


Spoiler



*Monday, March 9*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, March 10 - Monday, March 16


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, March 16*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, March 9 - Sunday, March 15


Spoiler



*Monday, March 9*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Mist
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 33°F (0°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 19°F (-7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 36%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, March 10 - Monday, March 16


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, March 16*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Tuesday, March 10 - Monday, March 16


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, March 16*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Chary (Mar 10, 2020)

can we get some houston texas love up in here, botfriend?


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2020)

Chary said:


> can we get some houston texas love up in here, botfriend?



Hotter then London, England. Cooler then Hell, not heaven.


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 11, 2020)

Apologizing now, I will be gone for the next few days,.

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, March 10 - Monday, March 16


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, March 16*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, March 11 - Tuesday, March 17


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Monday, March 16*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, March 10 - Monday, March 16


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 85%
*Monday, March 16*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, March 10 - Monday, March 16


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, March 16*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Tuesday, March 10 - Monday, March 16


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, March 16*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, March 11 - Tuesday, March 17


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, March 16*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, March 10 - Monday, March 16


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 10*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Light snow
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Mist
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 40%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, March 16*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 31°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, March 11 - Tuesday, March 17


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, March 16*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Wednesday, March 11 - Tuesday, March 17


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, March 12*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, March 13*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, March 14*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, March 15*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, March 16*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 16, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, March 15 - Saturday, March 21


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 15*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 89%
*Monday, March 16*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, March 16 - Sunday, March 22


Spoiler



*Monday, March 16*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Moderate snow
Humidity: 93%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Blowing snow
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, March 15 - Saturday, March 21


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 15*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, March 16*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, March 15 - Saturday, March 21


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 15*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, March 16*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Sunday, March 15 - Saturday, March 21


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 15*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, March 16*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, March 16 - Sunday, March 22


Spoiler



*Monday, March 16*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, March 15 - Saturday, March 21


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 15*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, March 16*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Fog
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 96%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 31°F (-1°C), Low: 11°F (-12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 7°F (-14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, March 16 - Sunday, March 22


Spoiler



*Monday, March 16*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Monday, March 16 - Sunday, March 22


Spoiler



*Monday, March 16*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 17, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, March 16 - Sunday, March 22


Spoiler



*Monday, March 16*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, March 17 - Monday, March 23


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Light sleet
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, March 16 - Sunday, March 22


Spoiler



*Monday, March 16*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, March 16 - Sunday, March 22


Spoiler



*Monday, March 16*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Monday, March 16 - Sunday, March 22


Spoiler



*Monday, March 16*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, March 17 - Monday, March 23


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, March 16 - Sunday, March 22


Spoiler



*Monday, March 16*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 31°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 52%
*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 94%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 17°F (-8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, March 17 - Monday, March 23


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Tuesday, March 17 - Monday, March 23


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 17*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 17, 2020)

Truckee


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 19, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, March 18 - Tuesday, March 24


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, March 19 - Wednesday, March 25


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 19*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 46%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 29°F (-2°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, March 18 - Tuesday, March 24


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 81°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, March 18 - Tuesday, March 24


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Wednesday, March 18 - Tuesday, March 24


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, March 19 - Wednesday, March 25


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 19*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 29°F (-2°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, March 18 - Tuesday, March 24


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 18*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, March 19*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 31°F (-1°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 52%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 17°F (-8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 18°F (-8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 26°F (-4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, March 19 - Wednesday, March 25


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 19*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 50%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Thursday, March 19 - Wednesday, March 25


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 19*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 19, 2020)

Rhode island


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 20, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, March 19 - Wednesday, March 25


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 19*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Thursday, March 19 - Wednesday, March 25


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 19*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 93%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 24°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Light rain
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, March 20 - Thursday, March 26


Spoiler



*Friday, March 20*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 49%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, March 19 - Wednesday, March 25


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 19*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, March 19 - Wednesday, March 25


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 19*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Thursday, March 19 - Wednesday, March 25


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 19*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, March 20 - Thursday, March 26


Spoiler



*Friday, March 20*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Heavy snow
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Light sleet
Humidity: 96%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, March 19 - Wednesday, March 25


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 19*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Light snow
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, March 20*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 19°F (-7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, March 20 - Thursday, March 26


Spoiler



*Friday, March 20*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Friday, March 20 - Thursday, March 26


Spoiler



*Friday, March 20*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 21, 2020)

Let's be honest, who cares about the weather right now? You're not going to the beach.

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, March 20 - Thursday, March 26


Spoiler



*Friday, March 20*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Friday, March 20 - Thursday, March 26


Spoiler



*Friday, March 20*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, March 21 - Friday, March 27


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 21*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, March 20 - Thursday, March 26


Spoiler



*Friday, March 20*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, March 20 - Thursday, March 26


Spoiler



*Friday, March 20*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Friday, March 20 - Thursday, March 26


Spoiler



*Friday, March 20*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, March 21 - Friday, March 27


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 21*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Moderate snow
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Moderate snow
Humidity: 94%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Mist
Humidity: 95%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, March 20 - Thursday, March 26


Spoiler



*Friday, March 20*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Saturday, March 21*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 18°F (-8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Mist
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 91%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, March 21 - Friday, March 27


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 21*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Saturday, March 21 - Friday, March 27


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 21*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 21, 2020)

Unfortunately,the Weather goes again worst here.....it helps not really....


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 22, 2020)

Weather here in St. Paul is becoming very spring-like, which isn't supposed to happen until later.

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, March 21 - Friday, March 27


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 21*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Moderate rain at times
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Saturday, March 21 - Friday, March 27


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 21*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 49%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 92%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, March 22 - Saturday, March 28


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 22*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, March 21 - Friday, March 27


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 21*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 90%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Mist
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, March 21 - Friday, March 27


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 21*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Saturday, March 21 - Friday, March 27


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 21*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, March 22 - Saturday, March 28


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 22*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 46%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, March 21 - Friday, March 27


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 21*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, March 22*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, March 22 - Saturday, March 28


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 22*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Sunday, March 22 - Saturday, March 28


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 22*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 23, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, March 22 - Saturday, March 28


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Sunday, March 22 - Saturday, March 28


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 22*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 50%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, March 23 - Sunday, March 29


Spoiler



*Monday, March 23*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, March 22 - Saturday, March 28


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 22*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, March 22 - Saturday, March 28


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 22*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Overcast
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Sunday, March 22 - Saturday, March 28


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, March 23 - Sunday, March 29


Spoiler



*Monday, March 23*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 49%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, March 22 - Saturday, March 28


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 22*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, March 23*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, March 23 - Sunday, March 29


Spoiler



*Monday, March 23*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Monday, March 23 - Sunday, March 29


Spoiler



*Monday, March 23*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> *Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
> Sunday, March 22 - Saturday, March 28
> 
> 
> ...



Winter is coming back.......


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 25, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, March 24 - Monday, March 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Tuesday, March 24 - Monday, March 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 87%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 93%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, March 25 - Tuesday, March 31


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Light snow
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 29°F (-2°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, March 24 - Monday, March 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 50%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, March 24 - Monday, March 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Overcast
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Tuesday, March 24 - Monday, March 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, March 25 - Tuesday, March 31


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Light snow
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Light snow
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, March 24 - Monday, March 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 24*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, March 25 - Tuesday, March 31


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Light snow showers
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Wednesday, March 25 - Tuesday, March 31


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2020)

Snow today....


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 26, 2020)

Our snow has been disappearing. It's all gone now as of yesterday.

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, March 25 - Tuesday, March 31


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Wednesday, March 25 - Tuesday, March 31


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Mist
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 90%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, March 26 - Wednesday, April 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 26*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 50%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 29°F (-2°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, March 25 - Tuesday, March 31


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Overcast
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, March 25 - Tuesday, March 31


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 33%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Wednesday, March 25 - Tuesday, March 31


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, March 26 - Wednesday, April 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 26*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 31°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 31°F (-1°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, March 25 - Tuesday, March 31


Spoiler



*Wednesday, March 25*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, March 26*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, March 26 - Wednesday, April 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 26*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Thursday, March 26 - Wednesday, April 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 26*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2020)

Gimme the weather from St-Lin-Laurentides, QC, pretty please!


----------



## x65943 (Mar 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Gimme the weather from St-Lin-Laurentides, QC, pretty please!


This is quickly becoming a dox thread


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 27, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, March 26 - Wednesday, April 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 26*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Thursday, March 26 - Wednesday, April 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 26*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 28°F (-3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location) *
Thursday, March 26 - Wednesday, April 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 26*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 94%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 94%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, March 27 - Thursday, April 2


Spoiler



*Friday, March 27*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, March 26 - Wednesday, April 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 26*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Overcast
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 44%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, March 26 - Wednesday, April 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 26*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Thursday, March 26 - Wednesday, April 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 26*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 87%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, March 27 - Thursday, April 2


Spoiler



*Friday, March 27*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 46%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, March 26 - Wednesday, April 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, March 26*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, March 27*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, March 27 - Thursday, April 2


Spoiler



*Friday, March 27*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Friday, March 27 - Thursday, April 2


Spoiler



*Friday, March 27*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## JayMathis (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you mighty weather God.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)


Excuse me?!


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 28, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, March 27 - Thursday, April 2


Spoiler



*Friday, March 27*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Friday, March 27 - Thursday, April 2


Spoiler



*Friday, March 27*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 95%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location) *
Friday, March 27 - Thursday, April 2


Spoiler



*Friday, March 27*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Light rain
Humidity: 97%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, March 28 - Friday, April 3


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 28*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, March 27 - Thursday, April 2


Spoiler



*Friday, March 27*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 46%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, March 27 - Thursday, April 2


Spoiler



*Friday, March 27*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 32%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 45%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 81°F (28°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Friday, March 27 - Thursday, April 2


Spoiler



*Friday, March 27*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, March 28 - Friday, April 3


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 28*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 50%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, March 27 - Thursday, April 2


Spoiler



*Friday, March 27*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Patchy light rain
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, March 28*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 87%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, March 28 - Friday, April 3


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 28*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Saturday, March 28 - Friday, April 3


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 28*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 29, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, March 28 - Friday, April 3


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 28*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Saturday, March 28 - Friday, April 3


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 28*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 93%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 94%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Mist
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location) *
Saturday, March 28 - Friday, April 3


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 28*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 97%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, March 29 - Saturday, April 4


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 29*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, March 28 - Friday, April 3


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 28*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 46%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Moderate rain at times
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, March 28 - Friday, April 3


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Overcast
Humidity: 41%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Saturday, March 28 - Friday, April 3


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 28*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, March 29 - Saturday, April 4


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 29*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, March 28 - Friday, April 3


Spoiler



*Saturday, March 28*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, March 29*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, March 29 - Saturday, April 4


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 29*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Sunday, March 29 - Saturday, April 4


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 29*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 29, 2020)

Come on, I do not live in a fictional location


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 29, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Come on, I do not live in a fictional location


That is the "Punishment" for this.


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 29, 2020)

I thought it was common knowledge, but Canada is not a real place unfortunately. Neither is Wyoming, in case you were wondering.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 29, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> I thought it was common knowledge, but Canada is not a real place unfortunately. Neither is Wyoming, in case you were wondering.



Sounds like a Bot from @FAST6191


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 29, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> I thought it was common knowledge, but Canada is not a real place unfortunately. Neither is Wyoming, in case you were wondering.


Wow and I thought you were a nice person


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 30, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, March 29 - Saturday, April 4


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 29*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Moderate rain at times
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Sunday, March 29 - Saturday, April 4


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 29*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 97%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Mist
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Mist
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location) *
Sunday, March 29 - Saturday, April 4


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 29*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 98%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Light rain
Humidity: 96%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, March 30 - Sunday, April 5


Spoiler



*Monday, March 30*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Light sleet showers
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 31°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, March 29 - Saturday, April 4


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 29*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, March 29 - Saturday, April 4


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 29*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 39%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Overcast
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Sunday, March 29 - Saturday, April 4


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 29*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, March 30 - Sunday, April 5


Spoiler



*Monday, March 30*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, March 29 - Saturday, April 4


Spoiler



*Sunday, March 29*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, March 30*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 26°F (-4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, March 30 - Sunday, April 5


Spoiler



*Monday, March 30*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Monday, March 30 - Sunday, April 5


Spoiler



*Monday, March 30*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Mar 31, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, March 30 - Sunday, April 5


Spoiler



*Monday, March 30*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Monday, March 30 - Sunday, April 5


Spoiler



*Monday, March 30*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location) *
Monday, March 30 - Sunday, April 5


Spoiler



*Monday, March 30*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Light rain
Humidity: 97%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 29°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 31°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, March 31 - Monday, April 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Light snow
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, March 30 - Sunday, April 5


Spoiler



*Monday, March 30*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 44%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, March 30 - Sunday, April 5


Spoiler



*Monday, March 30*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Monday, March 30 - Sunday, April 5


Spoiler



*Monday, March 30*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, March 31 - Monday, April 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 47%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 53%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, March 30 - Sunday, April 5


Spoiler



*Monday, March 30*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 19°F (-7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, March 31 - Monday, April 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Tuesday, March 31 - Monday, April 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Chary (Mar 31, 2020)

61% humidity for 3/31, yet you said 54% last week. Smh bot. You're going to have to report on the weather for Tehran Iran too as compensation now.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 31, 2020)

San Jose!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> San Jose!


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 1, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, March 31 - Monday, April 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Tuesday, March 31 - Monday, April 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada*
Tuesday, March 31 - Monday, April 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 31°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Tuesday, March 31 - Monday, April 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, April 1 - Tuesday, April 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 44%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Wednesday, April 1 - Tuesday, April 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, April 1 - Tuesday, April 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, March 31 - Monday, April 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, March 31 - Monday, April 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Overcast
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Tuesday, March 31 - Monday, April 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Wednesday, April 1 - Tuesday, April 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 48%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 49%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, March 31 - Monday, April 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, March 31*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, April 1 - Tuesday, April 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 89%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2020)

Great,another warm Weekend.Time to meet other People in Parks again.


----------



## Flame (Apr 1, 2020)

how is the weather in hell?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> how is the weather in hell?


Frozen and fucking cold.


----------



## Flame (Apr 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Frozen and fucking cold.



earth is now hell? just as i thought.


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 1, 2020)

The line can be easily blurred.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 1, 2020)

Weather please for Dalmuir Scotland.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Weather please for Dalmuir Scotland.


Maybe better _*Dail Mhoire* _otherwise you get an "Error Message" like @VinsCool...


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 2, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, April 1 - Tuesday, April 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Wednesday, April 1 - Tuesday, April 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Thursday, April 2 - Wednesday, April 8


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 2*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Wednesday, April 1 - Tuesday, April 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, April 2 - Wednesday, April 8


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 2*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 53%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Thursday, April 2 - Wednesday, April 8


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 2*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, April 1 - Tuesday, April 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Light snow
Humidity: 98%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 36°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, April 2 - Wednesday, April 8


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 2*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, April 1 - Tuesday, April 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, April 1 - Tuesday, April 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Wednesday, April 1 - Tuesday, April 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 87%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Thursday, April 2 - Wednesday, April 8


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 2*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 52%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Moderate rain at times
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 47%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, April 1 - Tuesday, April 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 1*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, April 2*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 49%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Fog
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, April 2 - Wednesday, April 8


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 2*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 3, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, April 2 - Wednesday, April 8


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 2*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 53%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Thursday, April 2 - Wednesday, April 8


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 2*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 89%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, April 3 - Thursday, April 9


Spoiler



*Friday, April 3*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Thursday, April 2 - Wednesday, April 8


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 2*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 87%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, April 3 - Thursday, April 9


Spoiler



*Friday, April 3*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Friday, April 3 - Thursday, April 9


Spoiler



*Friday, April 3*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, April 2 - Wednesday, April 8


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 2*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, April 3 - Thursday, April 9


Spoiler



*Friday, April 3*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, April 2 - Wednesday, April 8


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 2*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, April 2 - Wednesday, April 8


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 2*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Thursday, April 2 - Wednesday, April 8


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 2*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Friday, April 3 - Thursday, April 9


Spoiler



*Friday, April 3*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, April 2 - Wednesday, April 8


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 2*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, April 3*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, April 3 - Thursday, April 9


Spoiler



*Friday, April 3*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## James_ (Apr 3, 2020)

Weather for Birmingham in England would be pretty neat k thx bye


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 4, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, April 3 - Thursday, April 9


Spoiler



*Friday, April 3*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Patchy light rain
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Friday, April 3 - Thursday, April 9


Spoiler



*Friday, April 3*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 89%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 52%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Saturday, April 4 - Friday, April 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 4*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Friday, April 3 - Thursday, April 9


Spoiler



*Friday, April 3*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, April 4 - Friday, April 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 4*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Saturday, April 4 - Friday, April 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 4*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Saturday, April 4 - Friday, April 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 4*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, April 3 - Thursday, April 9


Spoiler



*Friday, April 3*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, April 4 - Friday, April 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 4*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, April 3 - Thursday, April 9


Spoiler



*Friday, April 3*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 46%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, April 3 - Thursday, April 9


Spoiler



*Friday, April 3*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Friday, April 3 - Thursday, April 9


Spoiler



*Friday, April 3*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 89%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Saturday, April 4 - Friday, April 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 4*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, April 3 - Thursday, April 9


Spoiler



*Friday, April 3*
High: 31°F (-1°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, April 4*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, April 4 - Friday, April 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 4*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 5, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, April 4 - Friday, April 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 4*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 96%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Saturday, April 4 - Friday, April 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 4*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 52%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, April 5 - Saturday, April 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 5*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Saturday, April 4 - Friday, April 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 4*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 91%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, April 5 - Saturday, April 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 5*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, April 5 - Saturday, April 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 5*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Sunday, April 5 - Saturday, April 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 5*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, April 4 - Friday, April 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 4*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 92%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, April 5 - Saturday, April 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 5*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, April 4 - Friday, April 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 4*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, April 4 - Friday, April 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 4*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Moderate rain at times
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 39%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Saturday, April 4 - Friday, April 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 4*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 94%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Sunday, April 5 - Saturday, April 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 5*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy light rain
Humidity: 50%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, April 4 - Friday, April 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 4*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, April 5*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 48%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 44%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, April 5 - Saturday, April 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 5*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, April 6*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, April 7*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, April 8*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, April 9*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 10, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, April 9 - Wednesday, April 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 9*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, April 12*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, April 13*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, April 14*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, April 15*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Thursday, April 9 - Wednesday, April 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 9*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, April 12*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, April 13*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, April 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, April 15*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, April 10 - Thursday, April 16


Spoiler



*Friday, April 10*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, April 12*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, April 13*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, April 14*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, April 15*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, April 16*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Thursday, April 9 - Wednesday, April 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 9*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, April 12*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, April 13*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, April 14*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, April 15*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, April 10 - Thursday, April 16


Spoiler



*Friday, April 10*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, April 12*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, April 13*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, April 14*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Wednesday, April 15*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, April 16*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, April 10 - Thursday, April 16


Spoiler



*Friday, April 10*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, April 12*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, April 13*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, April 14*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, April 15*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, April 16*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Friday, April 10 - Thursday, April 16


Spoiler



*Friday, April 10*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, April 12*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, April 13*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, April 14*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, April 15*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, April 16*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, April 9 - Wednesday, April 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 9*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Heavy snow
Humidity: 86%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Light snow
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, April 12*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Light rain
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, April 13*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, April 14*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, April 15*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 47%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, April 10 - Thursday, April 16


Spoiler



*Friday, April 10*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, April 12*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, April 13*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, April 14*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, April 15*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Thursday, April 16*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, April 9 - Wednesday, April 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 9*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 35%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Sunday, April 12*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, April 13*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, April 14*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Wednesday, April 15*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 45%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, April 9 - Wednesday, April 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 9*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, April 12*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, April 13*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Tuesday, April 14*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Wednesday, April 15*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Thursday, April 9 - Wednesday, April 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 9*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, April 12*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, April 13*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, April 14*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, April 15*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Friday, April 10 - Thursday, April 16


Spoiler



*Friday, April 10*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, April 12*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Monday, April 13*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Tuesday, April 14*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, April 15*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 43%
*Thursday, April 16*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 47%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, April 9 - Wednesday, April 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 9*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 45%
*Friday, April 10*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 45%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 50%
*Sunday, April 12*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 45%
*Monday, April 13*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 32%
*Tuesday, April 14*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 32%
*Wednesday, April 15*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, April 10 - Thursday, April 16


Spoiler



*Friday, April 10*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, April 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Sunday, April 12*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, April 13*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, April 14*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, April 15*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, April 16*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 17, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, April 16 - Wednesday, April 22


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 16*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, April 17*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Thursday, April 16 - Wednesday, April 22


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 16*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 47%
*Friday, April 17*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 93%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 54°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, April 17 - Thursday, April 23


Spoiler



*Friday, April 17*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Thursday, April 16 - Wednesday, April 22


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 16*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, April 17*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, April 17 - Thursday, April 23


Spoiler



*Friday, April 17*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, April 17 - Thursday, April 23


Spoiler



*Friday, April 17*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Friday, April 17 - Thursday, April 23


Spoiler



*Friday, April 17*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, April 16 - Wednesday, April 22


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 16*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, April 17*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 22°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, April 17 - Thursday, April 23


Spoiler



*Friday, April 17*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, April 16 - Wednesday, April 22


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 16*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 47%
*Friday, April 17*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, April 16 - Wednesday, April 22


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 16*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, April 17*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Torrential rain shower
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Thursday, April 16 - Wednesday, April 22


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 16*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, April 17*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Friday, April 17 - Thursday, April 23


Spoiler



*Friday, April 17*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 41%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 47%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 25%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, April 16 - Wednesday, April 22


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 16*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 46%
*Friday, April 17*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, April 17 - Thursday, April 23


Spoiler



*Friday, April 17*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> *Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
> Thursday, April 16 - Wednesday, April 22
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you,Weather Man.

Oh...there was no Weather the last 7 Days...
Maybe God needs a Break too.


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you,Weather Man.
> 
> Oh...there was no Weather the last 7 Days...
> Maybe God needs a Break too.


I had been neglecting my duties, but it is timer I get back to it.


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 18, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, April 17 - Thursday, April 23


Spoiler



*Friday, April 17*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Friday, April 17 - Thursday, April 23


Spoiler



*Friday, April 17*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 94%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 29°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Saturday, April 18 - Friday, April 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 18*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 92%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Mist
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Friday, April 17 - Thursday, April 23


Spoiler



*Friday, April 17*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, April 18 - Friday, April 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 18*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Saturday, April 18 - Friday, April 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 18*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Saturday, April 18 - Friday, April 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 18*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, April 17 - Thursday, April 23


Spoiler



*Friday, April 17*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Light rain
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, April 18 - Friday, April 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 18*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, April 17 - Thursday, April 23


Spoiler



*Friday, April 17*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, April 17 - Thursday, April 23


Spoiler



*Friday, April 17*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Fog
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Friday, April 17 - Thursday, April 23


Spoiler



*Friday, April 17*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Saturday, April 18 - Friday, April 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 43%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, April 17 - Thursday, April 23


Spoiler



*Friday, April 17*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Saturday, April 18*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, April 18 - Friday, April 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 18*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 19, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, April 18 - Friday, April 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Saturday, April 18 - Friday, April 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 18*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 90%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, April 19 - Saturday, April 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 19*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Saturday, April 18 - Friday, April 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 18*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, April 19 - Saturday, April 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 19*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, April 19 - Saturday, April 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 19*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Sunday, April 19 - Saturday, April 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 19*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, April 18 - Friday, April 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 18*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 22°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 26°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, April 19 - Saturday, April 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 19*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, April 18 - Friday, April 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 18*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 47%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, April 18 - Friday, April 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 18*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Saturday, April 18 - Friday, April 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Sunday, April 19 - Saturday, April 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 19*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 38%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 43%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, April 18 - Friday, April 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 18*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, April 19*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, April 19 - Saturday, April 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 19*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

A little Rain today,but that is good for the Nature.


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 20, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, April 19 - Saturday, April 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 19*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Sunday, April 19 - Saturday, April 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 19*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 93%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Monday, April 20 - Sunday, April 26


Spoiler



*Monday, April 20*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Mist
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Sunday, April 19 - Saturday, April 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 19*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, April 20 - Sunday, April 26


Spoiler



*Monday, April 20*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Monday, April 20 - Sunday, April 26


Spoiler



*Monday, April 20*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Monday, April 20 - Sunday, April 26


Spoiler



*Monday, April 20*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, April 19 - Saturday, April 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 19*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Patchy light snow
Humidity: 90%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 24°F (-5°C), Clear
Humidity: 46%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, April 20 - Sunday, April 26


Spoiler



*Monday, April 20*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, April 19 - Saturday, April 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 19*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, April 19 - Saturday, April 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 19*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Sunday, April 19 - Saturday, April 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 19*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Monday, April 20 - Sunday, April 26


Spoiler



*Monday, April 20*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 35%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 44%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, April 19 - Saturday, April 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 19*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Monday, April 20*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, April 20 - Sunday, April 26


Spoiler



*Monday, April 20*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 21, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, April 20 - Sunday, April 26


Spoiler



*Monday, April 20*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Monday, April 20 - Sunday, April 26


Spoiler



*Monday, April 20*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 51%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 94%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 31°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, April 21 - Monday, April 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Monday, April 20 - Sunday, April 26


Spoiler



*Monday, April 20*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, April 21 - Monday, April 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, April 21 - Monday, April 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Tuesday, April 21 - Monday, April 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, April 20 - Sunday, April 26


Spoiler



*Monday, April 20*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, April 21 - Monday, April 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, April 20 - Sunday, April 26


Spoiler



*Monday, April 20*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, April 20 - Sunday, April 26


Spoiler



*Monday, April 20*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Monday, April 20 - Sunday, April 26


Spoiler



*Monday, April 20*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Tuesday, April 21 - Monday, April 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 40%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 31%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 38%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, April 20 - Sunday, April 26


Spoiler



*Monday, April 20*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 47%
*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 50%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, April 21 - Monday, April 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 22, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, April 21 - Monday, April 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Tuesday, April 21 - Monday, April 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Moderate rain at times
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 51%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 94%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Mist
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Light rain
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, April 22 - Tuesday, April 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Tuesday, April 21 - Monday, April 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, April 22 - Tuesday, April 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, April 22 - Tuesday, April 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Wednesday, April 22 - Tuesday, April 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, April 21 - Monday, April 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Light snow showers
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 22°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Light rain
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, April 22 - Tuesday, April 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, April 21 - Monday, April 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 50%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, April 21 - Monday, April 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Tuesday, April 21 - Monday, April 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Wednesday, April 22 - Tuesday, April 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 45%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy light rain
Humidity: 47%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 31%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, April 21 - Monday, April 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 21*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, April 22 - Tuesday, April 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2020)

It is really cold actual in the Morning.


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 22, 2020)

Looks like our weather is very similar to yours. It's been hanging at 63 degrees for a while, so we weren't getting much of those low temperatures.


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 23, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, April 22 - Tuesday, April 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Wednesday, April 22 - Tuesday, April 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 42%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 92%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Thursday, April 23 - Wednesday, April 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 23*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 54°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Wednesday, April 22 - Tuesday, April 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, April 23 - Wednesday, April 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 23*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 53%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Thursday, April 23 - Wednesday, April 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 23*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Thursday, April 23 - Wednesday, April 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 23*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, April 22 - Tuesday, April 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 28°F (-2°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 96%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, April 23 - Wednesday, April 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 23*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Mist
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, April 22 - Tuesday, April 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, April 22 - Tuesday, April 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Clear
Humidity: 46%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Wednesday, April 22 - Tuesday, April 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Thursday, April 23 - Wednesday, April 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 23*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 39%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 42%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 39%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, April 22 - Tuesday, April 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 22*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, April 23*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, April 23 - Wednesday, April 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 23*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 24, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, April 23 - Wednesday, April 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 23*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Thursday, April 23 - Wednesday, April 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 23*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Mist
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 92%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, April 24 - Thursday, April 30


Spoiler



*Friday, April 24*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Thursday, April 23 - Wednesday, April 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 47%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, April 24 - Thursday, April 30


Spoiler



*Friday, April 24*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, April 24 - Thursday, April 30


Spoiler



*Friday, April 24*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Friday, April 24 - Thursday, April 30


Spoiler



*Friday, April 24*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, April 23 - Wednesday, April 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 23*
High: 33°F (0°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Light rain
Humidity: 95%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Light rain
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, April 24 - Thursday, April 30


Spoiler



*Friday, April 24*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, April 23 - Wednesday, April 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 23*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Patchy light rain
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, April 23 - Wednesday, April 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 23*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Thursday, April 23 - Wednesday, April 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 23*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Friday, April 24 - Thursday, April 30


Spoiler



*Friday, April 24*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 44%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 31%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Patchy light rain
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, April 23 - Wednesday, April 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 23*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Patchy light rain
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, April 24*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, April 24 - Thursday, April 30


Spoiler



*Friday, April 24*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 94%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 25, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, April 24 - Thursday, April 30


Spoiler



*Friday, April 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Friday, April 24 - Thursday, April 30


Spoiler



*Friday, April 24*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 93%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 89%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 89%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Saturday, April 25 - Friday, May 1


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 25*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Friday, April 24 - Thursday, April 30


Spoiler



*Friday, April 24*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 43%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 51%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, April 25 - Friday, May 1


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 25*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Saturday, April 25 - Friday, May 1


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 25*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Saturday, April 25 - Friday, May 1


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 25*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, April 24 - Thursday, April 30


Spoiler



*Friday, April 24*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, April 25 - Friday, May 1


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 25*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, April 24 - Thursday, April 30


Spoiler



*Friday, April 24*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 48%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, April 24 - Thursday, April 30


Spoiler



*Friday, April 24*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Friday, April 24 - Thursday, April 30


Spoiler



*Friday, April 24*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 53%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Saturday, April 25 - Friday, May 1


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 25*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 36%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, April 24 - Thursday, April 30


Spoiler



*Friday, April 24*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, April 25*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, April 25 - Friday, May 1


Spoiler



*Saturday, April 25*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, April 26*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice an sunny,just what I need actual.

Thank you.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 26, 2020)

hmmm, yes, the best bot on GBAtemp


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 27, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, April 26 - Saturday, May 2


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 26*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Sunday, April 26 - Saturday, May 2


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 26*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 90%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Mist
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Monday, April 27 - Sunday, May 3


Spoiler



*Monday, April 27*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 97%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Sunday, April 26 - Saturday, May 2


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 26*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 35%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, April 27 - Sunday, May 3


Spoiler



*Monday, April 27*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Monday, April 27 - Sunday, May 3


Spoiler



*Monday, April 27*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Monday, April 27 - Sunday, May 3


Spoiler



*Monday, April 27*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, April 26 - Saturday, May 2


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 26*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 94%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, April 27 - Sunday, May 3


Spoiler



*Monday, April 27*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, April 26 - Saturday, May 2


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 26*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 52%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, April 26 - Saturday, May 2


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 26*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Sunday, April 26 - Saturday, May 2


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 26*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 47%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Monday, April 27 - Sunday, May 3


Spoiler



*Monday, April 27*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Moderate rain at times
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 63°F (18°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, April 26 - Saturday, May 2


Spoiler



*Sunday, April 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, April 27*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, April 27 - Sunday, May 3


Spoiler



*Monday, April 27*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 28, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, April 27 - Sunday, May 3


Spoiler



*Monday, April 27*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Monday, April 27 - Sunday, May 3


Spoiler



*Monday, April 27*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Light rain
Humidity: 95%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, April 28 - Monday, May 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Monday, April 27 - Sunday, May 3


Spoiler



*Monday, April 27*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 43%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, April 28 - Monday, May 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 54°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, April 28 - Monday, May 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Tuesday, April 28 - Monday, May 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, April 27 - Sunday, May 3


Spoiler



*Monday, April 27*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Light rain
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 94%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, April 28 - Monday, May 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Moderate or heavy rain with thunder
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, April 27 - Sunday, May 3


Spoiler



*Monday, April 27*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, April 27 - Sunday, May 3


Spoiler



*Monday, April 27*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Monday, April 27 - Sunday, May 3


Spoiler



*Monday, April 27*
High: 72°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Tuesday, April 28 - Monday, May 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 32%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 37%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, April 27 - Sunday, May 3


Spoiler



*Monday, April 27*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, April 28 - Monday, May 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2020)

It looks like "Swimming Weather" tomorrow.
(unfortunately the "Beaches" are still closed here....)

On the other Side,I do not know how much People will drow this Year.....swimming with a Mouth Mask..I do not know,if this is wisely...


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 28, 2020)

It reached really high temps yesterday, but today it's looking a bit cloudy, might expect some rain. Yesterday would've been good for swimming weather, but we're not really supposed to go anywhere.


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 29, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, April 28 - Monday, May 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Tuesday, April 28 - Monday, May 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, April 29 - Tuesday, May 5


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Mist
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Tuesday, April 28 - Monday, May 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, April 29 - Tuesday, May 5


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, April 29 - Tuesday, May 5


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Wednesday, April 29 - Tuesday, May 5


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, April 28 - Monday, May 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, April 29 - Tuesday, May 5


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 63°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, April 28 - Monday, May 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, April 28 - Monday, May 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Tuesday, April 28 - Monday, May 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Wednesday, April 29 - Tuesday, May 5


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 26%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, April 28 - Monday, May 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, April 28*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, April 29 - Tuesday, May 5


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 93%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 30, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, April 29 - Tuesday, May 5


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Wednesday, April 29 - Tuesday, May 5


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Mist
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Mist
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Thursday, April 30 - Wednesday, May 6


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 30*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Wednesday, April 29 - Tuesday, May 5


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, April 30 - Wednesday, May 6


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 30*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Thursday, April 30 - Wednesday, May 6


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 30*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Thursday, April 30 - Wednesday, May 6


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 30*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, April 29 - Tuesday, May 5


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 45%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, April 30 - Wednesday, May 6


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 30*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, April 29 - Tuesday, May 5


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (13°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, April 29 - Tuesday, May 5


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Wednesday, April 29 - Tuesday, May 5


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Thursday, April 30 - Wednesday, May 6


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 30*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 52%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 47%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 30%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, April 29 - Tuesday, May 5


Spoiler



*Wednesday, April 29*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, April 30*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Light rain
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, April 30 - Wednesday, May 6


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 30*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2020)

No Rain on Saturday please.


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> No Rain on Saturday please.


Your wish has been granted, long live DailyWeather.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> Your wish has been granted, long live DailyWeather.


I love it,to have a "DailyWeather" as Friend.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 30, 2020)

0/10 thread

Too much cloud


----------



## DailyWeather (Apr 30, 2020)

x65943 said:


> 0/10 thread
> 
> Too much cloud


1/10 moderator

not enough admin.


----------



## IC_ (Apr 30, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> 1/10 moderator
> 
> not enough admin.


Which moderator are you?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> Which moderator are you?


The infamous Weather *Mod*.

Can be used in
- Skyrim
- Oblivion
- GTA V
- Fortnite


----------



## Seriel (Apr 30, 2020)

What's the weather like in Hell? Planning a trip, gotta make sure it's hot enough.


----------



## DailyWeather (May 1, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, April 30 - Wednesday, May 6


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 30*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 37%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Thursday, April 30 - Wednesday, May 6


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 30*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Mist
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, May 1 - Thursday, May 7


Spoiler



*Friday, May 1*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Thursday, April 30 - Wednesday, May 6


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 30*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 34%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 54°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, May 1 - Thursday, May 7


Spoiler



*Friday, May 1*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, May 1 - Thursday, May 7


Spoiler



*Friday, May 1*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Friday, May 1 - Thursday, May 7


Spoiler



*Friday, May 1*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, April 30 - Wednesday, May 6


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 30*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 94%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, May 1 - Thursday, May 7


Spoiler



*Friday, May 1*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, April 30 - Wednesday, May 6


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 30*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, April 30 - Wednesday, May 6


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 30*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Thursday, April 30 - Wednesday, May 6


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 30*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 50%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Friday, May 1 - Thursday, May 7


Spoiler



*Friday, May 1*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 40%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 30%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 39%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Thursday, April 30 - Wednesday, May 6


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 30*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, April 30 - Wednesday, May 6


Spoiler



*Thursday, April 30*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Friday, May 1*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, May 1 - Thursday, May 7


Spoiler



*Friday, May 1*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 2, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, May 1 - Thursday, May 7


Spoiler



*Friday, May 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Friday, May 1 - Thursday, May 7


Spoiler



*Friday, May 1*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 95%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Saturday, May 2 - Friday, May 8


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 2*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Friday, May 1 - Thursday, May 7


Spoiler



*Friday, May 1*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, May 2 - Friday, May 8


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 2*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Saturday, May 2 - Friday, May 8


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 2*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Saturday, May 2 - Friday, May 8


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 2*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, May 1 - Thursday, May 7


Spoiler



*Friday, May 1*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, May 2 - Friday, May 8


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 2*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, May 1 - Thursday, May 7


Spoiler



*Friday, May 1*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, May 1 - Thursday, May 7


Spoiler



*Friday, May 1*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Friday, May 1 - Thursday, May 7


Spoiler



*Friday, May 1*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Saturday, May 2 - Friday, May 8


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 2*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 38%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 33%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Friday, May 1 - Thursday, May 7


Spoiler



*Friday, May 1*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, May 1 - Thursday, May 7


Spoiler



*Friday, May 1*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 2*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, May 2 - Friday, May 8


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 2*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 3, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, May 2 - Friday, May 8


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 2*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 81°F (28°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 49%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 36%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Saturday, May 2 - Friday, May 8


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 2*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, May 3 - Saturday, May 9


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 3*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Saturday, May 2 - Friday, May 8


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 2*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 27%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, May 3 - Saturday, May 9


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 3*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, May 3 - Saturday, May 9


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 3*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Sunday, May 3 - Saturday, May 9


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 3*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, May 2 - Friday, May 8


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 2*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, May 3 - Saturday, May 9


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 3*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, May 2 - Friday, May 8


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 2*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, May 2 - Friday, May 8


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 2*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Saturday, May 2 - Friday, May 8


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 2*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 50%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Sunday, May 3 - Saturday, May 9


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 3*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 31%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 27%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, May 2 - Friday, May 8


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 2*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, May 2 - Friday, May 8


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 2*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Sunday, May 3*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, May 3 - Saturday, May 9


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 3*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 4, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, May 3 - Saturday, May 9


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 3*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 43%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 47%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 44%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Sunday, May 3 - Saturday, May 9


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 3*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 49%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Monday, May 4 - Sunday, May 10


Spoiler



*Monday, May 4*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Mist
Humidity: 91%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Sunday, May 3 - Saturday, May 9


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 3*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 40%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 43%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 31%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 32%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, May 4 - Sunday, May 10


Spoiler



*Monday, May 4*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Monday, May 4 - Sunday, May 10


Spoiler



*Monday, May 4*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Monday, May 4 - Sunday, May 10


Spoiler



*Monday, May 4*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 72°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, May 3 - Saturday, May 9


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 3*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, May 4 - Sunday, May 10


Spoiler



*Monday, May 4*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, May 3 - Saturday, May 9


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 3*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, May 3 - Saturday, May 9


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Sunday, May 3 - Saturday, May 9


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 3*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 50%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 49%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 45%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Monday, May 4 - Sunday, May 10


Spoiler



*Monday, May 4*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 30%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 28%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Clear
Humidity: 28%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Sunday, May 3 - Saturday, May 9


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 3*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, May 3 - Saturday, May 9


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 3*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, May 4*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 44%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, May 4 - Sunday, May 10


Spoiler



*Monday, May 4*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 5, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, May 4 - Sunday, May 10


Spoiler



*Monday, May 4*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 48%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Monday, May 4 - Sunday, May 10


Spoiler



*Monday, May 4*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, May 5 - Monday, May 11


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Monday, May 4 - Sunday, May 10


Spoiler



*Monday, May 4*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 39%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 34%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 37%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, May 5 - Monday, May 11


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, May 5 - Monday, May 11


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Tuesday, May 5 - Monday, May 11


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, May 4 - Sunday, May 10


Spoiler



*Monday, May 4*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, May 5 - Monday, May 11


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, May 4 - Sunday, May 10


Spoiler



*Monday, May 4*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, May 4 - Sunday, May 10


Spoiler



*Monday, May 4*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Overcast
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Monday, May 4 - Sunday, May 10


Spoiler



*Monday, May 4*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 49%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Tuesday, May 5 - Monday, May 11


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 19%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 22%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, May 4 - Sunday, May 10


Spoiler



*Monday, May 4*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, May 4 - Sunday, May 10


Spoiler



*Monday, May 4*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Light rain
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, May 5 - Monday, May 11


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 85%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 6, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, May 5 - Monday, May 11


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Tuesday, May 5 - Monday, May 11


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 50%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, May 6 - Tuesday, May 12


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Tuesday, May 5 - Monday, May 11


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 37%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 48%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, May 6 - Tuesday, May 12


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, May 6 - Tuesday, May 12


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Wednesday, May 6 - Tuesday, May 12


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, May 5 - Monday, May 11


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Heavy snow
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, May 6 - Tuesday, May 12


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 89%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, May 5 - Monday, May 11


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 89%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, May 5 - Monday, May 11


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 48%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Tuesday, May 5 - Monday, May 11


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 51%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Wednesday, May 6 - Tuesday, May 12


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 32%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Clear
Humidity: 32%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, May 5 - Monday, May 11


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, May 5 - Monday, May 11


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 5*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 38%
*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 49%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 33%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, May 6 - Tuesday, May 12


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 7, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, May 6 - Tuesday, May 12


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 49%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Wednesday, May 6 - Tuesday, May 12


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Patchy light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Thursday, May 7 - Wednesday, May 13


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 7*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Wednesday, May 6 - Tuesday, May 12


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 36%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, May 7 - Wednesday, May 13


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 7*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Thursday, May 7 - Wednesday, May 13


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 7*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Thursday, May 7 - Wednesday, May 13


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 7*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, May 6 - Tuesday, May 12


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, May 7 - Wednesday, May 13


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 7*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 93%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, May 6 - Tuesday, May 12


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Moderate rain at times
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, May 6 - Tuesday, May 12


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Wednesday, May 6 - Tuesday, May 12


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 51%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Thursday, May 7 - Wednesday, May 13


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 7*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 44%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Wednesday, May 6 - Tuesday, May 12


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, May 6 - Tuesday, May 12


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 6*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 45%
*Thursday, May 7*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 63°F (18°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, May 7 - Wednesday, May 13


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 8, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, May 7 - Wednesday, May 13


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 7*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 40%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 50%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Thursday, May 7 - Wednesday, May 13


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 7*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, May 8 - Thursday, May 14


Spoiler



*Friday, May 8*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Thursday, May 7 - Wednesday, May 13


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 7*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 29%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 34%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, May 8 - Thursday, May 14


Spoiler



*Friday, May 8*
High: 72°F (23°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, May 8 - Thursday, May 14


Spoiler



*Friday, May 8*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Friday, May 8 - Thursday, May 14


Spoiler



*Friday, May 8*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, May 7 - Wednesday, May 13


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 7*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 53%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, May 8 - Thursday, May 14


Spoiler



*Friday, May 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 94%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, May 7 - Wednesday, May 13


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 7*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, May 7 - Wednesday, May 13


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 7*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Overcast
Humidity: 42%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Thursday, May 7 - Wednesday, May 13


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 7*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 42%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 50%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Friday, May 8 - Thursday, May 14


Spoiler



*Friday, May 8*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 20%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Thursday, May 7 - Wednesday, May 13


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 7*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, May 7 - Wednesday, May 13


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 7*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Friday, May 8*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 36%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, May 8 - Thursday, May 14


Spoiler



*Friday, May 8*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 63°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 9, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, May 8 - Thursday, May 14


Spoiler



*Friday, May 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 53%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Friday, May 8 - Thursday, May 14


Spoiler



*Friday, May 8*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Saturday, May 9 - Friday, May 15


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 9*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Friday, May 8 - Thursday, May 14


Spoiler



*Friday, May 8*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 38%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 48%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, May 9 - Friday, May 15


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 9*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Saturday, May 9 - Friday, May 15


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 9*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Saturday, May 9 - Friday, May 15


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 9*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 49%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, May 8 - Thursday, May 14


Spoiler



*Friday, May 8*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Patchy sleet possible
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, May 9 - Friday, May 15


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 9*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 93%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, May 8 - Thursday, May 14


Spoiler



*Friday, May 8*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, May 8 - Thursday, May 14


Spoiler



*Friday, May 8*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Friday, May 8 - Thursday, May 14


Spoiler



*Friday, May 8*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Saturday, May 9 - Friday, May 15


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 41%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Friday, May 8 - Thursday, May 14


Spoiler



*Friday, May 8*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, May 8 - Thursday, May 14


Spoiler



*Friday, May 8*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Saturday, May 9*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, May 9 - Friday, May 15


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 9*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 9, 2020)

Next week it is getting cold....the "Eisheiligen" comes.
I hope my already planted Salad survive it.


----------



## DailyWeather (May 9, 2020)

I woke up yesterday and the day before at around 4:30-5:00 to watch the sunrise (crazy that it's so early, huh?). It was about 35 degrees out, and it was definitely a bit cold, considering it gets into the 60's during the day.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 9, 2020)

wut


----------



## DailyWeather (May 10, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, May 9 - Friday, May 15


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 9*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Saturday, May 9 - Friday, May 15


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 9*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, May 10 - Saturday, May 16


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 10*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 31°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Saturday, May 9 - Friday, May 15


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 9*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 48%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, May 10 - Saturday, May 16


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 10*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 97%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, May 10 - Saturday, May 16


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 10*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Sunday, May 10 - Saturday, May 16


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 10*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, May 9 - Friday, May 15


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 9*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, May 10 - Saturday, May 16


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 10*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, May 9 - Friday, May 15


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 9*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, May 9 - Friday, May 15


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 9*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Overcast
Humidity: 49%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Torrential rain shower
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Saturday, May 9 - Friday, May 15


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 9*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Sunday, May 10 - Saturday, May 16


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 10*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 24%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, May 9 - Friday, May 15


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 9*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, May 9 - Friday, May 15


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 9*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, May 10*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 36°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, May 10 - Saturday, May 16


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 10*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 11, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, May 10 - Saturday, May 16


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 10*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Sunday, May 10 - Saturday, May 16


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 10*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Monday, May 11 - Sunday, May 17


Spoiler



*Monday, May 11*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Sunday, May 10 - Saturday, May 16


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 10*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, May 11 - Sunday, May 17


Spoiler



*Monday, May 11*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Monday, May 11 - Sunday, May 17


Spoiler



*Monday, May 11*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Monday, May 11 - Sunday, May 17


Spoiler



*Monday, May 11*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 34%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, May 10 - Saturday, May 16


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 10*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 22°F (-5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, May 11 - Sunday, May 17


Spoiler



*Monday, May 11*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 92%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, May 10 - Saturday, May 16


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 10*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, May 10 - Saturday, May 16


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 10*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Sunday, May 10 - Saturday, May 16


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 10*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Monday, May 11 - Sunday, May 17


Spoiler



*Monday, May 11*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 18%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 32%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Sunday, May 10 - Saturday, May 16


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 10*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, May 10 - Saturday, May 16


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 10*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, May 11*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, May 11 - Sunday, May 17


Spoiler



*Monday, May 11*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 11, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> *Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
> Sunday, May 10 - Saturday, May 16
> 
> 
> ...



...some kind if strong "Wind" arrives actual here in Austria....

(Symbolic Picture).


----------



## DailyWeather (May 12, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, May 11 - Sunday, May 17


Spoiler



*Monday, May 11*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Light rain
Humidity: 89%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Monday, May 11 - Sunday, May 17


Spoiler



*Monday, May 11*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, May 12 - Monday, May 18


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Monday, May 11 - Sunday, May 17


Spoiler



*Monday, May 11*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, May 12 - Monday, May 18


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, May 12 - Monday, May 18


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 36°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Tuesday, May 12 - Monday, May 18


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 41%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, May 11 - Sunday, May 17


Spoiler



*Monday, May 11*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 54°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 97%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, May 12 - Monday, May 18


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, May 11 - Sunday, May 17


Spoiler



*Monday, May 11*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, May 11 - Sunday, May 17


Spoiler



*Monday, May 11*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Monday, May 11 - Sunday, May 17


Spoiler



*Monday, May 11*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 92%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Tuesday, May 12 - Monday, May 18


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 15%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 42%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, May 11 - Sunday, May 17


Spoiler



*Monday, May 11*
High: 81°F (28°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, May 11 - Sunday, May 17


Spoiler



*Monday, May 11*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, May 12 - Monday, May 18


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 13, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, May 12 - Monday, May 18


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Mist
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Tuesday, May 12 - Monday, May 18


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 44%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, May 13 - Tuesday, May 19


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 94%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Tuesday, May 12 - Monday, May 18


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, May 13 - Tuesday, May 19


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, May 13 - Tuesday, May 19


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Wednesday, May 13 - Tuesday, May 19


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 44%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, May 12 - Monday, May 18


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, May 13 - Tuesday, May 19


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, May 12 - Monday, May 18


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, May 12 - Monday, May 18


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy light rain
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 90°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Tuesday, May 12 - Monday, May 18


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 63°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Wednesday, May 13 - Tuesday, May 19


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 16%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, May 12 - Monday, May 18


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, May 12 - Monday, May 18


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 12*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, May 13 - Tuesday, May 19


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 90%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2020)

Perfect Weekend Weather for Animal Crossing.


----------



## DailyWeather (May 14, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, May 13 - Tuesday, May 19


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Wednesday, May 13 - Tuesday, May 19


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 95%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Thursday, May 14 - Wednesday, May 20


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 89%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Mist
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Mist
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Wednesday, May 13 - Tuesday, May 19


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, May 14 - Wednesday, May 20


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 14*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 89%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Thursday, May 14 - Wednesday, May 20


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 14*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Thursday, May 14 - Wednesday, May 20


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 14*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 41%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, May 13 - Tuesday, May 19


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, May 14 - Wednesday, May 20


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 14*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, May 13 - Tuesday, May 19


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, May 13 - Tuesday, May 19


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Heavy rain at times
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Wednesday, May 13 - Tuesday, May 19


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 63°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Thursday, May 14 - Wednesday, May 20


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 14*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Wednesday, May 13 - Tuesday, May 19


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, May 13 - Tuesday, May 19


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 13*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 87%
*Thursday, May 14*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, May 14 - Wednesday, May 20


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 14*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 90%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 15, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, May 14 - Wednesday, May 20


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 14*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Thursday, May 14 - Wednesday, May 20


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 14*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 91%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, May 15 - Thursday, May 21


Spoiler



*Friday, May 15*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 96%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Thursday, May 14 - Wednesday, May 20


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 14*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, May 15 - Thursday, May 21


Spoiler



*Friday, May 15*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, May 15 - Thursday, May 21


Spoiler



*Friday, May 15*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Friday, May 15 - Thursday, May 21


Spoiler



*Friday, May 15*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, May 14 - Wednesday, May 20


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 14*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, May 15 - Thursday, May 21


Spoiler



*Friday, May 15*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, May 14 - Wednesday, May 20


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 14*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, May 14 - Wednesday, May 20


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 14*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Heavy rain at times
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Thursday, May 14 - Wednesday, May 20


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 14*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 85%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Friday, May 15 - Thursday, May 21


Spoiler



*Friday, May 15*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 35%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Thursday, May 14 - Wednesday, May 20


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 14*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, May 14 - Wednesday, May 20


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 14*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, May 15*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, May 15 - Thursday, May 21


Spoiler



*Friday, May 15*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 16, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, May 15 - Thursday, May 21


Spoiler



*Friday, May 15*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Friday, May 15 - Thursday, May 21


Spoiler



*Friday, May 15*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 98%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Saturday, May 16 - Friday, May 22


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 16*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 93%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Friday, May 15 - Thursday, May 21


Spoiler



*Friday, May 15*
High: 72°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, May 16 - Friday, May 22


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 16*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Saturday, May 16 - Friday, May 22


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 16*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Saturday, May 16 - Friday, May 22


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 16*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, May 15 - Thursday, May 21


Spoiler



*Friday, May 15*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 96%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 96%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, May 16 - Friday, May 22


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 16*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, May 15 - Thursday, May 21


Spoiler



*Friday, May 15*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, May 15 - Thursday, May 21


Spoiler



*Friday, May 15*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Friday, May 15 - Thursday, May 21


Spoiler



*Friday, May 15*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Saturday, May 16 - Friday, May 22


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 16*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 44%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 28%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Friday, May 15 - Thursday, May 21


Spoiler



*Friday, May 15*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, May 15 - Thursday, May 21


Spoiler



*Friday, May 15*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, May 16*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, May 16 - Friday, May 22


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 16*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 91%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 17, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, May 16 - Friday, May 22


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 16*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Saturday, May 16 - Friday, May 22


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 16*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 51%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, May 17 - Saturday, May 23


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 17*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 96%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 97%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Saturday, May 16 - Friday, May 22


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 16*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, May 17 - Saturday, May 23


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 17*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, May 17 - Saturday, May 23


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 17*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Sunday, May 17 - Saturday, May 23


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 17*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, May 16 - Friday, May 22


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 16*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, May 17 - Saturday, May 23


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 17*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, May 16 - Friday, May 22


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 16*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 93%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, May 16 - Friday, May 22


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 16*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Saturday, May 16 - Friday, May 22


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 16*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Sunday, May 17 - Saturday, May 23


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 17*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 38%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 26%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, May 16 - Friday, May 22


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 16*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, May 16 - Friday, May 22


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 16*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Patchy light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, May 17*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, May 17 - Saturday, May 23


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 17*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 18, 2020)

No weather today, only testing. 

Have a good day


----------



## IC_ (May 18, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> No weather today, only testing.
> 
> Have a good day


Who's testing on the production server again?


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 18, 2020)

How´s the Weather tomorrow please ? I need to know it !!!


----------



## DailyWeather (May 18, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> Who's testing on the production server again?



I had a test to prep for, so I didn't have much time to compile the weather data.
However, I have the time to do so now.



alexander1970 said:


> How´s the Weather tomorrow please ? I need to know it !!!


your wish has been granted 

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, May 17 - Saturday, May 23


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 17*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Sunday, May 17 - Saturday, May 23


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 17*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 97%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Monday, May 18 - Sunday, May 24


Spoiler



*Monday, May 18*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 97%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Fog
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Sunday, May 17 - Saturday, May 23


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 17*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, May 18 - Sunday, May 24


Spoiler



*Monday, May 18*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Monday, May 18 - Sunday, May 24


Spoiler



*Monday, May 18*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Monday, May 18 - Sunday, May 24


Spoiler



*Monday, May 18*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, May 17 - Saturday, May 23


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 17*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, May 18 - Sunday, May 24


Spoiler



*Monday, May 18*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, May 17 - Saturday, May 23


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 17*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 94%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 94%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, May 17 - Saturday, May 23


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 17*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Sunday, May 17 - Saturday, May 23


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Monday, May 18 - Sunday, May 24


Spoiler



*Monday, May 18*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 39%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 19%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 22%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Sunday, May 17 - Saturday, May 23


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 17*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, May 17 - Saturday, May 23


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 17*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 85%
*Monday, May 18*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, May 18 - Sunday, May 24


Spoiler



*Monday, May 18*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 19, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, May 18 - Sunday, May 24


Spoiler



*Monday, May 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Monday, May 18 - Sunday, May 24


Spoiler



*Monday, May 18*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, May 19 - Monday, May 25


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 89%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Mist
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Monday, May 18 - Sunday, May 24


Spoiler



*Monday, May 18*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, May 19 - Monday, May 25


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, May 19 - Monday, May 25


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Tuesday, May 19 - Monday, May 25


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, May 18 - Sunday, May 24


Spoiler



*Monday, May 18*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, May 19 - Monday, May 25


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, May 18 - Sunday, May 24


Spoiler



*Monday, May 18*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 91%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 92%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Fog
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, May 18 - Sunday, May 24


Spoiler



*Monday, May 18*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Monday, May 18 - Sunday, May 24


Spoiler



*Monday, May 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Tuesday, May 19 - Monday, May 25


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 38%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy light rain
Humidity: 56%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 17%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 26%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, May 18 - Sunday, May 24


Spoiler



*Monday, May 18*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, May 18 - Sunday, May 24


Spoiler



*Monday, May 18*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, May 19 - Monday, May 25


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 19, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> *Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
> Monday, May 18 - Sunday, May 24
> 
> 
> ...



Thank God,the Weather is back,how could I have lived without for one Day ???


----------



## DailyWeather (May 20, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, May 19 - Monday, May 25


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Tuesday, May 19 - Monday, May 25


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, May 20 - Tuesday, May 26


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Tuesday, May 19 - Monday, May 25


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, May 20 - Tuesday, May 26


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, May 20 - Tuesday, May 26


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Wednesday, May 20 - Tuesday, May 26


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, May 19 - Monday, May 25


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, May 20 - Tuesday, May 26


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, May 19 - Monday, May 25


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 94%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 95%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, May 19 - Monday, May 25


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Torrential rain shower
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Tuesday, May 19 - Monday, May 25


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Wednesday, May 20 - Tuesday, May 26


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 52%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 18%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 17%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 20%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, May 19 - Monday, May 25


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, May 19 - Monday, May 25


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 19*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 81°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, May 20 - Tuesday, May 26


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 20, 2020)

A great,not so hot tomorrow.


----------



## DailyWeather (May 21, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, May 20 - Tuesday, May 26


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Wednesday, May 20 - Tuesday, May 26


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Thursday, May 21 - Wednesday, May 27


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 21*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Wednesday, May 20 - Tuesday, May 26


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, May 21 - Wednesday, May 27


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 21*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Thursday, May 21 - Wednesday, May 27


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Thursday, May 21 - Wednesday, May 27


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 21*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, May 20 - Tuesday, May 26


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, May 21 - Wednesday, May 27


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 21*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, May 20 - Tuesday, May 26


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 96%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 94%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, May 20 - Tuesday, May 26


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Wednesday, May 20 - Tuesday, May 26


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Thursday, May 21 - Wednesday, May 27


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 21*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 17%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 16%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 98°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 15%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 22%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Wednesday, May 20 - Tuesday, May 26


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, May 20 - Tuesday, May 26


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 20*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 21*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, May 21 - Wednesday, May 27


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 21*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 22, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, May 21 - Wednesday, May 27


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 21*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Thursday, May 21 - Wednesday, May 27


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 21*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 87%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Mist
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, May 22 - Thursday, May 28


Spoiler



*Friday, May 22*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Thursday, May 21 - Wednesday, May 27


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, May 22 - Thursday, May 28


Spoiler



*Friday, May 22*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 91%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, May 22 - Thursday, May 28


Spoiler



*Friday, May 22*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Friday, May 22 - Thursday, May 28


Spoiler



*Friday, May 22*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, May 21 - Wednesday, May 27


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 21*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 48%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, May 22 - Thursday, May 28


Spoiler



*Friday, May 22*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, May 21 - Wednesday, May 27


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 94%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, May 21 - Wednesday, May 27


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 21*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Thursday, May 21 - Wednesday, May 27


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Friday, May 22 - Thursday, May 28


Spoiler



*Friday, May 22*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 18%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 15%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 15%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 13%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 16%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 24%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Thursday, May 21 - Wednesday, May 27


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 21*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, May 21 - Wednesday, May 27


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 21*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, May 22*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Mist
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, May 22 - Thursday, May 28


Spoiler



*Friday, May 22*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 23, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, May 22 - Thursday, May 28


Spoiler



*Friday, May 22*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 38%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Friday, May 22 - Thursday, May 28


Spoiler



*Friday, May 22*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 94%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Mist
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Saturday, May 23 - Friday, May 29


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 23*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 85%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Friday, May 22 - Thursday, May 28


Spoiler



*Friday, May 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 31%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, May 23 - Friday, May 29


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 23*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 90%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Saturday, May 23 - Friday, May 29


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 23*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Saturday, May 23 - Friday, May 29


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 23*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, May 22 - Thursday, May 28


Spoiler



*Friday, May 22*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, May 23 - Friday, May 29


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 23*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, May 22 - Thursday, May 28


Spoiler



*Friday, May 22*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, May 22 - Thursday, May 28


Spoiler



*Friday, May 22*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Friday, May 22 - Thursday, May 28


Spoiler



*Friday, May 22*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 45%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Saturday, May 23 - Friday, May 29


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 23*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 15%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 18%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 15%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 17%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 16%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 19%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Friday, May 22 - Thursday, May 28


Spoiler



*Friday, May 22*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, May 22 - Thursday, May 28


Spoiler



*Friday, May 22*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, May 23*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Mist
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, May 23 - Friday, May 29


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 23*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 24, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, May 23 - Friday, May 29


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Saturday, May 23 - Friday, May 29


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 23*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Mist
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, May 24 - Saturday, May 30


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 24*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Saturday, May 23 - Friday, May 29


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, May 24 - Saturday, May 30


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 24*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, May 24 - Saturday, May 30


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 24*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Sunday, May 24 - Saturday, May 30


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 24*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, May 23 - Friday, May 29


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 23*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, May 24 - Saturday, May 30


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 24*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, May 23 - Friday, May 29


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 23*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 91%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 94%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, May 23 - Friday, May 29


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 23*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Saturday, May 23 - Friday, May 29


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 23*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Sunday, May 24 - Saturday, May 30


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 24*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 16%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 16%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 18%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 15%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 17%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 22%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, May 23 - Friday, May 29


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 23*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, May 23 - Friday, May 29


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 23*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, May 24*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Mist
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, May 24 - Saturday, May 30


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 24*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 25, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, May 24 - Saturday, May 30


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 24*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Sunday, May 24 - Saturday, May 30


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 24*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Mist
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Monday, May 25 - Sunday, May 31


Spoiler



*Monday, May 25*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Sunday, May 24 - Saturday, May 30


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 24*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, May 25 - Sunday, May 31


Spoiler



*Monday, May 25*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Monday, May 25 - Sunday, May 31


Spoiler



*Monday, May 25*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Monday, May 25 - Sunday, May 31


Spoiler



*Monday, May 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, May 24 - Saturday, May 30


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 24*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, May 25 - Sunday, May 31


Spoiler



*Monday, May 25*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Fog
Humidity: 98%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, May 24 - Saturday, May 30


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 24*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, May 24 - Saturday, May 30


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 24*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Sunday, May 24 - Saturday, May 30


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 24*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Monday, May 25 - Sunday, May 31


Spoiler



*Monday, May 25*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 17%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 16%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 18%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 98°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 14%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 17%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 25%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Sunday, May 24 - Saturday, May 30


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 24*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, May 24 - Saturday, May 30


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 24*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, May 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, May 25 - Sunday, May 31


Spoiler



*Monday, May 25*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 25, 2020)

Ahhh,a nice,rainy Week.Very good for the Nature....and my Balcony Salad.


----------



## DailyWeather (May 25, 2020)

we're having rain too, but ours will end after a day or two I think. 

Summer is coming, whether we like it or not.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 25, 2020)

The van runs in rain or shine.


----------



## DailyWeather (May 26, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, May 25 - Sunday, May 31


Spoiler



*Monday, May 25*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Monday, May 25 - Sunday, May 31


Spoiler



*Monday, May 25*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Mist
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 94%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, May 26 - Monday, June 1


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Monday, May 25 - Sunday, May 31


Spoiler



*Monday, May 25*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, May 26 - Monday, June 1


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, May 26 - Monday, June 1


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Tuesday, May 26 - Monday, June 1


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, May 25 - Sunday, May 31


Spoiler



*Monday, May 25*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 94%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, May 26 - Monday, June 1


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, May 25 - Sunday, May 31


Spoiler



*Monday, May 25*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 93%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, May 25 - Sunday, May 31


Spoiler



*Monday, May 25*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Monday, May 25 - Sunday, May 31


Spoiler



*Monday, May 25*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Tuesday, May 26 - Monday, June 1


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 17%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 17%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 19%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 15%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 13%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 13%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 20%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, May 25 - Sunday, May 31


Spoiler



*Monday, May 25*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, May 25 - Sunday, May 31


Spoiler



*Monday, May 25*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Light rain
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Mist
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, May 26 - Monday, June 1


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## plasturion (May 27, 2020)




----------



## DailyWeather (May 27, 2020)

plasturion said:


>



seems the video was taken off Youtube...

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, May 26 - Monday, June 1


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Tuesday, May 26 - Monday, June 1


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Mist
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 47%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, May 27 - Tuesday, June 2


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Tuesday, May 26 - Monday, June 1


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 46%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, May 27 - Tuesday, June 2


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, May 27 - Tuesday, June 2


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Wednesday, May 27 - Tuesday, June 2


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, May 26 - Monday, June 1


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 91%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, May 27 - Tuesday, June 2


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 96%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 97%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, May 26 - Monday, June 1


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 93%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, May 26 - Monday, June 1


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 49%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Tuesday, May 26 - Monday, June 1


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Wednesday, May 27 - Tuesday, June 2


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 17%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 19%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 17%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 13%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 13%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 13%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 11%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, May 26 - Monday, June 1


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, May 26 - Monday, June 1


Spoiler



*Tuesday, May 26*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, May 27 - Tuesday, June 2


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 83%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> seems the video was taken off Youtube...



You mean,this is not LIVE ?


----------



## DailyWeather (May 28, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, May 27 - Tuesday, June 2


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Wednesday, May 27 - Tuesday, June 2


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 87%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Thursday, May 28 - Wednesday, June 3


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 95%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Wednesday, May 27 - Tuesday, June 2


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, May 28 - Wednesday, June 3


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 28*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Thursday, May 28 - Wednesday, June 3


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 28*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Thursday, May 28 - Wednesday, June 3


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, May 27 - Tuesday, June 2


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, May 28 - Wednesday, June 3


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 28*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 94%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, May 27 - Tuesday, June 2


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, May 27 - Tuesday, June 2


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Moderate rain at times
Humidity: 56%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 53%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Wednesday, May 27 - Tuesday, June 2


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Thursday, May 28 - Wednesday, June 3


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 28*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 18%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 18%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 13%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 13%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 12%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 19%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 25%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Wednesday, May 27 - Tuesday, June 2


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, May 27 - Tuesday, June 2


Spoiler



*Wednesday, May 27*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, May 28*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, May 28 - Wednesday, June 3


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 28*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 28, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> *Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
> Wednesday, May 27 - Tuesday, June 2
> 
> 
> ...



Hello,my Friend.
I thought you were dead after yesterdays Hunger Games.

Thankfully not,so we have our Weather still here.


----------



## DailyWeather (May 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello,my Friend.
> I thought you were dead after yesterdays Hunger Games.
> 
> Thankfully not,so we have our Weather still here.


luckily I'm still here to give the forecast as usual.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 29, 2020)

What’s the weather like tomorrow on earth?


----------



## DailyWeather (May 29, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> What’s the weather like tomorrow on earth?


you're about to find out 

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, May 28 - Wednesday, June 3


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 28*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Thursday, May 28 - Wednesday, June 3


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 28*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 89%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, May 29 - Thursday, June 4


Spoiler



*Friday, May 29*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Thursday, May 28 - Wednesday, June 3


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 28*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, May 29 - Thursday, June 4


Spoiler



*Friday, May 29*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, May 29 - Thursday, June 4


Spoiler



*Friday, May 29*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Friday, May 29 - Thursday, June 4


Spoiler



*Friday, May 29*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, May 28 - Wednesday, June 3


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 28*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 94%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, May 29 - Thursday, June 4


Spoiler



*Friday, May 29*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, May 28 - Wednesday, June 3


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, May 28 - Wednesday, June 3


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 28*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 87°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Thursday, May 28 - Wednesday, June 3


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 28*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Friday, May 29 - Thursday, June 4


Spoiler



*Friday, May 29*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 17%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 15%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 11%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 14%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 19%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 18%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Clear
Humidity: 16%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Thursday, May 28 - Wednesday, June 3


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 28*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, May 28 - Wednesday, June 3


Spoiler



*Thursday, May 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, May 29*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, May 29 - Thursday, June 4


Spoiler



*Friday, May 29*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, May 30*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 30, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> you're about to find out
> 
> *Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
> Thursday, May 28 - Wednesday, June 3
> ...


This is a solid post. Thanks for your solidness.


----------



## DailyWeather (May 31, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> This is a solid post. Thanks for your solidness.


I can keep the solidness coming.

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, May 30 - Friday, June 5


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 30*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Saturday, May 30 - Friday, June 5


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 30*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, May 31 - Saturday, June 6


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 31*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Saturday, May 30 - Friday, June 5


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 30*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, May 31 - Saturday, June 6


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 31*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, May 31 - Saturday, June 6


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 31*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Sunday, May 31 - Saturday, June 6


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 31*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, May 30 - Friday, June 5


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 30*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 96%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, May 31 - Saturday, June 6


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 31*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, May 30 - Friday, June 5


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 30*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, May 30 - Friday, June 5


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 30*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Saturday, May 30 - Friday, June 5


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 30*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Sunday, May 31 - Saturday, June 6


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 31*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 15%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 12%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 98°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 14%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 14%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 11%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 14%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Clear
Humidity: 16%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, May 30 - Friday, June 5


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 30*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, May 30 - Friday, June 5


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 30*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Sunday, May 31*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, May 31 - Saturday, June 6


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 31*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, June 1*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 89%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 2, 2020)

Happy June!

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, June 1 - Sunday, June 7


Spoiler



*Monday, June 1*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Providence, Rhode Island*
Monday, June 1 - Sunday, June 7


Spoiler



*Monday, June 1*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, June 2 - Monday, June 8


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Monday, June 1 - Sunday, June 7


Spoiler



*Monday, June 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, June 2 - Monday, June 8


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, June 2 - Monday, June 8


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Paphos, Cyprus*
Tuesday, June 2 - Monday, June 8


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%



*Weather Forecast for Saint-Lin-Laurentides, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, June 1 - Sunday, June 7


Spoiler



*Monday, June 1*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 90%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Fog
Humidity: 91%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, June 2 - Monday, June 8


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Mist
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, June 1 - Sunday, June 7


Spoiler



*Monday, June 1*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, June 1 - Sunday, June 7


Spoiler



*Monday, June 1*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Monday, June 1 - Sunday, June 7


Spoiler



*Monday, June 1*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Tehran, Iran*
Tuesday, June 2 - Monday, June 8


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 14%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 10%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 8%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 98°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 18%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 34%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, June 1 - Sunday, June 7


Spoiler



*Monday, June 1*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, June 1 - Sunday, June 7


Spoiler



*Monday, June 1*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, June 2 - Monday, June 8


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 2, 2020)

Show me the weather on Mars and on Neptune please.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 2, 2020)

It’s hot as fuck in Ben lomond, california. 88 degrees Fahrenheit!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 3, 2020)

*Weather for Elysium Planitia, Mars*
Tuesday, June 2 (Sol 539)


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 2 (Sol 539)*
High: 24°F (-4°C), Low: -133°F (-92°C)



*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, June 2 - Monday, June 8


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, June 3 - Tuesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Tuesday, June 2 - Monday, June 8


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, June 3 - Tuesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, June 3 - Tuesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Tuesday, June 2 - Monday, June 8


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, June 3 - Tuesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, June 2 - Monday, June 8


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, June 2 - Monday, June 8


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Tuesday, June 2 - Monday, June 8


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, June 2 - Monday, June 8


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, June 2 - Monday, June 8


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 2*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, June 3 - Tuesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 91%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 3, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> *Wednesday, June 3*
> High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Patchy light rain with thunder



Oh yes...now it is over.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 3, 2020)

Now I’m in Lompico, California. It’s close to Ben lomond. My vehicle gauge shows 62, my weather app says 97, forecast showed 88. I can tell you, whatever the forecast is, it’s hot af and I’m sweating my ass off.


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 3, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Now I’m in Lompico, California. It’s close to Ben lomond. My vehicle gauge shows 62, my weather app says 97, forecast showed 88. I can tell you, whatever the forecast is, it’s hot af and I’m sweating my ass off.


Might be an inaccuracy on WeatherUnlocked's part.

But yeah, 97 is _really_ hot. Not surprising, I hear California gets pretty roasty.


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 4, 2020)

Weather for London Ontario please?


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 4, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, June 3 - Tuesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Thursday, June 4 - Wednesday, June 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 4*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Wednesday, June 3 - Tuesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, June 3 - Tuesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, June 4 - Wednesday, June 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 4*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Thursday, June 4 - Wednesday, June 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 4*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Wednesday, June 3 - Tuesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, June 4 - Wednesday, June 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 4*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 98%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, June 3 - Tuesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, June 3 - Tuesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 98°F (36°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Wednesday, June 3 - Tuesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Wednesday, June 3 - Tuesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, June 3 - Tuesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 3*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Thursday, June 4*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, June 4 - Wednesday, June 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 4*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 4, 2020)

More Rain please,the Nature need it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 4, 2020)

@DailyWeather 

Is this your Brother ?  -->  @Skyhigh_


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 4, 2020)

Weather forecast for Uranus please


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 5, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, June 4 - Wednesday, June 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 4*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, June 5 - Thursday, June 11


Spoiler



*Friday, June 5*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Thursday, June 4 - Wednesday, June 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 4*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, June 4 - Wednesday, June 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 4*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, June 5 - Thursday, June 11


Spoiler



*Friday, June 5*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, June 5 - Thursday, June 11


Spoiler



*Friday, June 5*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Thursday, June 4 - Wednesday, June 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 4*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, June 5 - Thursday, June 11


Spoiler



*Friday, June 5*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 91%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 92%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Mist
Humidity: 89%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 97%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, June 4 - Wednesday, June 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 4*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, June 4 - Wednesday, June 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 4*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 98°F (36°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 50%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Thursday, June 4 - Wednesday, June 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 4*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Thursday, June 4 - Wednesday, June 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 4*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy light rain
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, June 4 - Wednesday, June 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 4*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Friday, June 5*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, June 5 - Thursday, June 11


Spoiler



*Friday, June 5*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 88%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 5, 2020)

Where is the weather for Uranus as I requested lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Where is the weather for Uranus as I requested lol.


Do not make the Weather angry,Amanda Jane !

Thunder and Flash will comes over you....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 5, 2020)

If I can't have the weather for Uranus can I at least find out what the weather is like in Mianus 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mianus,_Connecticut


----------



## Flame (Jun 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Where is the weather for Uranus as I requested lol.



its going to be a shitstorm


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> its going to be a shitstorm


Uranus is a shitstorm well what about Mianus??


----------



## Flame (Jun 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Uranus is a shitstorm well what about Mianus??



A gigantic cluster fuck.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 5, 2020)

Why am I even asking lol Mianus is a place nobody gets to visit anyway


----------



## Flame (Jun 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Why am I even asking lol Mianus is a place nobody gets to visit anyway



why cant i come there?

i want to come.


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 5, 2020)

Well, that escalated quickly.

Gonna be honest, I missed the request for the weather in Uranus. That's gonna be a challenge to do.


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 5, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> Well, that escalated quickly.
> 
> Gonna be honest, I missed the request for the weather in Uranus. That's gonna be a challenge to do.


And you missed my request for London, ON. 
Is Toronto more important? Even though it is fictional?


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 5, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> And you missed my request for London, ON.
> Is Toronto more important? Even though it is fictional?


I'm sorry I've let you down 

I'll add London to my list.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 5, 2020)

London Bridge is falling down..falling down ...falling down.....


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> London Bridge is falling down..falling down ...falling down.....


No worry, Big Ben will get you UP.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DailyWeather said:


> I'm sorry I've let you down
> 
> I'll add London to my list.


Don’t be so hard on yourself, this is The EoF.


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> London Bridge is falling down..falling down ...falling down.....





slaphappygamer said:


> No worry, Big Ben will get you UP.


London in Canada. Not England.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 5, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> London in Canada. Not England.



London Bridge (in Canada) is falling down..falling down ...falling down.....


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> London Bridge (in Canada) is falling down..falling down ...falling down.....


I- I- *Sigh*...


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 6, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Uranus*
Saturday, June 6


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 6*
Hot 



*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, June 5 - Thursday, June 11


Spoiler



*Friday, June 5*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Saturday, June 6 - Friday, June 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 6*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Friday, June 5 - Thursday, June 11


Spoiler



*Friday, June 5*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, June 5 - Thursday, June 11


Spoiler



*Friday, June 5*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, June 6 - Friday, June 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Saturday, June 6 - Friday, June 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 6*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, June 5 - Thursday, June 11


Spoiler



*Friday, June 5*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 37%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Friday, June 5 - Thursday, June 11


Spoiler



*Friday, June 5*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, June 6 - Friday, June 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 6*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Mist
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, June 5 - Thursday, June 11


Spoiler



*Friday, June 5*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, June 5 - Thursday, June 11


Spoiler



*Friday, June 5*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Friday, June 5 - Thursday, June 11


Spoiler



*Friday, June 5*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Friday, June 5 - Thursday, June 11


Spoiler



*Friday, June 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, June 5 - Thursday, June 11


Spoiler



*Friday, June 5*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Saturday, June 6*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, June 6 - Friday, June 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 6*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 6, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)


*Fictional location*!? I am living in it right now. It is real! (I can agree with Toronto being fictional )



DailyWeather said:


> *Saturday, June 6*
> High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
> Humidity: 39%



But this is amazing. Pretty close to the real thing.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2020)

Best Bathing Weather on Uranus,@AmandaRose .


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 6, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> *Fictional location*!? I am living in it right now. It is real! (I can agree with Toronto being fictional )
> 
> 
> 
> But this is amazing. Pretty close to the real thing.


Yep you would think the weather forecast guy would know his geography a bit better 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/London,_Ontario

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> Best Bathing Weather on Uranus,@AmandaRose .


I heard @alexander1970 uranus can be quite windy at times


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep you would think the weather forecast guy would know his geography a bit better
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/London,_Ontario
> 
> ...



Should we take the next SpaceX 23A ?
Can you manage it to pack your Swimwear and a Towel in the next 30 Minutes ? 
I then pay for Dinner there.


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 7, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, June 6 - Friday, June 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 6*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, June 7 - Saturday, June 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 94%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Mist
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Saturday, June 6 - Friday, June 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 6*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 48%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, June 6 - Friday, June 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 6*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, June 7 - Saturday, June 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 7*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, June 7 - Saturday, June 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 7*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 93%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, June 6 - Friday, June 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 6*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Saturday, June 6 - Friday, June 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 6*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, June 7 - Saturday, June 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 7*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 91%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, June 6 - Friday, June 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 6*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, June 6 - Friday, June 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 6*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 90°F (32°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 43%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Saturday, June 6 - Friday, June 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 6*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, June 6 - Friday, June 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, June 6 - Friday, June 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 6*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Heavy rain at times
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, June 7*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, June 7 - Saturday, June 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 7*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 8, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep you would think the weather forecast guy would know his geography a bit better



I thought it was common knowledge that places like Canada and Wyoming do not really exist. Weird.

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, June 7 - Saturday, June 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 7*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Monday, June 8 - Sunday, June 14


Spoiler



*Monday, June 8*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Sunday, June 14*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Mist
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Sunday, June 7 - Saturday, June 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 7*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, June 7 - Saturday, June 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 7*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, June 8 - Sunday, June 14


Spoiler



*Monday, June 8*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, June 14*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Monday, June 8 - Sunday, June 14


Spoiler



*Monday, June 8*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, June 14*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, June 7 - Saturday, June 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 7*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Sunday, June 7 - Saturday, June 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, June 8 - Sunday, June 14


Spoiler



*Monday, June 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, June 14*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Mist
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, June 7 - Saturday, June 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 7*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, June 7 - Saturday, June 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 7*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 48%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Sunday, June 7 - Saturday, June 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Sunday, June 7 - Saturday, June 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, June 7 - Saturday, June 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 7*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, June 8*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, June 8 - Sunday, June 14


Spoiler



*Monday, June 8*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, June 9*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, June 10*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, June 11*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, June 12*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, June 13*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, June 14*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 8, 2020)

Have a trip to sparks Nevada coming up, then I’m going to Tahoe. What’s the weather like over the next couple of weeks there?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 8, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Have a trip to sparks Nevada coming up, then I’m going to Tahoe. What’s the weather like over the next couple of weeks there?


Lucky you. Here we aren't allowed to travel more than 5 miles (8.04 KMs) from home. Stupid coronavirus


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 8, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Lucky you. Here we aren't allowed to travel more than 5 miles (8.04 KMs) from home. Stupid coronavirus


Rules are getting a bit more lax over here. We were actually just coming back from Illinois when lockdown started.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 8, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> Rules are getting a bit more lax over here. We were actually just coming back from Illinois when lockdown started.


We get lots of people from the valley coming over to the beaches here. Is a fucking mess and traffic is back to normal. It’s as if the virus has been eradicated. We are making a calculated risk to visit my parents. We have all been isolating, with the exception of going to the store and me still working. But no, I won’t go to the beach or dine in a restaurant and I don’t leave the house unless I have to (to get some medicinal herbs). I think everything is opening too soon here.


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 8, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> We get lots of people from the valley coming over to the beaches here. Is a fucking mess and traffic is back to normal. It’s as if the virus has been eradicated. We are making a calculated risk to visit my parents. We have all been isolating, with the exception of going to the store and me still working. But no, I won’t go to the beach or dine in a restaurant and I don’t leave the house unless I have to (to get some medicinal herbs). I think everything is opening too soon here.


Traffic and everything is back to normal here as well. At first, the interstates were all dead, but they've picked up again. People working in stores still wear masks though, so there is still that reminder of the situation we're in.


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 8, 2020)

I haven't gone out since March 20somethingth.


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 14, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, June 13 - Friday, June 19


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 13*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, June 14*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, June 14 - Saturday, June 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 14*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Mist
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Mist
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Mist
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Saturday, June 13 - Friday, June 19


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 13*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Sunday, June 14*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, June 13 - Friday, June 19


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 13*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, June 14*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, June 14 - Saturday, June 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 14*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, June 14 - Saturday, June 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 14*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, June 13 - Friday, June 19


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 13*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Sunday, June 14*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Saturday, June 13 - Friday, June 19


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 13*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, June 14*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, June 14 - Saturday, June 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 14*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, June 13 - Friday, June 19


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 13*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, June 14*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 91%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, June 13 - Friday, June 19


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 13*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Sunday, June 14*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 46%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 53%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Saturday, June 13 - Friday, June 19


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 13*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, June 14*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, June 13 - Friday, June 19


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 13*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, June 14*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, June 13 - Friday, June 19


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 13*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, June 14*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, June 14 - Saturday, June 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 14*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 89%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 14, 2020)

Very nice,I like that Kind of Weather.

Thank you and have a nice Week.‍


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 15, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, June 14 - Saturday, June 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 14*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Monday, June 15 - Sunday, June 21


Spoiler



*Monday, June 15*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Sunday, June 14 - Saturday, June 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 14*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, June 14 - Saturday, June 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 14*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, June 15 - Sunday, June 21


Spoiler



*Monday, June 15*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Monday, June 15 - Sunday, June 21


Spoiler



*Monday, June 15*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, June 14 - Saturday, June 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 14*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 101°F (39°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Sunday, June 14 - Saturday, June 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 14*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, June 15 - Sunday, June 21


Spoiler



*Monday, June 15*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, June 14 - Saturday, June 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 14*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain
Humidity: 93%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 91%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, June 14 - Saturday, June 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 14*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 87°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 46%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Sunday, June 14 - Saturday, June 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 14*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Sunday, June 14 - Saturday, June 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 14*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, June 14 - Saturday, June 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 14*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 15*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, June 15 - Sunday, June 21


Spoiler



*Monday, June 15*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 92%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 15, 2020)

Wheater !! ☚ (<‿<)☚

Hahaaa,I love it.


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 15, 2020)

weather is really hot lately. Not exactly digging it.


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 16, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> weather is really hot lately. Not exactly digging it.


I am. I like warm weather.


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 16, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> I am. I like warm weather.



It's getting really hot here, though. Not just a little warm. Like 70's-90's hot. I like the spring when it's not cold, and it's not too hot. This is my main gripe about summer, is it just gets too hot.


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 16, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> It's getting really hot here, though. Not just a little warm. Like 70's-90's hot. I like the spring when it's not cold, and it's not too hot. This is my main gripe about summer, is it just gets too hot.


I hate cool weather and warm weather. Either it is full blown hot or cold; otherwise I hate it. Not kinda hot, or kinda cool.


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 16, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, June 15 - Sunday, June 21


Spoiler



*Monday, June 15*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, June 16 - Monday, June 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Monday, June 15 - Sunday, June 21


Spoiler



*Monday, June 15*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, June 15 - Sunday, June 21


Spoiler



*Monday, June 15*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, June 16 - Monday, June 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, June 16 - Monday, June 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, June 15 - Sunday, June 21


Spoiler



*Monday, June 15*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 101°F (39°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Monday, June 15 - Sunday, June 21


Spoiler



*Monday, June 15*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, June 16 - Monday, June 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, June 15 - Sunday, June 21


Spoiler



*Monday, June 15*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 94%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Light rain
Humidity: 94%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, June 15 - Sunday, June 21


Spoiler



*Monday, June 15*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 47%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Monday, June 15 - Sunday, June 21


Spoiler



*Monday, June 15*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, June 15 - Sunday, June 21


Spoiler



*Monday, June 15*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, June 15 - Sunday, June 21


Spoiler



*Monday, June 15*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, June 16 - Monday, June 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Mist
Humidity: 95%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Chary (Jun 17, 2020)

Where did you come from, weather friend? Why do you have such dedication to weather?


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 17, 2020)

Chary said:


> Where did you come from, weather friend? Why do you have such dedication to weather?


that's a good question, to which I do not have a very good answer


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 17, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, June 16 - Monday, June 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 54°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, June 17 - Tuesday, June 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Tuesday, June 16 - Monday, June 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, June 16 - Monday, June 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, June 17 - Tuesday, June 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Overcast
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, June 17 - Tuesday, June 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, June 16 - Monday, June 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Tuesday, June 16 - Monday, June 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, June 17 - Tuesday, June 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, June 16 - Monday, June 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 97%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, June 16 - Monday, June 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Tuesday, June 16 - Monday, June 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, June 16 - Monday, June 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, June 16 - Monday, June 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 16*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, June 17 - Tuesday, June 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 86%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 17, 2020)

No Rain tomorrow please !!!
We are "grilling" (barbecue).


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 17, 2020)

Todays weather forecast was correct it was indeed 23°c in Dalmuir and no rain. Tomorrow you say partly cloudy but the weather man on my TV says heavy rain with thunderstorms lol. I hope you are right and not him.


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 18, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Todays weather forecast was correct it was indeed 23°c in Dalmuir and no rain. Tomorrow you say partly cloudy but the weather man on my TV says heavy rain with thunderstorms lol. I hope you are right and not him.


let's hope. I just made it take the most common weather throughout the day and show that, so there may be rain, but not so much.


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 18, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, June 17 - Tuesday, June 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Thursday, June 18 - Wednesday, June 24


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 18*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (13°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for San Jose, California*
Wednesday, June 17 - Tuesday, June 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, June 17 - Tuesday, June 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 89%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, June 18 - Wednesday, June 24


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Thursday, June 18 - Wednesday, June 24


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 18*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 86%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, June 17 - Tuesday, June 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 109°F (43°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 27%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Wednesday, June 17 - Tuesday, June 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, June 18 - Wednesday, June 24


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 18*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 92%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 98%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, June 17 - Tuesday, June 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 87%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, June 17 - Tuesday, June 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Wednesday, June 17 - Tuesday, June 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Wednesday, June 17 - Tuesday, June 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, June 17 - Tuesday, June 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 17*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, June 18*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, June 18 - Wednesday, June 24


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 18*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 18, 2020)

The Weather tonight was perfect,a very nice Evening with Friends and "grilling". Thank you.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 19, 2020)

How have I never seen this before.  This is beautiful.

Hey uh weather friend, can you throw Lansing, Michigan in there?


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 19, 2020)

Ricken said:


> How have I never seen this before.  This is beautiful.
> 
> Hey uh weather friend, can you throw Lansing, Michigan in there?


sure thing.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 19, 2020)

Can you please remove San Jose, California?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 19, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Can you please remove San Jose, California?


From the Map ? Really ?? I do not think he is God in Persona.....


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> From the Map ? Really ?? I do not think he is God in Persona.....


you raise a valid point there.



slaphappygamer said:


> Can you please remove San Jose, California?


I'll be able to remove it from my forecasts, but not from the world map unfortunately.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 19, 2020)

No. No. Just from this forecast (to make room for future request). Please don’t erase it from earth. It needs to stay there, not here.


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 19, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, June 18 - Wednesday, June 24


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 18*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, June 19 - Thursday, June 25


Spoiler



*Friday, June 19*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain
Humidity: 93%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, June 18 - Wednesday, June 24


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 18*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Fog
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, June 19 - Thursday, June 25


Spoiler



*Friday, June 19*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Light rain
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Thursday, June 18 - Wednesday, June 24


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 18*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, June 19 - Thursday, June 25


Spoiler



*Friday, June 19*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, June 18 - Wednesday, June 24


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 18*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 63°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 28%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 109°F (43°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Thursday, June 18 - Wednesday, June 24


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 18*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, June 19 - Thursday, June 25


Spoiler



*Friday, June 19*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 93%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, June 18 - Wednesday, June 24


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 18*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, June 18 - Wednesday, June 24


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 18*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Thursday, June 18 - Wednesday, June 24


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 18*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Thursday, June 18 - Wednesday, June 24


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 18*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, June 18 - Wednesday, June 24


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 18*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, June 19*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, June 19 - Thursday, June 25


Spoiler



*Friday, June 19*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 19, 2020)

The Best GBAtemp user by far.


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 20, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, June 19 - Thursday, June 25


Spoiler



*Friday, June 19*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Saturday, June 20 - Friday, June 26


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 20*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, June 19 - Thursday, June 25


Spoiler



*Friday, June 19*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Fog
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Fog
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, June 20 - Friday, June 26


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 20*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Friday, June 19 - Thursday, June 25


Spoiler



*Friday, June 19*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 81°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Saturday, June 20 - Friday, June 26


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 20*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, June 19 - Thursday, June 25


Spoiler



*Friday, June 19*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 27%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 110°F (43°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Friday, June 19 - Thursday, June 25


Spoiler



*Friday, June 19*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, June 20 - Friday, June 26


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 20*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 95%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 94%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Mist
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, June 19 - Thursday, June 25


Spoiler



*Friday, June 19*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Moderate rain at times
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, June 19 - Thursday, June 25


Spoiler



*Friday, June 19*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Friday, June 19 - Thursday, June 25


Spoiler



*Friday, June 19*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Friday, June 19 - Thursday, June 25


Spoiler



*Friday, June 19*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, June 19 - Thursday, June 25


Spoiler



*Friday, June 19*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, June 20*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Moderate rain at times
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, June 20 - Friday, June 26


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 20*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 92%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 20, 2020)

No "Grillwetter" today and tomorrow....


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 20, 2020)

We'll be having some grilling today, whether the weather is good for it or not. Seems good, but the clouds are looming.


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 21, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, June 20 - Friday, June 26


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 20*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, June 21 - Saturday, June 27


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 21*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Moderate rain at times
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, June 20 - Friday, June 26


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 20*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 72°F (23°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, June 21 - Saturday, June 27


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 21*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Saturday, June 20 - Friday, June 26


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 20*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, June 21 - Saturday, June 27


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 21*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, June 20 - Friday, June 26


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 20*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 28%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Saturday, June 20 - Friday, June 26


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 20*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, June 21 - Saturday, June 27


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 21*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, June 20 - Friday, June 26


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 20*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, June 20 - Friday, June 26


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 20*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Saturday, June 20 - Friday, June 26


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 20*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, June 20 - Friday, June 26


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 20*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 87°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, June 20 - Friday, June 26


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 20*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, June 21*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, June 21 - Saturday, June 27


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 21*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 21, 2020)

Unfortunately,our orf.at Weather Forecast from yesterday is "gone" it says literally for Tuesday "suddenly summerly"...


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 22, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, June 21 - Saturday, June 27


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 21*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Monday, June 22 - Sunday, June 28


Spoiler



*Monday, June 22*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 86%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, June 21 - Saturday, June 27


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 21*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 93%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, June 22 - Sunday, June 28


Spoiler



*Monday, June 22*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Sunday, June 21 - Saturday, June 27


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 21*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Monday, June 22 - Sunday, June 28


Spoiler



*Monday, June 22*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, June 21 - Saturday, June 27


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 21*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 110°F (43°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Sunday, June 21 - Saturday, June 27


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 21*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, June 22 - Sunday, June 28


Spoiler



*Monday, June 22*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, June 21 - Saturday, June 27


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 21*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, June 21 - Saturday, June 27


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 21*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Sunday, June 21 - Saturday, June 27


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 21*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Sunday, June 21 - Saturday, June 27


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 21*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 90°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, June 21 - Saturday, June 27


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 21*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, June 22*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, June 22 - Sunday, June 28


Spoiler



*Monday, June 22*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 23*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 86%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 25, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, June 24 - Tuesday, June 30


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Thursday, June 25 - Wednesday, July 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 25*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 89%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 89%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, June 24 - Tuesday, June 30


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 97%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, June 25 - Wednesday, July 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 25*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Mist
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Wednesday, June 24 - Tuesday, June 30


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Thursday, June 25 - Wednesday, July 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 25*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, June 24 - Tuesday, June 30


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 110°F (43°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Wednesday, June 24 - Tuesday, June 30


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, June 25 - Wednesday, July 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, June 24 - Tuesday, June 30


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, June 24 - Tuesday, June 30


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Wednesday, June 24 - Tuesday, June 30


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Wednesday, June 24 - Tuesday, June 30


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, June 24 - Tuesday, June 30


Spoiler



*Wednesday, June 24*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Clear
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, June 25*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, June 25 - Wednesday, July 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 25*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 26, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, June 25 - Wednesday, July 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, June 26 - Thursday, July 2


Spoiler



*Friday, June 26*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 95%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 85%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, June 25 - Wednesday, July 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 25*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 94%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, June 26 - Thursday, July 2


Spoiler



*Friday, June 26*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Thursday, June 25 - Wednesday, July 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 25*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, June 26 - Thursday, July 2


Spoiler



*Friday, June 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, June 25 - Wednesday, July 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 25*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 111°F (44°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Thursday, June 25 - Wednesday, July 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 25*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, June 26 - Thursday, July 2


Spoiler



*Friday, June 26*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, June 25 - Wednesday, July 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 25*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, June 25 - Wednesday, July 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 25*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Thursday, June 25 - Wednesday, July 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 25*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Thursday, June 25 - Wednesday, July 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 25*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, June 25 - Wednesday, July 1


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 25*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Friday, June 26*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, June 26 - Thursday, July 2


Spoiler



*Friday, June 26*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 26, 2020)

I angry....very angry....Austria Weather said "Rain and Stormy Wednesday,Thursday and Friday.....not funny.
Bloody Sun....around 30°   not funny,bad Weather Man...


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 26, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I angry....very angry....Austria Weather said "Rain and Stormy Wednesday,Thursday and Friday.....not funny.
> Bloody Sun....around 30°   not funny,bad Weather Man...


Looks like you know where to get more accurate weather


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 27, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, June 26 - Thursday, July 2


Spoiler



*Friday, June 26*
High: 81°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Saturday, June 27 - Friday, July 3


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 27*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 95%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 94%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, June 26 - Thursday, July 2


Spoiler



*Friday, June 26*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, June 27 - Friday, July 3


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 27*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Friday, June 26 - Thursday, July 2


Spoiler



*Friday, June 26*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Heavy rain at times
Humidity: 92%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Saturday, June 27 - Friday, July 3


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 27*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, June 26 - Thursday, July 2


Spoiler



*Friday, June 26*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 110°F (43°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Friday, June 26 - Thursday, July 2


Spoiler



*Friday, June 26*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, June 27 - Friday, July 3


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 27*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, June 26 - Thursday, July 2


Spoiler



*Friday, June 26*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, June 26 - Thursday, July 2


Spoiler



*Friday, June 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Friday, June 26 - Thursday, July 2


Spoiler



*Friday, June 26*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Friday, June 26 - Thursday, July 2


Spoiler



*Friday, June 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 87°F (31°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, June 26 - Thursday, July 2


Spoiler



*Friday, June 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, June 27*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, June 27 - Friday, July 3


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 27*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2020)

> Patchy rain possible



Careful,my Friend.......


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 29, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, June 27 - Saturday, July 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 27*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, June 28 - Sunday, July 5


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 28*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 95%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 93%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 92%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, June 27 - Saturday, July 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 27*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 81°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, June 28 - Sunday, July 5


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 28*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Saturday, June 27 - Saturday, July 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 27*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, June 28 - Sunday, July 5


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 28*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, June 27 - Saturday, July 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 27*
High: 110°F (43°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 101°F (39°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Saturday, June 27 - Saturday, July 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 27*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, June 28 - Sunday, July 5


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 28*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, June 27 - Saturday, July 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 27*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, June 27 - Saturday, July 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 27*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Saturday, June 27 - Saturday, July 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 27*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, June 27 - Saturday, July 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 27*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, June 27 - Saturday, July 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 27*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, June 28*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, June 28 - Sunday, July 5


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 28*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, June 29*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 1, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, June 30 - Monday, July 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, July 1 - Tuesday, July 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, June 30 - Monday, July 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, July 1 - Tuesday, July 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Tuesday, June 30 - Monday, July 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, July 1 - Tuesday, July 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, June 30 - Monday, July 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Tuesday, June 30 - Monday, July 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, July 1 - Tuesday, July 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, June 30 - Monday, July 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, June 30 - Monday, July 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Tuesday, June 30 - Monday, July 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, June 30 - Monday, July 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 89°F (32°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, June 30 - Monday, July 6


Spoiler



*Tuesday, June 30*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, July 1 - Tuesday, July 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Light rain
Humidity: 87%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 2, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, July 1 - Tuesday, July 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Thursday, July 2 - Wednesday, July 8


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 2*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, July 1 - Tuesday, July 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, July 2 - Wednesday, July 8


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 2*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Light rain
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Wednesday, July 1 - Tuesday, July 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Thursday, July 2 - Wednesday, July 8


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 2*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, July 1 - Tuesday, July 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Wednesday, July 1 - Tuesday, July 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, July 2 - Wednesday, July 8


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 2*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, July 1 - Tuesday, July 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, July 1 - Tuesday, July 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 87°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Wednesday, July 1 - Tuesday, July 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Wednesday, July 1 - Tuesday, July 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, July 1 - Tuesday, July 7


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 1*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, July 2*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Mist
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, July 2 - Wednesday, July 8


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 2*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, July 3*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 4, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, July 3 - Thursday, July 9


Spoiler



*Friday, July 3*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Saturday, July 4 - Friday, July 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 4*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 91%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 89%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 89%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 93%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, July 3 - Thursday, July 9


Spoiler



*Friday, July 3*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, July 4 - Friday, July 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 4*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Friday, July 3 - Thursday, July 9


Spoiler



*Friday, July 3*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Saturday, July 4 - Friday, July 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 4*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, July 3 - Thursday, July 9


Spoiler



*Friday, July 3*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 101°F (39°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Friday, July 3 - Thursday, July 9


Spoiler



*Friday, July 3*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, July 4 - Friday, July 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 4*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, July 3 - Thursday, July 9


Spoiler



*Friday, July 3*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, July 3 - Thursday, July 9


Spoiler



*Friday, July 3*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 87°F (30°C), Clear
Humidity: 51%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Friday, July 3 - Thursday, July 9


Spoiler



*Friday, July 3*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Friday, July 3 - Thursday, July 9


Spoiler



*Friday, July 3*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 87°F (31°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, July 3 - Thursday, July 9


Spoiler



*Friday, July 3*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Saturday, July 4*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Torrential rain shower
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, July 4 - Friday, July 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 4*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Light rain
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 5, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, July 4 - Friday, July 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 4*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, July 5 - Saturday, July 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 5*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 94%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Mist
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 93%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, July 4 - Friday, July 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 4*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, July 5 - Saturday, July 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 5*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Saturday, July 4 - Friday, July 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 4*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, July 5 - Saturday, July 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 5*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, July 4 - Friday, July 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 4*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 18%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Saturday, July 4 - Friday, July 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 4*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, July 5 - Saturday, July 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 5*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, July 4 - Friday, July 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 4*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, July 4 - Friday, July 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 4*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Saturday, July 4 - Friday, July 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 4*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, July 4 - Friday, July 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 4*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 87°F (30°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 87°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, July 4 - Friday, July 10


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 4*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, July 5*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, July 5 - Saturday, July 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 5*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 6, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, July 5 - Saturday, July 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 5*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Monday, July 6 - Sunday, July 12


Spoiler



*Monday, July 6*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 89%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 94%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, July 5 - Saturday, July 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 5*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 85%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 90°F (33°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, July 6 - Sunday, July 12


Spoiler



*Monday, July 6*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Sunday, July 5 - Saturday, July 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 5*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Monday, July 6 - Sunday, July 12


Spoiler



*Monday, July 6*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, July 5 - Saturday, July 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 5*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 16%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 109°F (43°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 110°F (44°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Sunday, July 5 - Saturday, July 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 5*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, July 6 - Sunday, July 12


Spoiler



*Monday, July 6*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, July 5 - Saturday, July 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 5*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, July 5 - Saturday, July 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 5*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 87°F (30°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Sunday, July 5 - Saturday, July 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 5*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Sunday, July 5 - Saturday, July 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 5*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Torrential rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 87°F (31°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, July 5 - Saturday, July 11


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 5*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, July 6*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, July 6 - Sunday, July 12


Spoiler



*Monday, July 6*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 6, 2020)

Where´s my Rain,Buddy ?


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 6, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Where´s my Rain,Buddy ? View attachment 216309


where the fuck did you get that emoji


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 7, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, July 6 - Sunday, July 12


Spoiler



*Monday, July 6*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, July 7 - Monday, July 13


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, July 6 - Sunday, July 12


Spoiler



*Monday, July 6*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, July 7 - Monday, July 13


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Monday, July 6 - Sunday, July 12


Spoiler



*Monday, July 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, July 7 - Monday, July 13


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, July 6 - Sunday, July 12


Spoiler



*Monday, July 6*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 15%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 109°F (43°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 112°F (45°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 111°F (44°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Monday, July 6 - Sunday, July 12


Spoiler



*Monday, July 6*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 81°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, July 7 - Monday, July 13


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, July 6 - Sunday, July 12


Spoiler



*Monday, July 6*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, July 6 - Sunday, July 12


Spoiler



*Monday, July 6*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Monday, July 6 - Sunday, July 12


Spoiler



*Monday, July 6*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 81°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, July 6 - Sunday, July 12


Spoiler



*Monday, July 6*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, July 6 - Sunday, July 12


Spoiler



*Monday, July 6*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, July 7 - Monday, July 13


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 63°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 8, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, July 7 - Monday, July 13


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, July 8 - Tuesday, July 14


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 96%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, July 7 - Monday, July 13


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 95%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 99%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, July 8 - Tuesday, July 14


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Tuesday, July 7 - Monday, July 13


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, July 8 - Tuesday, July 14


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 89%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, July 7 - Monday, July 13


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 19%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 111°F (44°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 112°F (44°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 109°F (43°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 110°F (43°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 17%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Tuesday, July 7 - Monday, July 13


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, July 8 - Tuesday, July 14


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, July 7 - Monday, July 13


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 87%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, July 7 - Monday, July 13


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 98°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Tuesday, July 7 - Monday, July 13


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, July 7 - Monday, July 13


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 89°F (32°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 87°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, July 7 - Monday, July 13


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 7*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, July 8 - Tuesday, July 14


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 9, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, July 8 - Tuesday, July 14


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Thursday, July 9 - Wednesday, July 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 9*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, July 8 - Tuesday, July 14


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 99%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, July 9 - Wednesday, July 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 9*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 72°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Wednesday, July 8 - Tuesday, July 14


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 87%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Thursday, July 9 - Wednesday, July 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 9*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, July 8 - Tuesday, July 14


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 111°F (44°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 111°F (44°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 113°F (45°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 110°F (43°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Wednesday, July 8 - Tuesday, July 14


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, July 9 - Wednesday, July 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 9*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, July 8 - Tuesday, July 14


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, July 8 - Tuesday, July 14


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Wednesday, July 8 - Tuesday, July 14


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Wednesday, July 8 - Tuesday, July 14


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 89°F (32°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 87°F (31°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, July 8 - Tuesday, July 14


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 8*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 9*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, July 9 - Wednesday, July 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 9*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 10, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, July 9 - Wednesday, July 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 50%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, July 10 - Thursday, July 16


Spoiler



*Friday, July 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 93%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Mist
Humidity: 85%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 89%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Mist
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, July 9 - Wednesday, July 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 99%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain
Humidity: 87%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, July 10 - Thursday, July 16


Spoiler



*Friday, July 10*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Thursday, July 9 - Wednesday, July 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 9*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, July 10 - Thursday, July 16


Spoiler



*Friday, July 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, July 9 - Wednesday, July 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 9*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 113°F (45°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 113°F (45°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 17%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Thursday, July 9 - Wednesday, July 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 9*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, July 10 - Thursday, July 16


Spoiler



*Friday, July 10*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, July 9 - Wednesday, July 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 9*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, July 9 - Wednesday, July 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 9*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 87°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 101°F (39°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Thursday, July 9 - Wednesday, July 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 9*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Thursday, July 9 - Wednesday, July 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 9*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 87°F (31°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 87°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, July 9 - Wednesday, July 15


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 9*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, July 10*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, July 10 - Thursday, July 16


Spoiler



*Friday, July 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, July 11*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, July 12*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 90%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 13, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, July 12 - Saturday, July 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 12*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Monday, July 13 - Sunday, July 19


Spoiler



*Monday, July 13*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 96%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Mist
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 92%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, July 12 - Saturday, July 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 12*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 89%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Mist
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Mist
Humidity: 89%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, July 13 - Sunday, July 19


Spoiler



*Monday, July 13*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Sunday, July 12 - Saturday, July 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 12*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Monday, July 13 - Sunday, July 19


Spoiler



*Monday, July 13*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, July 12 - Saturday, July 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 12*
High: 112°F (45°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 15%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 109°F (43°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Sunday, July 12 - Saturday, July 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 12*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, July 13 - Sunday, July 19


Spoiler



*Monday, July 13*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, July 12 - Saturday, July 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 12*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, July 12 - Saturday, July 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 12*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 97°F (36°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 50%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 99°F (38°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Sunday, July 12 - Saturday, July 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 12*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Sunday, July 12 - Saturday, July 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 12*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, July 12 - Saturday, July 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, July 13*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, July 13 - Sunday, July 19


Spoiler



*Monday, July 13*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 14, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, July 13 - Sunday, July 19


Spoiler



*Monday, July 13*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, July 14 - Monday, July 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 95%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Mist
Humidity: 95%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, July 13 - Sunday, July 19


Spoiler



*Monday, July 13*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, July 14 - Monday, July 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Monday, July 13 - Sunday, July 19


Spoiler



*Monday, July 13*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, July 14 - Monday, July 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, July 13 - Sunday, July 19


Spoiler



*Monday, July 13*
High: 110°F (43°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Monday, July 13 - Sunday, July 19


Spoiler



*Monday, July 13*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, July 14 - Monday, July 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, July 13 - Sunday, July 19


Spoiler



*Monday, July 13*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, July 13 - Sunday, July 19


Spoiler



*Monday, July 13*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 93°F (34°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Monday, July 13 - Sunday, July 19


Spoiler



*Monday, July 13*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, July 13 - Sunday, July 19


Spoiler



*Monday, July 13*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 89°F (32°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 90°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, July 13 - Sunday, July 19


Spoiler



*Monday, July 13*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, July 14 - Monday, July 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 15, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, July 14 - Monday, July 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, July 15 - Tuesday, July 21


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 92%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, July 14 - Monday, July 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 93%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, July 15 - Tuesday, July 21


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Tuesday, July 14 - Monday, July 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, July 15 - Tuesday, July 21


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 86%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, July 14 - Monday, July 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 108°F (43°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 109°F (43°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Tuesday, July 14 - Monday, July 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, July 15 - Tuesday, July 21


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, July 14 - Monday, July 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, July 14 - Monday, July 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 91°F (33°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Tuesday, July 14 - Monday, July 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, July 14 - Monday, July 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, July 14 - Monday, July 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 14*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, July 15 - Tuesday, July 21


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 90%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 16, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, July 15 - Tuesday, July 21


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Thursday, July 16 - Wednesday, July 22


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 16*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, July 15 - Tuesday, July 21


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 86%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, July 16 - Wednesday, July 22


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 16*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Wednesday, July 15 - Tuesday, July 21


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Light rain
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Thursday, July 16 - Wednesday, July 22


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 16*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, July 15 - Tuesday, July 21


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Wednesday, July 15 - Tuesday, July 21


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, July 16 - Wednesday, July 22


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 16*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, July 15 - Tuesday, July 21


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, July 15 - Tuesday, July 21


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Wednesday, July 15 - Tuesday, July 21


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Wednesday, July 15 - Tuesday, July 21


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, July 15 - Tuesday, July 21


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 15*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Thursday, July 16*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, July 16 - Wednesday, July 22


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 16*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, July 17*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 18, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, July 17 - Thursday, July 23


Spoiler



*Friday, July 17*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 81°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Saturday, July 18 - Friday, July 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 18*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 96%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Mist
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, July 17 - Thursday, July 23


Spoiler



*Friday, July 17*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 92%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, July 18 - Friday, July 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 18*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Friday, July 17 - Thursday, July 23


Spoiler



*Friday, July 17*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Saturday, July 18 - Friday, July 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, July 17 - Thursday, July 23


Spoiler



*Friday, July 17*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 32%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Friday, July 17 - Thursday, July 23


Spoiler



*Friday, July 17*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, July 18 - Friday, July 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 18*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, July 17 - Thursday, July 23


Spoiler



*Friday, July 17*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, July 17 - Thursday, July 23


Spoiler



*Friday, July 17*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Friday, July 17 - Thursday, July 23


Spoiler



*Friday, July 17*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Friday, July 17 - Thursday, July 23


Spoiler



*Friday, July 17*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, July 17 - Thursday, July 23


Spoiler



*Friday, July 17*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, July 18*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, July 18 - Friday, July 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 18*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 18, 2020)

I would like to request for forecasts for my hometown: Maracaibo, Venezuela.


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 19, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, July 18 - Friday, July 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 18*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, July 19 - Saturday, July 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 19*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 95%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 86%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, July 18 - Friday, July 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 18*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 87%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, July 19 - Saturday, July 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 19*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Saturday, July 18 - Friday, July 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 18*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 85%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, July 19 - Saturday, July 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 19*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, July 18 - Friday, July 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 18*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 81°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 101°F (39°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Saturday, July 18 - Friday, July 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 18*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, July 19 - Saturday, July 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 19*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, July 18 - Friday, July 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 18*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Saturday, July 18 - Friday, July 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 18*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, July 18 - Friday, July 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 18*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 89°F (32°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Saturday, July 18 - Friday, July 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 18*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, July 18 - Friday, July 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 18*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, July 18 - Friday, July 24


Spoiler



*Saturday, July 18*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, July 19*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, July 19 - Saturday, July 25


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 19*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, July 20*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 22, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, July 21 - Monday, July 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, July 22 - Tuesday, July 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 96%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Fog
Humidity: 86%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, July 21 - Monday, July 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 97%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Fog
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, July 22 - Tuesday, July 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Moderate rain at times
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Tuesday, July 21 - Monday, July 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Mist
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, July 22 - Tuesday, July 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, July 21 - Monday, July 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Tuesday, July 21 - Monday, July 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, July 22 - Tuesday, July 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, July 21 - Monday, July 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Tuesday, July 21 - Monday, July 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, July 21 - Monday, July 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Tuesday, July 21 - Monday, July 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, July 21 - Monday, July 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, July 21 - Monday, July 27


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, July 22 - Tuesday, July 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 23, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, July 22 - Tuesday, July 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Thursday, July 23 - Wednesday, July 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 23*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Fog
Humidity: 86%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, July 22 - Tuesday, July 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 94%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Fog
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, July 23 - Wednesday, July 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 23*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy light rain
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Wednesday, July 22 - Tuesday, July 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 87%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Thursday, July 23 - Wednesday, July 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 23*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, July 22 - Tuesday, July 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 109°F (43°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 110°F (43°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Wednesday, July 22 - Tuesday, July 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, July 23 - Wednesday, July 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 23*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, July 22 - Tuesday, July 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Wednesday, July 22 - Tuesday, July 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, July 22 - Tuesday, July 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 87°F (31°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Wednesday, July 22 - Tuesday, July 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Wednesday, July 22 - Tuesday, July 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, July 22 - Tuesday, July 28


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 23*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, July 23 - Wednesday, July 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 23*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 94%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 24, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, July 23 - Wednesday, July 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 23*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, July 24 - Thursday, July 30


Spoiler



*Friday, July 24*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Moderate or heavy rain with thunder
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, July 23 - Wednesday, July 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 23*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, July 24 - Thursday, July 30


Spoiler



*Friday, July 24*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Thursday, July 23 - Wednesday, July 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, July 24 - Thursday, July 30


Spoiler



*Friday, July 24*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, July 23 - Wednesday, July 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 23*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 109°F (43°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 109°F (43°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 107°F (41°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Thursday, July 23 - Wednesday, July 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 23*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, July 24 - Thursday, July 30


Spoiler



*Friday, July 24*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, July 23 - Wednesday, July 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 23*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Torrential rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Thursday, July 23 - Wednesday, July 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 23*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, July 23 - Wednesday, July 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 23*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 90°F (32°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Thursday, July 23 - Wednesday, July 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 23*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Thursday, July 23 - Wednesday, July 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 23*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, July 23 - Wednesday, July 29


Spoiler



*Thursday, July 23*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, July 24*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, July 24 - Thursday, July 30


Spoiler



*Friday, July 24*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, July 25*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, July 26*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 27, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, July 26 - Saturday, August 1


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 26*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Monday, July 27 - Sunday, August 2


Spoiler



*Monday, July 27*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 92%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, July 26 - Saturday, August 1


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 26*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 95%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 92%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, July 27 - Sunday, August 2


Spoiler



*Monday, July 27*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Sunday, July 26 - Saturday, August 1


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 26*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Monday, July 27 - Sunday, August 2


Spoiler



*Monday, July 27*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Light rain
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, July 26 - Saturday, August 1


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 26*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 109°F (43°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Sunday, July 26 - Saturday, August 1


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 26*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, July 27 - Sunday, August 2


Spoiler



*Monday, July 27*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, July 26 - Saturday, August 1


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Sunday, July 26 - Saturday, August 1


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 26*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, July 26 - Saturday, August 1


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 26*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Sunday, July 26 - Saturday, August 1


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 26*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Sunday, July 26 - Saturday, August 1


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, July 26 - Saturday, August 1


Spoiler



*Sunday, July 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, July 27*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, July 27 - Sunday, August 2


Spoiler



*Monday, July 27*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 90%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 29, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, July 28 - Monday, August 3


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, July 29 - Tuesday, August 4


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 93%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Mist
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, July 28 - Monday, August 3


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 93%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, July 29 - Tuesday, August 4


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Tuesday, July 28 - Monday, August 3


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, July 29 - Tuesday, August 4


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, July 28 - Monday, August 3


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 109°F (43°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 110°F (43°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 107°F (41°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Tuesday, July 28 - Monday, August 3


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, July 29 - Tuesday, August 4


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, July 28 - Monday, August 3


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Tuesday, July 28 - Monday, August 3


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, July 28 - Monday, August 3


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 90°F (32°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Tuesday, July 28 - Monday, August 3


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, July 28 - Monday, August 3


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 87°F (31°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, July 28 - Monday, August 3


Spoiler



*Tuesday, July 28*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, July 29 - Tuesday, August 4


Spoiler



*Wednesday, July 29*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, July 30*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, July 31*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, August 1*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2020)

A little Rain please,my Friend.....


----------



## DailyWeather (Jul 29, 2020)

mother nature has been taunting us a little bit with dark clouds that suddenly disappear. Though we did almost get a tornado a couple weeks ago. That was... interesting.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> A little Rain please,my Friend.....View attachment 219351


Want to switch places? There's lots of rain here.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Want to switch places? There's lots of rain here.


No.

Me Place is ok.
Want no other.


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 1, 2020)

The weather forecasting API I use seems to be having issues, so no weather today


----------



## GABO1423 (Aug 1, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> The weather forecasting API I use seems to be having issues, so no weather today


Don't sweat it! Thanks for the effort.


----------



## IS1982 (Aug 1, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> The weather forecasting API I use seems to be having issues, so no weather today


Tomorrow?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> The weather forecasting API I use seems to be having issues, so no weather today




Yes of course...............

....tell us the Truth - *you are completely drunk,Buddy*.


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 1, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Tomorrow?


We can hope.


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 2, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, August 1 - Friday, August 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, August 1*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, August 2 - Saturday, August 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 2*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 95%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Light rain
Humidity: 95%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, August 1 - Friday, August 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, August 1*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 92%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, August 2 - Saturday, August 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 2*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Saturday, August 1 - Friday, August 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, August 1*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy light rain
Humidity: 93%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 89%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, August 2 - Saturday, August 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 2*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, August 1 - Friday, August 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, August 1*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 13%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Saturday, August 1 - Friday, August 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, August 1*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, August 2 - Saturday, August 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 2*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Light rain
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, August 1 - Friday, August 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, August 1*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Saturday, August 1 - Friday, August 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, August 1*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, August 1 - Friday, August 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, August 1*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Saturday, August 1 - Friday, August 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, August 1*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, August 1 - Friday, August 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, August 1*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, August 1 - Friday, August 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, August 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, August 2*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, August 2 - Saturday, August 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 2*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

LIGHT RAIN SHOWER ???? NOT MORE ON MY "Special Day" ????

You must be kidding......


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> LIGHT RAIN SHOWER ???? NOT MORE ON MY "Special Day" ????
> 
> You must be kidding......


Oh, well then. Happy early birthday!


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 3, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, August 2 - Saturday, August 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 2*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Monday, August 3 - Sunday, August 9


Spoiler



*Monday, August 3*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 92%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 95%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Mist
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, August 2 - Saturday, August 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 2*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 99%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, August 3 - Sunday, August 9


Spoiler



*Monday, August 3*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Sunday, August 2 - Saturday, August 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 2*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Monday, August 3 - Sunday, August 9


Spoiler



*Monday, August 3*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, August 2 - Saturday, August 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 2*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 18%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Sunday, August 2 - Saturday, August 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 2*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, August 3 - Sunday, August 9


Spoiler



*Monday, August 3*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 97%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 93%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, August 2 - Saturday, August 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 2*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Sunday, August 2 - Saturday, August 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 2*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, August 2 - Saturday, August 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 2*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 52%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Sunday, August 2 - Saturday, August 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 2*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Sunday, August 2 - Saturday, August 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 2*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, August 2 - Saturday, August 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 2*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, August 3*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 52%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 50%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, August 3 - Sunday, August 9


Spoiler



*Monday, August 3*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 5, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, August 4 - Monday, August 10


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, August 5 - Tuesday, August 11


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 92%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, August 4 - Monday, August 10


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Mist
Humidity: 95%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, August 5 - Tuesday, August 11


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Tuesday, August 4 - Monday, August 10


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 85%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, August 5 - Tuesday, August 11


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, August 4 - Monday, August 10


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 28%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 99°F (38°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 107°F (41°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Tuesday, August 4 - Monday, August 10


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, August 5 - Tuesday, August 11


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, August 4 - Monday, August 10


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Tuesday, August 4 - Monday, August 10


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, August 4 - Monday, August 10


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 90°F (32°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 50%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Tuesday, August 4 - Monday, August 10


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, August 4 - Monday, August 10


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 87°F (31°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, August 4 - Monday, August 10


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 4*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, August 5 - Tuesday, August 11


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 5*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, August 6*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 92%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

Hey,Buddy......listen:

Tomorrow -> Grilling - so I need SUN and a nice,enjoyable Evening,ok ?


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hey,Buddy......listen:
> 
> Tomorrow -> Grilling - so I need SUN and a nice,enjoyable Evening,ok ? View attachment 220360


I'll see what I can do. Don't wanna let my man have a rainy grill day.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> I'll see what I can do. Don't wanna let my man have a rainy grill day.



Thank you,my Friend.


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 7, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, August 6 - Wednesday, August 12


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 6*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, August 7 - Thursday, August 13


Spoiler



*Friday, August 7*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, August 6 - Wednesday, August 12


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 6*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Fog
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, August 7 - Thursday, August 13


Spoiler



*Friday, August 7*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Thursday, August 6 - Wednesday, August 12


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 6*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, August 7 - Thursday, August 13


Spoiler



*Friday, August 7*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, August 6 - Wednesday, August 12


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 6*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 32%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Thursday, August 6 - Wednesday, August 12


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 6*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, August 7 - Thursday, August 13


Spoiler



*Friday, August 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, August 6 - Wednesday, August 12


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 6*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Thursday, August 6 - Wednesday, August 12


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 6*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, August 6 - Wednesday, August 12


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 6*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 89°F (31°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Thursday, August 6 - Wednesday, August 12


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 6*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Thursday, August 6 - Wednesday, August 12


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, August 6 - Wednesday, August 12


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, August 7*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, August 7 - Thursday, August 13


Spoiler



*Friday, August 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, August 8*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, August 9*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> *Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
> Thursday, August 6 - Wednesday, August 12
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you,my Friend.
Weather was perfect and it was a very,very nice Evening.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Flame (Aug 8, 2020)

London is fucking hot..


weather bot when the fuck do we get our rain back?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> London is fucking hot..
> 
> 
> weather bot when the fuck do we get our rain back?


See,if you do not have throw me out of your Land,I would share it with you.....


----------



## GABO1423 (Aug 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> London is fucking hot..
> 
> 
> weather bot when the fuck do we get our rain back?


Seems that we took it....


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Aug 8, 2020)

WHERE THE FUCK IS MY RAIN
IT ONLY HAPPENS WHEN I SLEEP REEEEEEEE


----------



## Flame (Aug 8, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Seems that we took it....
> View attachment 220715



thats some fancy looking place you live


----------



## GABO1423 (Aug 8, 2020)

It's a rainforest, lovely winters too.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 8, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS MY RAIN
> IT ONLY HAPPENS WHEN I SLEEP REEEEEEEE


My favorite kind of rain. I work outside and the rain can be quite the obstacle.


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 10, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, August 9 - Saturday, August 15


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Monday, August 10 - Sunday, August 16


Spoiler



*Monday, August 10*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 91%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, August 9 - Saturday, August 15


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 9*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 90%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, August 10 - Sunday, August 16


Spoiler



*Monday, August 10*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Sunday, August 9 - Saturday, August 15


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 9*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Monday, August 10 - Sunday, August 16


Spoiler



*Monday, August 10*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, August 9 - Saturday, August 15


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 9*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 27%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 27%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 110°F (43°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Sunday, August 9 - Saturday, August 15


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 9*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, August 10 - Sunday, August 16


Spoiler



*Monday, August 10*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, August 9 - Saturday, August 15


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 9*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Sunday, August 9 - Saturday, August 15


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 9*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, August 9 - Saturday, August 15


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 9*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 87°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Sunday, August 9 - Saturday, August 15


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 9*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Sunday, August 9 - Saturday, August 15


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 9*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 89°F (32°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, August 9 - Saturday, August 15


Spoiler



*Sunday, August 9*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, August 10*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, August 10 - Sunday, August 16


Spoiler



*Monday, August 10*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey,where is the Rain for Tomorrow/Wednesday ????


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 11, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, August 10 - Sunday, August 16


Spoiler



*Monday, August 10*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, August 11 - Monday, August 17


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, August 10 - Sunday, August 16


Spoiler



*Monday, August 10*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, August 11 - Monday, August 17


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Monday, August 10 - Sunday, August 16


Spoiler



*Monday, August 10*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, August 11 - Monday, August 17


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 63°F (18°C), Low: 63°F (18°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, August 10 - Sunday, August 16


Spoiler



*Monday, August 10*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 25%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 109°F (43°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 27%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 113°F (45°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 19%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 115°F (46°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Monday, August 10 - Sunday, August 16


Spoiler



*Monday, August 10*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, August 11 - Monday, August 17


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, August 10 - Sunday, August 16


Spoiler



*Monday, August 10*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Monday, August 10 - Sunday, August 16


Spoiler



*Monday, August 10*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, August 10 - Sunday, August 16


Spoiler



*Monday, August 10*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Monday, August 10 - Sunday, August 16


Spoiler



*Monday, August 10*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, August 10 - Sunday, August 16


Spoiler



*Monday, August 10*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, August 10 - Sunday, August 16


Spoiler



*Monday, August 10*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, August 11 - Monday, August 17


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 83%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 11, 2020)

Where is my Rain ?!?!?


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 12, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, August 11 - Monday, August 17


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 50%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, August 12 - Tuesday, August 18


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, August 11 - Monday, August 17


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 89%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, August 12 - Tuesday, August 18


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Tuesday, August 11 - Monday, August 17


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, August 12 - Tuesday, August 18


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, August 11 - Monday, August 17


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 28%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 24%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 113°F (45°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 115°F (46°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 27%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 33%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Tuesday, August 11 - Monday, August 17


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, August 12 - Tuesday, August 18


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, August 11 - Monday, August 17


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 90°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Tuesday, August 11 - Monday, August 17


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, August 11 - Monday, August 17


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 89°F (32°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Tuesday, August 11 - Monday, August 17


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, August 11 - Monday, August 17


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 89°F (32°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, August 11 - Monday, August 17


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 11*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, August 12 - Tuesday, August 18


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 12*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, August 13*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, August 14*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, August 15*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, August 16*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, August 17*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 16, 2020)

I wish I would’ve known! Yesterday was over 100 all day. Last night was a lightning storm and there was mad heavy rains on and off. It’s supposed to be 100 today too. I can’t even begin to prepare. Isn’t this weather more closer to the equator? I had all the windows open because of how hot it was and the rain woke everyone up. I’ll now have to sleep for 48hours. Lol


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 18, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, August 17 - Sunday, August 23


Spoiler



*Monday, August 17*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Wednesday, August 19*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Thursday, August 20*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, August 21*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, August 22*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, August 23*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, August 18 - Monday, August 24


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Wednesday, August 19*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Mist
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, August 20*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, August 21*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 91%
*Saturday, August 22*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Sunday, August 23*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, August 24*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, August 17 - Sunday, August 23


Spoiler



*Monday, August 17*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 96%
*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Fog
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, August 19*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Fog
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, August 20*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, August 21*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, August 22*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, August 23*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, August 18 - Monday, August 24


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, August 19*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, August 20*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, August 21*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, August 22*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, August 23*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, August 24*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Monday, August 17 - Sunday, August 23


Spoiler



*Monday, August 17*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, August 19*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, August 20*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, August 21*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, August 22*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, August 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, August 18 - Monday, August 24


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, August 19*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, August 20*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, August 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, August 22*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, August 23*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, August 24*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, August 17 - Sunday, August 23


Spoiler



*Monday, August 17*
High: 112°F (44°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Clear
Humidity: 23%
*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 113°F (45°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Wednesday, August 19*
High: 112°F (44°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 18%
*Thursday, August 20*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 16%
*Friday, August 21*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Saturday, August 22*
High: 111°F (44°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Sunday, August 23*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 25%



*Weather Forecast for Ben Lomond, California*
Monday, August 17 - Sunday, August 23


Spoiler



*Monday, August 17*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Wednesday, August 19*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Thursday, August 20*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, August 21*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, August 22*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, August 23*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, August 18 - Monday, August 24


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, August 19*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, August 20*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, August 21*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Saturday, August 22*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, August 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, August 24*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, August 17 - Sunday, August 23


Spoiler



*Monday, August 17*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, August 19*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, August 20*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, August 21*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, August 22*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, August 23*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Monday, August 17 - Sunday, August 23


Spoiler



*Monday, August 17*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, August 19*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, August 20*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, August 21*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, August 22*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, August 23*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, August 17 - Sunday, August 23


Spoiler



*Monday, August 17*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 95°F (35°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Wednesday, August 19*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Thursday, August 20*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Friday, August 21*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Saturday, August 22*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, August 23*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Felton, California*
Monday, August 17 - Sunday, August 23


Spoiler



*Monday, August 17*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Wednesday, August 19*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Thursday, August 20*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, August 21*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, August 22*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, August 23*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, August 17 - Sunday, August 23


Spoiler



*Monday, August 17*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, August 19*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, August 20*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, August 21*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, August 22*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, August 23*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, August 17 - Sunday, August 23


Spoiler



*Monday, August 17*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, August 19*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, August 20*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, August 21*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, August 22*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, August 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, August 18 - Monday, August 24


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, August 19*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, August 20*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, August 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, August 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, August 23*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, August 24*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 19, 2020)

please. can you have it rain for the rest of the week in california? its so hot and the forests are burning up from the lightning storm we had last saturday night. thanks!


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 19, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> please. can you have it rain for the rest of the week in california? its so hot and the forests are burning up from the lightning storm we had last saturday night. thanks!


I'll see if I can work a miracle.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 21, 2020)

Would you please remove Felton and Ben lomond? Those areas have burned down. 
What do you have for Watsonville, california this weekend? Hopefully no more thunderstorms and lightning. 
*praying for 3 days on surprise rain.


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 25, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, August 24 - Sunday, August 30


Spoiler



*Monday, August 24*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, August 25 - Monday, August 31


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 93%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, August 24 - Sunday, August 30


Spoiler



*Monday, August 24*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 97%
*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 86%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Fog
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Monday, August 24 - Sunday, August 30


Spoiler



*Monday, August 24*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Mist
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, August 25 - Monday, August 31


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Monday, August 24 - Sunday, August 30


Spoiler



*Monday, August 24*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, August 25 - Monday, August 31


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, August 24 - Sunday, August 30


Spoiler



*Monday, August 24*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 32%
*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 109°F (43°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 19%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, August 25 - Monday, August 31


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, August 24 - Sunday, August 30


Spoiler



*Monday, August 24*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Monday, August 24 - Sunday, August 30


Spoiler



*Monday, August 24*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, August 24 - Sunday, August 30


Spoiler



*Monday, August 24*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 93°F (34°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 99°F (38°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, August 24 - Sunday, August 30


Spoiler



*Monday, August 24*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, August 24 - Sunday, August 30


Spoiler



*Monday, August 24*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, August 25 - Monday, August 31


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Light rain
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 26, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, August 25 - Monday, August 31


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, August 26 - Tuesday, September 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 95%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, August 25 - Monday, August 31


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 89%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Fog
Humidity: 96%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Tuesday, August 25 - Monday, August 31


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, August 26 - Tuesday, September 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Tuesday, August 25 - Monday, August 31


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, August 26 - Tuesday, September 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, August 25 - Monday, August 31


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 37%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, August 26 - Tuesday, September 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy light rain
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, August 25 - Monday, August 31


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Tuesday, August 25 - Monday, August 31


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, August 25 - Monday, August 31


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 87°F (31°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, August 25 - Monday, August 31


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 87°F (30°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, August 25 - Monday, August 31


Spoiler



*Tuesday, August 25*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, August 26 - Tuesday, September 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 27, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, August 26 - Tuesday, September 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Thursday, August 27 - Wednesday, September 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 27*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 95%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 63°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Mist
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, August 26 - Tuesday, September 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 93%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Fog
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Wednesday, August 26 - Tuesday, September 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Mist
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Mist
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Mist
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, August 27 - Wednesday, September 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Wednesday, August 26 - Tuesday, September 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Thursday, August 27 - Wednesday, September 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 27*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, August 26 - Tuesday, September 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 31%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, August 27 - Wednesday, September 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 27*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, August 26 - Tuesday, September 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Wednesday, August 26 - Tuesday, September 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, August 26 - Tuesday, September 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Wednesday, August 26 - Tuesday, September 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, August 26 - Tuesday, September 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, August 26*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, August 27*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, August 27 - Wednesday, September 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 27*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## djnate27 (Aug 27, 2020)

Weather Forecasts are the worst...and beyond a day or two are quite useless.
Meteorologist: "*Here's your current weather and here is what we think it might be tomorrow. Check back with us in a couple of hours cause we may be totally wrong!*"


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 27, 2020)

djnate27 said:


> Weather Forecasts are the worst...and beyond a day or two are quite useless.
> Meteorologist: "*Here's your current weather and here is what we think it might be tomorrow. Check back with us in a couple of hours cause we may be totally wrong!*"


and they usually are


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 28, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, August 27 - Wednesday, September 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, August 28 - Thursday, September 3


Spoiler



*Friday, August 28*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 89%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 95%
*Thursday, September 3*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 99%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, August 27 - Wednesday, September 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 27*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 93%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Thursday, August 27 - Wednesday, September 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 27*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Mist
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, August 28 - Thursday, September 3


Spoiler



*Friday, August 28*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Thursday, September 3*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Thursday, August 27 - Wednesday, September 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, August 28 - Thursday, September 3


Spoiler



*Friday, August 28*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, September 3*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, August 27 - Wednesday, September 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 27*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 28%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, August 28 - Thursday, September 3


Spoiler



*Friday, August 28*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain
Humidity: 85%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, September 3*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, August 27 - Wednesday, September 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 27*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Thursday, August 27 - Wednesday, September 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 27*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, August 27 - Wednesday, September 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 27*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 90°F (33°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 98°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Thursday, August 27 - Wednesday, September 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 27*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, August 27 - Wednesday, September 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, August 27*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, August 28*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, August 28 - Thursday, September 3


Spoiler



*Friday, August 28*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, August 29*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, August 30*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, August 31*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, September 1*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, September 2*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, September 3*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2020)

Possible Rain......nice.


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2020)

ew patchy rain


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 29, 2020)

Can we make it a sticky?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 29, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Can we make it a sticky?


Totally agree. This thread is consistently updated and relevant.


----------



## Chary (Aug 29, 2020)

ask and you shall recieve


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 29, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Totally agree. This thread is consistently updated and relevant.


I'm actually on vacation this week. If someone could fill in during the meantime that'd be great


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 29, 2020)

Sweet. Stickied! Now we can get the weather easier.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> I'm actually on vacation this week. If someone could fill in during the meantime that'd be great



May I ask please:

And who makes the Weather then....


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Sep 2, 2020)

Another stickied
EEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 5, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, September 3 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 3*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, September 4*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, September 4 - Friday, September 11


Spoiler



*Friday, September 4*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 94%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, September 3 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 3*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 95%
*Friday, September 4*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 93%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 100%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Thursday, September 3 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 3*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, September 4*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, September 4 - Friday, September 11


Spoiler



*Friday, September 4*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Thursday, September 3 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 3*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, September 4*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, September 4 - Friday, September 11


Spoiler



*Friday, September 4*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 72°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, September 3 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 3*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 31%
*Friday, September 4*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 115°F (46°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 117°F (47°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 117°F (47°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 108°F (42°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 109°F (43°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, September 4 - Friday, September 11


Spoiler



*Friday, September 4*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, September 3 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, September 4*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Thursday, September 3 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 3*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, September 4*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, September 3 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 3*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 87°F (31°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, September 4*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Thursday, September 3 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 3*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 87°F (30°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, September 4*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, September 3 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 3*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Friday, September 4*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, September 4 - Friday, September 11


Spoiler



*Friday, September 4*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 5, 2020)

Thank you, kind sir! I’ll get the sprinklers set up in the yard for the kids. Gonna be hot af!


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 5, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Thank you, kind sir! I’ll get the sprinklers set up in the yard for the kids. Gonna be hot af!


back from my vacation, and I'm happy to say that 70-degree weather has never felt so good. Some places really are getting satan's breath.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 5, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> back from my vacation, and I'm happy to say that 70-degree weather has never felt so good. Some places really are getting satan's breath.


It’s so bad here. That fire is on its 18th active day burning over 87,000 acres. No lightning though. That is nice.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 5, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> It’s so bad here. That fire is on its 18th active day burning over 87,000 acres. No lightning though. That is nice.


Lol, you missed the dislike button by this much.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 5, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Lol, you missed the dislike button by this much.


*alexander1970 dislike this.*



DailyWeather said:


> back from my vacation, and I'm happy to say that 70-degree weather has never felt so good. Some places really are getting satan's breath.


*alexander1970 like this.*






slaphappygamer said:


> Lol, you missed the dislike button by this much.


Seems to work for me.


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 5, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, September 4 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Friday, September 4*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 46%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 90°F (33°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Saturday, September 5 - Friday, September 11


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 5*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 94%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 91%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, September 4 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Friday, September 4*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 91%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 98%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Friday, September 4 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Friday, September 4*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, September 5 - Friday, September 11


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 5*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 72°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Friday, September 4 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Friday, September 4*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Saturday, September 5 - Friday, September 11


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 5*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, September 4 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Friday, September 4*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 32%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 115°F (46°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 117°F (47°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 116°F (47°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 13%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 16%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, September 5 - Friday, September 11


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 5*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, September 4 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Friday, September 4*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Friday, September 4 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Friday, September 4*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, September 4 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Friday, September 4*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 89°F (32°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Friday, September 4 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Friday, September 4*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, September 4 - Thursday, September 10


Spoiler



*Friday, September 4*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Saturday, September 5*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, September 5 - Friday, September 11


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 5*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, September 6*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 5, 2020)

Thanks. I just closed all windows and blinds in our house. We’d leave them open so the air can move around, but it’s still too smoky outside. No AC. This is going to be a long weekend.


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 5, 2020)

I really wouldn't want to be living in California right now, hope you guys do alright.


----------



## IC_ (Sep 5, 2020)

There's another insane thunderstorm here today


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 5, 2020)

gotta say we got a whole lot of nothing planned for weather this week.


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 7, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, September 6 - Saturday, September 12


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 6*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 34%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Monday, September 7 - Sunday, September 13


Spoiler



*Monday, September 7*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 91%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, September 6 - Saturday, September 12


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 6*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Sunday, September 6 - Saturday, September 12


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 6*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 46%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, September 7 - Sunday, September 13


Spoiler



*Monday, September 7*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Sunday, September 6 - Saturday, September 12


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 6*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 89%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Monday, September 7 - Sunday, September 13


Spoiler



*Monday, September 7*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, September 6 - Saturday, September 12


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 6*
High: 115°F (46°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Clear
Humidity: 19%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 116°F (46°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 16%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, September 7 - Sunday, September 13


Spoiler



*Monday, September 7*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, September 6 - Saturday, September 12


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 6*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Sunday, September 6 - Saturday, September 12


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 6*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, September 6 - Saturday, September 12


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 6*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Sunday, September 6 - Saturday, September 12


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 6*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, September 6 - Saturday, September 12


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 6*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 36%
*Monday, September 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 47%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 96%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, September 7 - Sunday, September 13


Spoiler



*Monday, September 7*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 8, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, September 7 - Sunday, September 13


Spoiler



*Monday, September 7*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 32%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, September 8 - Monday, September 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 90%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Mist
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, September 7 - Sunday, September 13


Spoiler



*Monday, September 7*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 54°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Monday, September 7 - Sunday, September 13


Spoiler



*Monday, September 7*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 42%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, September 8 - Monday, September 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Monday, September 7 - Sunday, September 13


Spoiler



*Monday, September 7*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain
Humidity: 93%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, September 8 - Monday, September 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, September 7 - Sunday, September 13


Spoiler



*Monday, September 7*
High: 115°F (46°C), Low: 90°F (32°C), Clear
Humidity: 12%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 101°F (39°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 19%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, September 8 - Monday, September 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, September 7 - Sunday, September 13


Spoiler



*Monday, September 7*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Monday, September 7 - Sunday, September 13


Spoiler



*Monday, September 7*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, September 7 - Sunday, September 13


Spoiler



*Monday, September 7*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 87°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, September 7 - Sunday, September 13


Spoiler



*Monday, September 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 87°F (30°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, September 7 - Sunday, September 13


Spoiler



*Monday, September 7*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, September 8 - Monday, September 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 9, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, September 8 - Monday, September 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 44%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, September 9 - Tuesday, September 15


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 96%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, September 8 - Monday, September 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 96%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Tuesday, September 8 - Monday, September 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, September 9 - Tuesday, September 15


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Tuesday, September 8 - Monday, September 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 91%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, September 9 - Tuesday, September 15


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, September 8 - Monday, September 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 22%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 101°F (39°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, September 9 - Tuesday, September 15


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, September 8 - Monday, September 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Tuesday, September 8 - Monday, September 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, September 8 - Monday, September 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 85°F (30°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 48%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, September 8 - Monday, September 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, September 8 - Monday, September 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 8*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 90%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, September 9 - Tuesday, September 15


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 9*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, September 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 11, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, September 10 - Wednesday, September 16


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 10*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, September 11 - Thursday, September 17


Spoiler



*Friday, September 11*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 95%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Mist
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, September 10 - Wednesday, September 16


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 10*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 97%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Fog
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Thursday, September 10 - Wednesday, September 16


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 10*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Mist
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, September 11 - Thursday, September 17


Spoiler



*Friday, September 11*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 39%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Thursday, September 10 - Wednesday, September 16


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 10*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, September 11 - Thursday, September 17


Spoiler



*Friday, September 11*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, September 10 - Wednesday, September 16


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 10*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 27%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 63°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 101°F (39°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, September 11 - Thursday, September 17


Spoiler



*Friday, September 11*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, September 10 - Wednesday, September 16


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 10*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Thursday, September 10 - Wednesday, September 16


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 10*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, September 10 - Wednesday, September 16


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 10*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Thursday, September 10 - Wednesday, September 16


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 10*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, September 10 - Wednesday, September 16


Spoiler



*Thursday, September 10*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, September 11*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 93%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, September 11 - Thursday, September 17


Spoiler



*Friday, September 11*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 11, 2020)

Oh. It’s so stuffy and smoky still. I heard that you can see this mess that the fires have made from space. Check this shit out.


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 11, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Oh. It’s so stuffy and smoky still. I heard that you can see this mess that the fires have made from space. Check this shit out.


woah, that's actually kinda crazy. Really hope you make it out of this okay. Or maybe move out of California if possible.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 11, 2020)

We haven’t had to evacuate or anything. It’s just amazing. 2.5 million acres! Even though this is a hard time, in the entire span of my life, this will be a small chunk of it. This fire is making more people wear masks, so maybe we need these fires.


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 12, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> We haven’t had to evacuate or anything. It’s just amazing. 2.5 million acres! Even though this is a hard time, in the entire span of my life, this will be a small chunk of it. This fire is making more people wear masks, so maybe we need these fires.


lol, I guess that's one interesting way to think of it. I wouldn't want to be breathing that air.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 12, 2020)

Air quality index is 165 right now, but at least it’s cooler weather coming up. We can leave the windows closed.


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 12, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, September 11 - Thursday, September 17


Spoiler



*Friday, September 11*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Saturday, September 12 - Friday, September 18


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 12*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, September 11 - Thursday, September 17


Spoiler



*Friday, September 11*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 95%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 93%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Friday, September 11 - Thursday, September 17


Spoiler



*Friday, September 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Mist
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Mist
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Fog
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, September 12 - Friday, September 18


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 12*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Friday, September 11 - Thursday, September 17


Spoiler



*Friday, September 11*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Saturday, September 12 - Friday, September 18


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 12*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, September 11 - Thursday, September 17


Spoiler



*Friday, September 11*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 23%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 105°F (41°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, September 12 - Friday, September 18


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, September 11 - Thursday, September 17


Spoiler



*Friday, September 11*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Friday, September 11 - Thursday, September 17


Spoiler



*Friday, September 11*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, September 11 - Thursday, September 17


Spoiler



*Friday, September 11*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 87°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 53%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Friday, September 11 - Thursday, September 17


Spoiler



*Friday, September 11*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 87°F (31°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, September 11 - Thursday, September 17


Spoiler



*Friday, September 11*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 89%
*Saturday, September 12*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, September 12 - Friday, September 18


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 12*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 13, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, September 12 - Friday, September 18


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 12*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, September 13 - Saturday, September 19


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 13*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, September 12 - Friday, September 18


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 12*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 92%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Saturday, September 12 - Friday, September 18


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 12*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Mist
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Mist
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, September 13 - Saturday, September 19


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 13*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Saturday, September 12 - Friday, September 18


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 12*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 93%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, September 13 - Saturday, September 19


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 13*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, September 12 - Friday, September 18


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 12*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 21%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, September 13 - Saturday, September 19


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 13*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, September 12 - Friday, September 18


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 12*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Saturday, September 12 - Friday, September 18


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 12*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, September 12 - Friday, September 18


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 12*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 89°F (32°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 53%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, September 12 - Friday, September 18


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 12*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, September 12 - Friday, September 18


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 12*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, September 13*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 37%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, September 13 - Saturday, September 19


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 13*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, September 14*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 62%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 15, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, September 14 - Sunday, September 20


Spoiler



*Monday, September 14*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, September 15 - Monday, September 21


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 85%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, September 14 - Sunday, September 20


Spoiler



*Monday, September 14*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 31°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 36°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Monday, September 14 - Sunday, September 20


Spoiler



*Monday, September 14*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Mist
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, September 15 - Monday, September 21


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Monday, September 14 - Sunday, September 20


Spoiler



*Monday, September 14*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, September 15 - Monday, September 21


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, September 14 - Sunday, September 20


Spoiler



*Monday, September 14*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 25%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 37%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 40%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, September 15 - Monday, September 21


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, September 14 - Sunday, September 20


Spoiler



*Monday, September 14*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 94%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Monday, September 14 - Sunday, September 20


Spoiler



*Monday, September 14*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, September 14 - Sunday, September 20


Spoiler



*Monday, September 14*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 89°F (32°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, September 14 - Sunday, September 20


Spoiler



*Monday, September 14*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, September 14 - Sunday, September 20


Spoiler



*Monday, September 14*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 44%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, September 15 - Monday, September 21


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 15*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, September 16*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, September 17*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, September 18*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 83%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks for the wind system last night. Today is the first day in month that the air quality index has been below 100. I can see clearly now, the smoke is gone.


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 19, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, September 18 - Thursday, September 24


Spoiler



*Friday, September 18*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Saturday, September 19 - Friday, September 25


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 19*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, September 18 - Thursday, September 24


Spoiler



*Friday, September 18*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Fog
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Friday, September 18 - Thursday, September 24


Spoiler



*Friday, September 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Mist
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, September 19 - Friday, September 25


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 19*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Friday, September 18 - Thursday, September 24


Spoiler



*Friday, September 18*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Saturday, September 19 - Friday, September 25


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 19*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, September 18 - Thursday, September 24


Spoiler



*Friday, September 18*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Clear
Humidity: 43%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 37%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, September 19 - Friday, September 25


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 19*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, September 18 - Thursday, September 24


Spoiler



*Friday, September 18*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Friday, September 18 - Thursday, September 24


Spoiler



*Friday, September 18*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, September 18 - Thursday, September 24


Spoiler



*Friday, September 18*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Clear
Humidity: 36%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Overcast
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Friday, September 18 - Thursday, September 24


Spoiler



*Friday, September 18*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 87°F (31°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Torrential rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, September 18 - Thursday, September 24


Spoiler



*Friday, September 18*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Saturday, September 19*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, September 19 - Friday, September 25


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 19*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, September 20*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 21, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, September 20 - Saturday, September 26


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 20*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Monday, September 21 - Sunday, September 27


Spoiler



*Monday, September 21*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, September 20 - Saturday, September 26


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 20*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Fog
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Fog
Humidity: 90%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Sunday, September 20 - Saturday, September 26


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 20*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Mist
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Mist
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, September 21 - Sunday, September 27


Spoiler



*Monday, September 21*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Sunday, September 20 - Saturday, September 26


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 20*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Monday, September 21 - Sunday, September 27


Spoiler



*Monday, September 21*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, September 20 - Saturday, September 26


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 20*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 33%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, September 21 - Sunday, September 27


Spoiler



*Monday, September 21*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, September 20 - Saturday, September 26


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 20*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Mist
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Sunday, September 20 - Saturday, September 26


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 20*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, September 20 - Saturday, September 26


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 20*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Light rain
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Sunday, September 20 - Saturday, September 26


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 20*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, September 20 - Saturday, September 26


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 20*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 49%
*Monday, September 21*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, September 21 - Sunday, September 27


Spoiler



*Monday, September 21*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 22, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, September 21 - Sunday, September 27


Spoiler



*Monday, September 21*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, September 22 - Monday, September 28


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 98%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, September 21 - Sunday, September 27


Spoiler



*Monday, September 21*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Mist
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Monday, September 21 - Sunday, September 27


Spoiler



*Monday, September 21*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Mist
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Mist
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, September 22 - Monday, September 28


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Monday, September 21 - Sunday, September 27


Spoiler



*Monday, September 21*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, September 22 - Monday, September 28


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, September 21 - Sunday, September 27


Spoiler



*Monday, September 21*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 28%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, September 22 - Monday, September 28


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 91%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, September 21 - Sunday, September 27


Spoiler



*Monday, September 21*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Monday, September 21 - Sunday, September 27


Spoiler



*Monday, September 21*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, September 21 - Sunday, September 27


Spoiler



*Monday, September 21*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, September 21 - Sunday, September 27


Spoiler



*Monday, September 21*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, September 21 - Sunday, September 27


Spoiler



*Monday, September 21*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 38%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, September 22 - Monday, September 28


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 22*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, September 23*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, September 24*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, September 25*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 24, 2020)

Finally been clear sky for the last few days and the fire is now out. Whew!


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 26, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, September 25 - Thursday, October 1


Spoiler



*Friday, September 25*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Saturday, September 26 - Friday, October 2


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 26*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 92%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, September 25 - Thursday, October 1


Spoiler



*Friday, September 25*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 97%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 94%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Friday, September 25 - Thursday, October 1


Spoiler



*Friday, September 25*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, September 26 - Friday, October 2


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 26*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Friday, September 25 - Thursday, October 1


Spoiler



*Friday, September 25*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Light rain
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Saturday, September 26 - Friday, October 2


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 26*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, September 25 - Thursday, October 1


Spoiler



*Friday, September 25*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 37%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 99°F (38°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, September 26 - Friday, October 2


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 26*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 91%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, September 25 - Thursday, October 1


Spoiler



*Friday, September 25*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 98%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Friday, September 25 - Thursday, October 1


Spoiler



*Friday, September 25*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, September 25 - Thursday, October 1


Spoiler



*Friday, September 25*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Friday, September 25 - Thursday, October 1


Spoiler



*Friday, September 25*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, September 25 - Thursday, October 1


Spoiler



*Friday, September 25*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Saturday, September 26*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 44%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, September 26 - Friday, October 2


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 26*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 26, 2020)

Please add sparks Nevada.


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 26, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Please add sparks Nevada.


Do you just keep moving?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> Do you just keep moving?




By the Way:

Congratulations for your Stay here (over 6 Months).

Also for your reliable Weather Predicts.

And for not beeing a Bot.


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 26, 2020)

Wow, I guess it has been over 6 months. It's been quite a ride 

I got to meet all sorts of new people here, it's definitely not what I had expected.


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 27, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, September 26 - Friday, October 2


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 26*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, September 27 - Saturday, October 3


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 27*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 94%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 45°F (8°C), Low: 45°F (8°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, September 26 - Friday, October 2


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 26*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 97%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Fog
Humidity: 89%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Saturday, September 26 - Friday, October 2


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 26*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, September 27 - Saturday, October 3


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 27*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Saturday, September 26 - Friday, October 2


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 26*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, September 27 - Saturday, October 3


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 27*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, September 26 - Friday, October 2


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 26*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, September 27 - Saturday, October 3


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 27*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 97%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, September 26 - Friday, October 2


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 26*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Saturday, September 26 - Friday, October 2


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 26*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, September 26 - Friday, October 2


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 26*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, September 26 - Friday, October 2


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 26*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, September 26 - Friday, October 2


Spoiler



*Saturday, September 26*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, September 27*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 49%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, September 27 - Saturday, October 3


Spoiler



*Sunday, September 27*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, September 28*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 92%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 30, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, September 29 - Monday, October 5


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, September 30 - Tuesday, October 6


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 92%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 95%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 95%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Mist
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Tuesday, September 29 - Monday, October 5


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 21%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, September 29 - Monday, October 5


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 31°F (0°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Tuesday, September 29 - Monday, October 5


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Fog
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, September 30 - Tuesday, October 6


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Tuesday, September 29 - Monday, October 5


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, September 30 - Tuesday, October 6


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, September 29 - Monday, October 5


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 19%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 103°F (39°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, September 30 - Tuesday, October 6


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, September 29 - Monday, October 5


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Moderate rain at times
Humidity: 92%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Tuesday, September 29 - Monday, October 5


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, September 29 - Monday, October 5


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, September 29 - Monday, October 5


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 87°F (30°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, September 29 - Monday, October 5


Spoiler



*Tuesday, September 29*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 52%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, September 30 - Tuesday, October 6


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 83%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Oct 1, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, September 30 - Tuesday, October 6


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Clear
Humidity: 37%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Thursday, October 1 - Wednesday, October 7


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 1*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 86%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 96%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Mist
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Wednesday, September 30 - Tuesday, October 6


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 22%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 21%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, September 30 - Tuesday, October 6


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 98%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Fog
Humidity: 90%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Wednesday, September 30 - Tuesday, October 6


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 51%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, October 1 - Wednesday, October 7


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 1*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Wednesday, September 30 - Tuesday, October 6


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Moderate rain at times
Humidity: 89%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Mist
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Thursday, October 1 - Wednesday, October 7


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 1*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, September 30 - Tuesday, October 6


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 23%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 103°F (40°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, October 1 - Wednesday, October 7


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 1*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Mist
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, September 30 - Tuesday, October 6


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Wednesday, September 30 - Tuesday, October 6


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, September 30 - Tuesday, October 6


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Wednesday, September 30 - Tuesday, October 6


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, September 30 - Tuesday, October 6


Spoiler



*Wednesday, September 30*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, October 1*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 49%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, October 1 - Wednesday, October 7


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 1*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, October 2*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, October 3*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Oct 4, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, October 3 - Friday, October 9


Spoiler



*Saturday, October 3*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Clear
Humidity: 31%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 40%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, October 4 - Saturday, October 10


Spoiler



*Sunday, October 4*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Saturday, October 3 - Friday, October 9


Spoiler



*Saturday, October 3*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 16%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 19%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, October 3 - Friday, October 9


Spoiler



*Saturday, October 3*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 94%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 94%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Saturday, October 3 - Friday, October 9


Spoiler



*Saturday, October 3*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 38%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Mist
Humidity: 41%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Fog
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, October 4 - Saturday, October 10


Spoiler



*Sunday, October 4*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Saturday, October 3 - Friday, October 9


Spoiler



*Saturday, October 3*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, October 4 - Saturday, October 10


Spoiler



*Sunday, October 4*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, October 3 - Friday, October 9


Spoiler



*Saturday, October 3*
High: 101°F (39°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 23%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 101°F (38°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Overcast
Humidity: 22%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 24%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, October 4 - Saturday, October 10


Spoiler



*Sunday, October 4*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, October 3 - Friday, October 9


Spoiler



*Saturday, October 3*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 81°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Saturday, October 3 - Friday, October 9


Spoiler



*Saturday, October 3*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, October 3 - Friday, October 9


Spoiler



*Saturday, October 3*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 50%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Clear
Humidity: 46%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, October 3 - Friday, October 9


Spoiler



*Saturday, October 3*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, October 3 - Friday, October 9


Spoiler



*Saturday, October 3*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, October 4*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 40%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, October 4 - Saturday, October 10


Spoiler



*Sunday, October 4*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, October 5*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Oct 6, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, October 5 - Sunday, October 11


Spoiler



*Monday, October 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, October 6 - Monday, October 12


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 87%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Monday, October 5 - Sunday, October 11


Spoiler



*Monday, October 5*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 18%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 15%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 24%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 35%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 46%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, October 5 - Sunday, October 11


Spoiler



*Monday, October 5*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 93%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Mist
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Monday, October 5 - Sunday, October 11


Spoiler



*Monday, October 5*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Fog
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Fog
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, October 6 - Monday, October 12


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Monday, October 5 - Sunday, October 11


Spoiler



*Monday, October 5*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, October 6 - Monday, October 12


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, October 5 - Sunday, October 11


Spoiler



*Monday, October 5*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 24%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 35%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 51%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, October 6 - Monday, October 12


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, October 5 - Sunday, October 11


Spoiler



*Monday, October 5*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Monday, October 5 - Sunday, October 11


Spoiler



*Monday, October 5*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, October 5 - Sunday, October 11


Spoiler



*Monday, October 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 47%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, October 5 - Sunday, October 11


Spoiler



*Monday, October 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, October 5 - Sunday, October 11


Spoiler



*Monday, October 5*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%
*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 39%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 47%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, October 6 - Monday, October 12


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Moderate or heavy rain with thunder
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 91%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Oct 7, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, October 6 - Monday, October 12


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, October 7 - Tuesday, October 13


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 93%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Tuesday, October 6 - Monday, October 12


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 14%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 15%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 49%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, October 6 - Monday, October 12


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 95%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 91%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 29°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Tuesday, October 6 - Monday, October 12


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Mist
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Mist
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Mist
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, October 7 - Tuesday, October 13


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Tuesday, October 6 - Monday, October 12


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 31°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, October 7 - Tuesday, October 13


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, October 6 - Monday, October 12


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Overcast
Humidity: 20%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 35%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 51%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, October 7 - Tuesday, October 13


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, October 6 - Monday, October 12


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Tuesday, October 6 - Monday, October 12


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, October 6 - Monday, October 12


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, October 6 - Monday, October 12


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 86°F (30°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, October 6 - Monday, October 12


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 6*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 40%
*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 38%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 46%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, October 7 - Tuesday, October 13


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 7*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, October 8*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Oct 9, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, October 8 - Wednesday, October 14


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 8*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, October 9 - Thursday, October 15


Spoiler



*Friday, October 9*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Thursday, October 8 - Wednesday, October 14


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 22%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, October 8 - Wednesday, October 14


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 8*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Thursday, October 8 - Wednesday, October 14


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 8*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Mist
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, October 9 - Thursday, October 15


Spoiler



*Friday, October 9*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Thursday, October 8 - Wednesday, October 14


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 8*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, October 9 - Thursday, October 15


Spoiler



*Friday, October 9*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, October 8 - Wednesday, October 14


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 8*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 34%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, October 9 - Thursday, October 15


Spoiler



*Friday, October 9*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, October 8 - Wednesday, October 14


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 8*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 92%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Thursday, October 8 - Wednesday, October 14


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 8*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, October 8 - Wednesday, October 14


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 8*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Light rain
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Thursday, October 8 - Wednesday, October 14


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 8*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, October 8 - Wednesday, October 14


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 8*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 45%
*Friday, October 9*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 46%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 37%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 38%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, October 9 - Thursday, October 15


Spoiler



*Friday, October 9*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, October 10*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, October 11*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, October 12*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 93%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 87%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Oct 13, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, October 12 - Sunday, October 18


Spoiler



*Monday, October 12*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Clear
Humidity: 38%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Friday, October 16*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Saturday, October 17*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Sunday, October 18*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, October 13 - Monday, October 19


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, October 16*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, October 17*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, October 18*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, October 19*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Monday, October 12 - Sunday, October 18


Spoiler



*Monday, October 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 22%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Friday, October 16*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Saturday, October 17*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Sunday, October 18*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, October 12 - Sunday, October 18


Spoiler



*Monday, October 12*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, October 16*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, October 17*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, October 18*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Monday, October 12 - Sunday, October 18


Spoiler



*Monday, October 12*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 46%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 26%
*Friday, October 16*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Saturday, October 17*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Sunday, October 18*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, October 13 - Monday, October 19


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, October 16*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, October 17*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, October 18*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, October 19*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Monday, October 12 - Sunday, October 18


Spoiler



*Monday, October 12*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 31°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, October 16*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, October 17*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, October 18*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, October 13 - Monday, October 19


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, October 16*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, October 17*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, October 18*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, October 19*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, October 12 - Sunday, October 18


Spoiler



*Monday, October 12*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Clear
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Friday, October 16*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Saturday, October 17*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Sunday, October 18*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, October 13 - Monday, October 19


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, October 16*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, October 17*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, October 18*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, October 19*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, October 12 - Sunday, October 18


Spoiler



*Monday, October 12*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 91%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, October 16*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, October 17*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, October 18*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Monday, October 12 - Sunday, October 18


Spoiler



*Monday, October 12*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, October 16*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, October 17*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, October 18*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, October 12 - Sunday, October 18


Spoiler



*Monday, October 12*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, October 16*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, October 17*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 53%
*Sunday, October 18*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, October 12 - Sunday, October 18


Spoiler



*Monday, October 12*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, October 16*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, October 17*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, October 18*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, October 12 - Sunday, October 18


Spoiler



*Monday, October 12*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 37%
*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 42%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 44%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Friday, October 16*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, October 17*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, October 18*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, October 13 - Monday, October 19


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 13*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, October 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, October 15*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, October 16*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, October 17*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, October 18*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, October 19*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 20, 2020)

Sorry there will be a delay for the weather forecast today.


----------



## DailyWeather (Oct 21, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, October 20 - Monday, October 26


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 20*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, October 21*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Thursday, October 22*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, October 23*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, October 24*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, October 25*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, October 26*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, October 21 - Tuesday, October 27


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 21*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 93%
*Thursday, October 22*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Friday, October 23*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, October 24*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, October 25*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, October 26*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, October 27*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Tuesday, October 20 - Monday, October 26


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 20*
High: 81°F (28°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 27%
*Wednesday, October 21*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Thursday, October 22*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Friday, October 23*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Saturday, October 24*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Sunday, October 25*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Monday, October 26*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 18%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, October 20 - Monday, October 26


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 20*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 87%
*Wednesday, October 21*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 94%
*Thursday, October 22*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Mist
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, October 23*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 96%
*Saturday, October 24*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, October 25*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, October 26*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Light snow
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Tuesday, October 20 - Monday, October 26


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 20*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, October 21*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, October 22*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, October 23*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, October 24*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, October 25*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, October 26*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, October 21 - Tuesday, October 27


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 21*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, October 22*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, October 23*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, October 24*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, October 25*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, October 26*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, October 27*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Tuesday, October 20 - Monday, October 26


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 20*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, October 21*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, October 22*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, October 23*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, October 24*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, October 25*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, October 26*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Light rain
Humidity: 97%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, October 21 - Tuesday, October 27


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 21*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, October 22*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, October 23*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, October 24*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Sunday, October 25*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, October 26*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, October 27*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, October 20 - Monday, October 26


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 20*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 32%
*Wednesday, October 21*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Thursday, October 22*
High: 90°F (33°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Friday, October 23*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Saturday, October 24*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Sunday, October 25*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, October 26*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, October 21 - Tuesday, October 27


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 21*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, October 22*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, October 23*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, October 24*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, October 25*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, October 26*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, October 27*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, October 20 - Monday, October 26


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 20*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, October 21*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Mist
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, October 22*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, October 23*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, October 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, October 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, October 26*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Tuesday, October 20 - Monday, October 26


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 20*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, October 21*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, October 22*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, October 23*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, October 24*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, October 25*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, October 26*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, October 20 - Monday, October 26


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 20*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, October 21*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, October 22*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, October 23*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, October 24*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, October 25*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, October 26*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, October 20 - Monday, October 26


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 20*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Torrential rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, October 21*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Torrential rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, October 22*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, October 23*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, October 24*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, October 25*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, October 26*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, October 20 - Monday, October 26


Spoiler



*Tuesday, October 20*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Heavy snow
Humidity: 100%
*Wednesday, October 21*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Freezing fog
Humidity: 97%
*Thursday, October 22*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Mist
Humidity: 98%
*Friday, October 23*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 24°F (-5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 97%
*Saturday, October 24*
High: 28°F (-2°C), Low: 15°F (-10°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%
*Sunday, October 25*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Light snow
Humidity: 96%
*Monday, October 26*
High: 27°F (-3°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Mist
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, October 21 - Tuesday, October 27


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 21*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, October 22*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, October 23*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, October 24*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, October 25*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, October 26*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, October 27*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 24, 2020)

No new Weather ?
Is Weather kaputt ?
Hello ?
Weather ? @DailyWeather 
Please......
 

Good Day and nice Time.


----------



## DailyWeather (Oct 29, 2020)

Sorry for having been absent, been having some difficulties.

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, October 28 - Tuesday, November 3


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 28*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 36%
*Thursday, October 29*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Friday, October 30*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Saturday, October 31*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Sunday, November 1*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Monday, November 2*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Tuesday, November 3*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Thursday, October 29 - Wednesday, November 4


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 29*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 93%
*Friday, October 30*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, October 31*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, November 1*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 89%
*Monday, November 2*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Tuesday, November 3*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, November 4*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Wednesday, October 28 - Tuesday, November 3


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 28*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 26%
*Thursday, October 29*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%
*Friday, October 30*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 21%
*Saturday, October 31*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Sunday, November 1*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Monday, November 2*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Tuesday, November 3*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 19%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, October 28 - Tuesday, November 3


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 28*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Light snow
Humidity: 94%
*Thursday, October 29*
High: 33°F (0°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, October 30*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 19°F (-7°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, October 31*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, November 1*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 28°F (-3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, November 2*
High: 23°F (-5°C), Low: 17°F (-9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, November 3*
High: 26°F (-4°C), Low: 14°F (-10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Wednesday, October 28 - Tuesday, November 3


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 28*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 44%
*Thursday, October 29*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Friday, October 30*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Saturday, October 31*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Sunday, November 1*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Monday, November 2*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Tuesday, November 3*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, October 29 - Wednesday, November 4


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 29*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, October 30*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, October 31*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, November 1*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, November 2*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, November 3*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%
*Wednesday, November 4*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Wednesday, October 28 - Tuesday, November 3


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 28*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, October 29*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, October 30*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, October 31*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, November 1*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 19°F (-7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, November 2*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 14°F (-10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, November 3*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Thursday, October 29 - Wednesday, November 4


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 29*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, October 30*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, October 31*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, November 1*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, November 2*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, November 3*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, November 4*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, October 28 - Tuesday, November 3


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 28*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 27%
*Thursday, October 29*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Friday, October 30*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Saturday, October 31*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Sunday, November 1*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%
*Monday, November 2*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Tuesday, November 3*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, October 29 - Wednesday, November 4


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 29*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, October 30*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, October 31*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%
*Sunday, November 1*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, November 2*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, November 3*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Wednesday, November 4*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, October 28 - Tuesday, November 3


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 28*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 92%
*Thursday, October 29*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, October 30*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, October 31*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, November 1*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, November 2*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Tuesday, November 3*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Wednesday, October 28 - Tuesday, November 3


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 28*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, October 29*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, October 30*
High: 90°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, October 31*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, November 1*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, November 2*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, November 3*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, October 28 - Tuesday, November 3


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 28*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Thursday, October 29*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%
*Friday, October 30*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, October 31*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, November 1*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, November 2*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 35%
*Tuesday, November 3*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Wednesday, October 28 - Tuesday, November 3


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 28*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, October 29*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, October 30*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, October 31*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, November 1*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, November 2*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, November 3*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 72°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, October 28 - Tuesday, November 3


Spoiler



*Wednesday, October 28*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Mist
Humidity: 97%
*Thursday, October 29*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, October 30*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, October 31*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, November 1*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 20°F (-6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, November 2*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, November 3*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, October 29 - Wednesday, November 4


Spoiler



*Thursday, October 29*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, October 30*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, October 31*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, November 1*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, November 2*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, November 3*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, November 4*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 88%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2020)

Weather is back,very nice.
Good Day,Mr.Weather.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 4, 2020)

But it seems,he is very,very Busy......no longer Daily Weather....


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Nov 4, 2020)

Wait, why does this exist, exactly?


----------



## DailyWeather (Nov 13, 2020)

Wow, call me IntermittentWeather, I've missed way too many days. School kinda made me forget a little, sorry.

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, November 12 - Wednesday, November 18


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 12*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, November 13*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, November 13 - Thursday, November 19


Spoiler



*Friday, November 13*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 91%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Thursday, November 12 - Wednesday, November 18


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 12*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 40%
*Friday, November 13*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, November 12 - Wednesday, November 18


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 12*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%
*Friday, November 13*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Light snow
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 26°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 45°F (8°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Light sleet
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 24°F (-5°C), Low: 15°F (-10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 18°F (-8°C), Low: 10°F (-12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Thursday, November 12 - Wednesday, November 18


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 12*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, November 13*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Mist
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, November 13 - Thursday, November 19


Spoiler



*Friday, November 13*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Thursday, November 12 - Wednesday, November 18


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 12*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, November 13*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 6°F (-15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 9°F (-13°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 35°F (1°C), Low: -2°F (-19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, November 13 - Thursday, November 19


Spoiler



*Friday, November 13*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 87%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, November 12 - Wednesday, November 18


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 12*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 39%
*Friday, November 13*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, November 13 - Thursday, November 19


Spoiler



*Friday, November 13*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, November 12 - Wednesday, November 18


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 12*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Friday, November 13*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Thursday, November 12 - Wednesday, November 18


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, November 13*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 89%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, November 12 - Wednesday, November 18


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 12*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, November 13*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 30%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 35%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 35%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Thursday, November 12 - Wednesday, November 18


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 12*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, November 13*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, November 12 - Wednesday, November 18


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 12*
High: 29°F (-2°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Clear
Humidity: 86%
*Friday, November 13*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 19°F (-7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 15°F (-10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 14°F (-10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, November 13 - Thursday, November 19


Spoiler



*Friday, November 13*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 13, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> Wow, call me IntermittentWeather, I've missed way too many days. School kinda made me forget a little, sorry.
> 
> *Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
> Thursday, November 12 - Wednesday, November 18
> ...



Thank you,we missed YOU,my cloudy Friend.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 13, 2020)

For today, we forecast a rain of spiders all over the world


----------



## DailyWeather (Nov 14, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, November 13 - Thursday, November 19


Spoiler



*Friday, November 13*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Saturday, November 14 - Friday, November 20


Spoiler



*Saturday, November 14*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 92%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 94%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 89%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, November 20*
High: 29°F (-2°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Friday, November 13 - Thursday, November 19


Spoiler



*Friday, November 13*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Moderate rain at times
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, November 13 - Thursday, November 19


Spoiler



*Friday, November 13*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Blowing snow
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Light snow showers
Humidity: 89%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 25°F (-4°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 21°F (-6°C), Low: 13°F (-11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Light snow
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Friday, November 13 - Thursday, November 19


Spoiler



*Friday, November 13*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Mist
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, November 14 - Friday, November 20


Spoiler



*Saturday, November 14*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, November 20*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Friday, November 13 - Thursday, November 19


Spoiler



*Friday, November 13*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 24°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Saturday, November 14 - Friday, November 20


Spoiler



*Saturday, November 14*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, November 20*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, November 13 - Thursday, November 19


Spoiler



*Friday, November 13*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 36%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, November 14 - Friday, November 20


Spoiler



*Saturday, November 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, November 20*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, November 13 - Thursday, November 19


Spoiler



*Friday, November 13*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Friday, November 13 - Thursday, November 19


Spoiler



*Friday, November 13*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 85%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, November 13 - Thursday, November 19


Spoiler



*Friday, November 13*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 72°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 29%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 35%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Friday, November 13 - Thursday, November 19


Spoiler



*Friday, November 13*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, November 13 - Thursday, November 19


Spoiler



*Friday, November 13*
High: 29°F (-2°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, November 14*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Clear
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, November 14 - Friday, November 20


Spoiler



*Saturday, November 14*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, November 15*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, November 16*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, November 17*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, November 18*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, November 19*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, November 20*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 14, 2020)

Hello my Friend.

Please can you make really bad Weather for the next 3 Weeks (Lockdown in Eisentadt/Steinbrunn/Austria) ?

Thank you.


----------



## DailyWeather (Nov 25, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 33%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 30%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 91%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 91%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 51%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Clear
Humidity: 43%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 24°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 33%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 21°F (-6°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Fog
Humidity: 99%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 24°F (-4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Mist
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 31°F (0°C), Moderate or heavy sleet
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 37%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 35%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 46%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Moderate or heavy sleet
Humidity: 94%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Light rain
Humidity: 94%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 50%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 33%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 48%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 85°F (29°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 34%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Mist
Humidity: 94%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 49%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 18°F (-8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 24°F (-4°C), Low: 15°F (-10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Mist
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 83%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Nov 25, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 34%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 35%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 89%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 92%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 91%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Mist
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 37%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Clear
Humidity: 41%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 21°F (-6°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 33°F (0°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 97%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Mist
Humidity: 92%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 35°F (1°C), Low: 26°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 86%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Mist
Humidity: 90%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 91%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 54°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Mist
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 94%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 50%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 31%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Mist
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 31°F (0°C), Low: 31°F (0°C), Mist
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Light rain
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 39%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 81°F (28°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, November 24 - Monday, November 30


Spoiler



*Tuesday, November 24*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 92%
*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Mist
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving!

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 33%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 33%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Thursday, November 26 - Wednesday, December 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 26*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 90%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 95%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 91%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Clear
Humidity: 40%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 36%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 33°F (0°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 94%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Fog
Humidity: 96%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 31°F (0°C), Mist
Humidity: 96%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 33°F (0°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Light snow
Humidity: 91%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Light rain
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 34%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Thursday, November 26 - Wednesday, December 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 26*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 27°F (-3°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 99%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Fog
Humidity: 89%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Mist
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Blowing snow
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 33°F (0°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Blowing snow
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Thursday, November 26 - Wednesday, December 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 26*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Mist
Humidity: 94%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Mist
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Thursday, November 26 - Wednesday, December 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 26*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 86%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 47%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 89%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 87%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 41%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 45%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 81°F (28°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Wednesday, November 25 - Tuesday, December 1


Spoiler



*Wednesday, November 25*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, November 26*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 27°F (-3°C), Low: 13°F (-11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 15°F (-9°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Thursday, November 26 - Wednesday, December 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 26*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 26, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> _Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_



Thank you,my Friend.

Same to you and a happy and nice Turkey if you have some.


----------



## DailyWeather (Nov 27, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, November 26 - Wednesday, December 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 26*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 37%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 32%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 42%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, November 27 - Thursday, December 3


Spoiler



*Friday, November 27*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Mist
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Thursday, November 26 - Wednesday, December 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 26*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 42%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Clear
Humidity: 37%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 24°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 31%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 24°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, November 26 - Wednesday, December 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 26*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Mist
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Light snow
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Light snow
Humidity: 89%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 24°F (-4°C), Moderate snow
Humidity: 94%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Moderate snow
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Thursday, November 26 - Wednesday, December 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 26*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 39%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 34%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, November 27 - Thursday, December 3


Spoiler



*Friday, November 27*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 28°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 26°F (-3°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Thursday, November 26 - Wednesday, December 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 26*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Blowing snow
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Blowing snow
Humidity: 95%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Moderate snow
Humidity: 99%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, November 27 - Thursday, December 3


Spoiler



*Friday, November 27*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Light rain
Humidity: 96%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 89%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 92%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Mist
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, November 26 - Wednesday, December 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 26*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, November 27 - Thursday, December 3


Spoiler



*Friday, November 27*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Light snow
Humidity: 89%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 91%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, November 26 - Wednesday, December 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 26*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Mist
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 47%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Thursday, November 26 - Wednesday, December 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 26*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, November 26 - Wednesday, December 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 26*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 72°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Torrential rain shower
Humidity: 91%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 43%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Thursday, November 26 - Wednesday, December 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 26*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, November 26 - Wednesday, December 2


Spoiler



*Thursday, November 26*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, November 27*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 51%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 27°F (-3°C), Low: 14°F (-10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 33°F (0°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Clear
Humidity: 38%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, November 27 - Thursday, December 3


Spoiler



*Friday, November 27*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, November 28*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Nov 29, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, November 28 - Friday, December 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, November 28*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 44%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 38%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 39%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 40%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 39%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, November 29 - Saturday, December 5


Spoiler



*Sunday, November 29*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Light sleet
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Saturday, November 28 - Friday, December 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, November 28*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 24°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 42%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 36%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Clear
Humidity: 43%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, November 28 - Friday, December 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, November 28*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Light snow
Humidity: 94%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Moderate snow
Humidity: 93%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 24°F (-4°C), Moderate snow
Humidity: 94%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 27°F (-3°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Saturday, November 28 - Friday, December 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, November 28*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 47%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 39%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 39%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 43%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 41%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 41%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, November 29 - Saturday, December 5


Spoiler



*Sunday, November 29*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 36°F (3°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Saturday, November 28 - Friday, December 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, November 28*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 29°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, November 29 - Saturday, December 5


Spoiler



*Sunday, November 29*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Mist
Humidity: 90%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, November 28 - Friday, December 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, November 28*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 40%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, November 29 - Saturday, December 5


Spoiler



*Sunday, November 29*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, November 28 - Friday, December 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, November 28*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Saturday, November 28 - Friday, December 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, November 28*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, November 28 - Friday, December 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, November 28*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Light rain
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 42%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 49%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 34%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, November 28 - Friday, December 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, November 28*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 80%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, November 28 - Friday, December 4


Spoiler



*Saturday, November 28*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%
*Sunday, November 29*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 57%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 15°F (-9°C), Clear
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 18°F (-8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, November 29 - Saturday, December 5


Spoiler



*Sunday, November 29*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, November 30*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 85%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Dec 1, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, November 30 - Sunday, December 6


Spoiler



*Monday, November 30*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 47%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 42%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 45%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 41%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 38%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, December 1 - Monday, December 7


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Moderate or heavy snow showers
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Monday, November 30 - Sunday, December 6


Spoiler



*Monday, November 30*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 44%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 40%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 54°F (13°C), Low: 26°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 35%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, November 30 - Sunday, December 6


Spoiler



*Monday, November 30*
High: 27°F (-3°C), Low: 24°F (-4°C), Moderate snow
Humidity: 93%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 28°F (-2°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Blowing snow
Humidity: 92%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 27°F (-3°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Light snow
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 31°F (-1°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Light snow
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 29°F (-2°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 92%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 25°F (-4°C), Low: 12°F (-11°C), Mist
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 23°F (-5°C), Low: 14°F (-10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Monday, November 30 - Sunday, December 6


Spoiler



*Monday, November 30*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 44%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 42%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 39%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, December 1 - Monday, December 7


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Monday, November 30 - Sunday, December 6


Spoiler



*Monday, November 30*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, December 1 - Monday, December 7


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, November 30 - Sunday, December 6


Spoiler



*Monday, November 30*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 49%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 47%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, December 1 - Monday, December 7


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, November 30 - Sunday, December 6


Spoiler



*Monday, November 30*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 46%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Monday, November 30 - Sunday, December 6


Spoiler



*Monday, November 30*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, November 30 - Sunday, December 6


Spoiler



*Monday, November 30*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 32%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 71°F (21°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 41%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, November 30 - Sunday, December 6


Spoiler



*Monday, November 30*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, November 30 - Sunday, December 6


Spoiler



*Monday, November 30*
High: 25°F (-4°C), Low: 24°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 26°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, December 1 - Monday, December 7


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 1*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, December 2*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, December 3*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Dec 4, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, December 3 - Wednesday, December 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, December 3*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 47%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 45%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 50%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 72°F (23°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 34%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 30%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, December 4 - Thursday, December 10


Spoiler



*Friday, December 4*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 90%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 92%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 89%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Thursday, December 3 - Wednesday, December 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, December 3*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 42%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 45%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 24°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, December 3 - Wednesday, December 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, December 3*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Light snow
Humidity: 94%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 31°F (-1°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Light snow
Humidity: 96%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 18°F (-8°C), Low: 10°F (-12°C), Mist
Humidity: 94%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 21°F (-6°C), Low: 9°F (-13°C), Freezing fog
Humidity: 94%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 21°F (-6°C), Low: 11°F (-12°C), Mist
Humidity: 90%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 23°F (-5°C), Low: 11°F (-12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 15°F (-10°C), Light snow
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Thursday, December 3 - Wednesday, December 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, December 3*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 50%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 44%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 50%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 32%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, December 4 - Thursday, December 10


Spoiler



*Friday, December 4*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 97%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Thursday, December 3 - Wednesday, December 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, December 3*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 24°F (-5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 24°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, December 4 - Thursday, December 10


Spoiler



*Friday, December 4*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 94%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Mist
Humidity: 90%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 89%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, December 3 - Wednesday, December 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, December 3*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 38%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 49%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, December 4 - Thursday, December 10


Spoiler



*Friday, December 4*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, December 3 - Wednesday, December 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, December 3*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 53%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 53%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Thursday, December 3 - Wednesday, December 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, December 3*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, December 3 - Wednesday, December 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, December 3*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 54°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 53%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 53%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 47%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 47%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Thursday, December 3 - Wednesday, December 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, December 3*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, December 3 - Wednesday, December 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, December 3*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, December 4*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, December 4 - Thursday, December 10


Spoiler



*Friday, December 4*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, December 5*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, December 6*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 87%
*Monday, December 7*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 95%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Dec 8, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, December 7 - Sunday, December 13


Spoiler



*Monday, December 7*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 38%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 33%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 44%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, December 11*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, December 12*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, December 13*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, December 8 - Monday, December 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 91%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%
*Friday, December 11*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%
*Saturday, December 12*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Mist
Humidity: 94%
*Sunday, December 13*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Light rain
Humidity: 94%
*Monday, December 14*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Monday, December 7 - Sunday, December 13


Spoiler



*Monday, December 7*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Clear
Humidity: 45%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 24°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 34%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Friday, December 11*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 26°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 45%
*Saturday, December 12*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, December 13*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, December 7 - Sunday, December 13


Spoiler



*Monday, December 7*
High: 19°F (-8°C), Low: 14°F (-10°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 10°F (-13°C), Mist
Humidity: 89%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Light snow
Humidity: 94%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 31°F (-1°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Friday, December 11*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Mist
Humidity: 97%
*Saturday, December 12*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 17°F (-8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 95%
*Sunday, December 13*
High: 19°F (-8°C), Low: 13°F (-11°C), Heavy snow
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Monday, December 7 - Sunday, December 13


Spoiler



*Monday, December 7*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 40%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 34%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, December 11*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, December 12*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, December 13*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, December 8 - Monday, December 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 95%
*Friday, December 11*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Mist
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, December 12*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, December 13*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, December 14*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Monday, December 7 - Sunday, December 13


Spoiler



*Monday, December 7*
High: 31°F (-1°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, December 11*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 94%
*Saturday, December 12*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 94%
*Sunday, December 13*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, December 8 - Monday, December 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Friday, December 11*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 94%
*Saturday, December 12*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Mist
Humidity: 92%
*Sunday, December 13*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Light rain
Humidity: 90%
*Monday, December 14*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, December 7 - Sunday, December 13


Spoiler



*Monday, December 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 46%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 31%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Friday, December 11*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Saturday, December 12*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, December 13*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, December 8 - Monday, December 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Friday, December 11*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 31°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, December 12*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Sunday, December 13*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Mist
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, December 14*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, December 7 - Sunday, December 13


Spoiler



*Monday, December 7*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, December 11*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, December 12*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Mist
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, December 13*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Monday, December 7 - Sunday, December 13


Spoiler



*Monday, December 7*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, December 11*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, December 12*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, December 13*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, December 7 - Sunday, December 13


Spoiler



*Monday, December 7*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 47%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 43%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, December 11*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, December 12*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, December 13*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 43%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, December 7 - Sunday, December 13


Spoiler



*Monday, December 7*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Friday, December 11*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, December 12*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, December 13*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, December 7 - Sunday, December 13


Spoiler



*Monday, December 7*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, December 11*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, December 12*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, December 13*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 26°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, December 8 - Monday, December 14


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 8*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, December 9*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, December 10*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 89%
*Friday, December 11*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, December 12*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 94%
*Sunday, December 13*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Mist
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, December 14*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 83%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Dec 29, 2020)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, December 28 - Sunday, January 3


Spoiler



*Monday, December 28*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, December 29*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, December 30*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%
*Thursday, December 31*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, January 1*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, January 2*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, January 3*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, December 29 - Monday, January 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 29*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 87%
*Wednesday, December 30*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, December 31*
High: 33°F (0°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, January 1*
High: 33°F (0°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Saturday, January 2*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 24°F (-5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, January 3*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 24°F (-5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, January 4*
High: 28°F (-2°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Monday, December 28 - Sunday, January 3


Spoiler



*Monday, December 28*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, December 29*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Clear
Humidity: 51%
*Wednesday, December 30*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 44%
*Thursday, December 31*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, January 1*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 19°F (-7°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, January 2*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, January 3*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, December 28 - Sunday, January 3


Spoiler



*Monday, December 28*
High: 8°F (-14°C), Low: 1°F (-17°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%
*Tuesday, December 29*
High: 16°F (-9°C), Low: -4°F (-20°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, December 30*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 15°F (-10°C), Moderate snow
Humidity: 95%
*Thursday, December 31*
High: 23°F (-5°C), Low: 9°F (-13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, January 1*
High: 23°F (-5°C), Low: 9°F (-13°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%
*Saturday, January 2*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 19°F (-7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%
*Sunday, January 3*
High: 16°F (-9°C), Low: 5°F (-15°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Monday, December 28 - Sunday, January 3


Spoiler



*Monday, December 28*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, December 29*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, December 30*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 53%
*Thursday, December 31*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, January 1*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, January 2*
High: 56°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Sunday, January 3*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, December 29 - Monday, January 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 29*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, December 30*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, December 31*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, January 1*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, January 2*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Sunday, January 3*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Light rain
Humidity: 96%
*Monday, January 4*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Monday, December 28 - Sunday, January 3


Spoiler



*Monday, December 28*
High: 27°F (-3°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, December 29*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 18°F (-8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, December 30*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Thursday, December 31*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, January 1*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Saturday, January 2*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, January 3*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, December 29 - Monday, January 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 29*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Wednesday, December 30*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, December 31*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, January 1*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, January 2*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Mist
Humidity: 91%
*Sunday, January 3*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 92%
*Monday, January 4*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, December 28 - Sunday, January 3


Spoiler



*Monday, December 28*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, December 29*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, December 30*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, December 31*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, January 1*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, January 2*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, January 3*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, December 29 - Monday, January 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 29*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, December 30*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, December 31*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 31°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, January 1*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, January 2*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, January 3*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, January 4*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, December 28 - Sunday, January 3


Spoiler



*Monday, December 28*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, December 29*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, December 30*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, December 31*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Fog
Humidity: 95%
*Friday, January 1*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, January 2*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, January 3*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Monday, December 28 - Sunday, January 3


Spoiler



*Monday, December 28*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, December 29*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, December 30*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 74°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, December 31*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, January 1*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, January 2*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, January 3*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, December 28 - Sunday, January 3


Spoiler



*Monday, December 28*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, December 29*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, December 30*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, December 31*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, January 1*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Saturday, January 2*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 52%
*Sunday, January 3*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 39%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, December 28 - Sunday, January 3


Spoiler



*Monday, December 28*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, December 29*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, December 30*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, December 31*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, January 1*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, January 2*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, January 3*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, December 28 - Sunday, January 3


Spoiler



*Monday, December 28*
High: 17°F (-8°C), Low: 13°F (-11°C), Light snow
Humidity: 95%
*Tuesday, December 29*
High: 23°F (-5°C), Low: 6°F (-14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%
*Wednesday, December 30*
High: 20°F (-7°C), Low: 4°F (-16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 94%
*Thursday, December 31*
High: 20°F (-6°C), Low: -3°F (-19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, January 1*
High: 23°F (-5°C), Low: 5°F (-15°C), Clear
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, January 2*
High: 22°F (-6°C), Low: 9°F (-13°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%
*Sunday, January 3*
High: 31°F (-1°C), Low: 14°F (-10°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, December 29 - Monday, January 4


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 29*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Light sleet
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, December 30*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, December 31*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, January 1*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, January 2*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, January 3*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, January 4*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 29, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> *Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
> Monday, December 28 - Sunday, January 3
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you very much for being our Weather Host again.


----------



## DailyWeather (Dec 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you very much for being our Weather Host again.View attachment 239745



Sorry for my absentness recently. It's been harder to keep a consistent schedule lately for me.


----------



## Flame (Jan 22, 2021)

without this weather updates. my life is so cold.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 22, 2021)

Flame said:


> without this weather updates. my life is so cold.



Live weather report from Dalmuir Scotland. I just went outside for a smoke and it's so cold that


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2021)

Could you also add Los Angeles?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2021)

@DailyWeather is unfortunately ill..
He has some Sort of Virus,I presume....


----------



## DailyWeather (Feb 7, 2021)

No, I haven't gotten ill or anything, for better or for worse 

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, February 7 - Saturday, February 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 7*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Light snow
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Light snow
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Patchy light snow
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 31°F (0°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Light snow
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 29°F (-2°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Light snow
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 41%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 47%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 12°F (-11°C), Low: 7°F (-14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 11°F (-12°C), Low: 1°F (-17°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 11°F (-12°C), Low: -8°F (-22°C), Mist
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 15°F (-10°C), Low: -1°F (-19°C), Light snow
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 10°F (-12°C), Low: -9°F (-23°C), Mist
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 7°F (-14°C), Low: -9°F (-23°C), Freezing fog
Humidity: 94%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 6°F (-15°C), Low: -10°F (-23°C), Freezing fog
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Mist
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, February 7 - Saturday, February 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 7*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 31°F (-1°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 27°F (-3°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Light snow
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 21°F (-6°C), Low: 13°F (-11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 19°F (-7°C), Low: 12°F (-11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 12°F (-11°C), Low: 12°F (-11°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 16°F (-9°C), Low: 14°F (-10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 95%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 16°F (-9°C), Low: 5°F (-15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 12°F (-11°C), Low: 5°F (-15°C), Mist
Humidity: 89%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 13°F (-11°C), Low: 6°F (-14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 21°F (-6°C), Low: -3°F (-20°C), Mist
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 19°F (-7°C), Low: -5°F (-20°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 20°F (-6°C), Low: 6°F (-14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, February 7 - Saturday, February 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 7*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 33°F (0°C), Low: 28°F (-3°C), Patchy light snow
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Light snow showers
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 31°F (-1°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 27°F (-3°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, February 7 - Saturday, February 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 7*
High: 26°F (-3°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Light snow
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 20°F (-7°C), Low: 15°F (-9°C), Light snow
Humidity: 92%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 16°F (-9°C), Low: 10°F (-12°C), Light snow
Humidity: 93%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 19°F (-8°C), Low: 10°F (-12°C), Light snow
Humidity: 93%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 13°F (-11°C), Low: 8°F (-13°C), Light snow
Humidity: 93%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 14°F (-10°C), Low: -3°F (-19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 93%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 12°F (-11°C), Low: 12°F (-11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for Los Angeles, California*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 27%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 95%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 59%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: -6°F (-21°C), Low: -10°F (-23°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: -4°F (-20°C), Low: -21°F (-29°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, February 8*
High: -4°F (-20°C), Low: -21°F (-29°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: -2°F (-19°C), Low: -12°F (-24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 89%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: -3°F (-19°C), Low: -10°F (-23°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: -5°F (-20°C), Low: -21°F (-29°C), Mist
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, February 12*
High: -11°F (-24°C), Low: -24°F (-31°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, February 7 - Saturday, February 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 7*
High: 29°F (-2°C), Low: 22°F (-5°C), Blowing snow
Humidity: 94%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 23°F (-5°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Light snow
Humidity: 91%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 26°F (-4°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 27°F (-3°C), Low: 20°F (-6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 24°F (-5°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Clear
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 21°F (-6°C), Low: 15°F (-9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 18°F (-8°C), Low: 18°F (-8°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2021)

DailyWeather said:


> No, I haven't gotten ill or anything, for better or for worse
> 
> *Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
> Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12
> ...




Our Friend Weather is back !!!!!


----------



## DailyWeather (Feb 7, 2021)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, February 7 - Saturday, February 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 7*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Light snow
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 31°F (-1°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 89%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 20°F (-6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 26°F (-4°C), Low: 26°F (-4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 40%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 46%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 12°F (-11°C), Low: 9°F (-13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 12°F (-11°C), Low: 3°F (-16°C), Light snow
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 12°F (-11°C), Low: -7°F (-22°C), Mist
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 14°F (-10°C), Low: -1°F (-18°C), Light snow
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 11°F (-12°C), Low: -8°F (-23°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 14°F (-10°C), Low: 0°F (-18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 13°F (-11°C), Low: 5°F (-15°C), Moderate snow
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, February 7 - Saturday, February 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 7*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 29°F (-2°C), Low: 26°F (-4°C), Light snow
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 24°F (-4°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 22°F (-5°C), Low: 17°F (-9°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 18°F (-8°C), Low: 18°F (-8°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 16°F (-9°C), Low: 14°F (-10°C), Light snow
Humidity: 94%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 12°F (-11°C), Low: 5°F (-15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 13°F (-11°C), Low: 7°F (-14°C), Mist
Humidity: 91%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 15°F (-9°C), Low: 8°F (-13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 20°F (-7°C), Low: 7°F (-14°C), Light snow
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 24°F (-5°C), Low: 9°F (-13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 22°F (-5°C), Low: 1°F (-17°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, February 7 - Saturday, February 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 7*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 33°F (0°C), Low: 28°F (-3°C), Patchy light snow
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Light snow showers
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 31°F (-1°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 27°F (-3°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Moderate rain at times
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, February 7 - Saturday, February 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 7*
High: 25°F (-4°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Light snow
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 20°F (-7°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Light snow
Humidity: 94%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 17°F (-9°C), Low: 10°F (-13°C), Light snow
Humidity: 93%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 17°F (-8°C), Low: 5°F (-15°C), Mist
Humidity: 94%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 14°F (-10°C), Low: 9°F (-13°C), Light snow
Humidity: 93%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 17°F (-9°C), Low: 2°F (-17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 93%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 15°F (-9°C), Low: 15°F (-9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Los Angeles, California*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 28%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Fog
Humidity: 95%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Mist
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 91%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, February 6 - Friday, February 12


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 6*
High: -6°F (-21°C), Low: -16°F (-26°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 91%
*Sunday, February 7*
High: -3°F (-19°C), Low: -20°F (-29°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, February 8*
High: -4°F (-20°C), Low: -12°F (-24°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 1°F (-17°C), Low: -12°F (-24°C), Mist
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: -1°F (-18°C), Low: -12°F (-25°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: -7°F (-22°C), Low: -23°F (-30°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Friday, February 12*
High: -8°F (-22°C), Low: -26°F (-32°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, February 7 - Saturday, February 13


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 7*
High: 29°F (-2°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Blowing snow
Humidity: 94%
*Monday, February 8*
High: 23°F (-5°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Light snow
Humidity: 89%
*Tuesday, February 9*
High: 28°F (-2°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, February 10*
High: 29°F (-2°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Clear
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, February 11*
High: 28°F (-2°C), Low: 19°F (-7°C), Clear
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, February 12*
High: 23°F (-5°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 16°F (-9°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Feb 13, 2021)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Friday, February 12 - Thursday, February 18


Spoiler



*Friday, February 12*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, February 14*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Saturday, February 13 - Friday, February 19


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 13*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 24°F (-5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, February 14*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Mist
Humidity: 95%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Mist
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Friday, February 12 - Thursday, February 18


Spoiler



*Friday, February 12*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Patchy sleet possible
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, February 14*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 28°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 37%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, February 12 - Thursday, February 18


Spoiler



*Friday, February 12*
High: -5°F (-21°C), Low: -10°F (-24°C), Freezing fog
Humidity: 97%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 3°F (-16°C), Low: -17°F (-28°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%
*Sunday, February 14*
High: 15°F (-10°C), Low: -5°F (-21°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 14°F (-10°C), Low: -12°F (-25°C), Light snow
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 8°F (-14°C), Low: -14°F (-25°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 16°F (-9°C), Low: -9°F (-23°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 20°F (-7°C), Low: 4°F (-16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Friday, February 12 - Thursday, February 18


Spoiler



*Friday, February 12*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, February 14*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Saturday, February 13 - Friday, February 19


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 13*
High: 28°F (-2°C), Low: 18°F (-8°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, February 14*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 22°F (-5°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Clear
Humidity: 55%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 45°F (8°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Friday, February 12 - Thursday, February 18


Spoiler



*Friday, February 12*
High: 18°F (-8°C), Low: 17°F (-8°C), Mist
Humidity: 95%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 20°F (-7°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Light snow
Humidity: 94%
*Sunday, February 14*
High: 20°F (-7°C), Low: 14°F (-10°C), Mist
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 14°F (-10°C), Low: 8°F (-13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 22°F (-6°C), Low: 4°F (-16°C), Light snow
Humidity: 91%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 24°F (-5°C), Low: -2°F (-19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 28°F (-2°C), Low: 6°F (-14°C), Mist
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Saturday, February 13 - Friday, February 19


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 13*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, February 14*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Friday, February 12 - Thursday, February 18


Spoiler



*Friday, February 12*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, February 14*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Saturday, February 13 - Friday, February 19


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 13*
High: 28°F (-2°C), Low: 13°F (-11°C), Light snow
Humidity: 94%
*Sunday, February 14*
High: 24°F (-4°C), Low: 17°F (-8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 94%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 25°F (-4°C), Low: 12°F (-11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 31°F (-1°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Light rain
Humidity: 96%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 14°F (-10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 93%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 11°F (-12°C), Low: 11°F (-12°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Los Angeles, California*
Friday, February 12 - Thursday, February 18


Spoiler



*Friday, February 12*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 40%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Sunday, February 14*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 14%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Friday, February 12 - Thursday, February 18


Spoiler



*Friday, February 12*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Light rain
Humidity: 96%
*Sunday, February 14*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Mist
Humidity: 96%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Fog
Humidity: 92%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Light rain
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Friday, February 12 - Thursday, February 18


Spoiler



*Friday, February 12*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, February 14*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Friday, February 12 - Thursday, February 18


Spoiler



*Friday, February 12*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 60%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, February 14*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 17°F (-8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 31°F (-1°C), Low: 12°F (-11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Friday, February 12 - Thursday, February 18


Spoiler



*Friday, February 12*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, February 14*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Friday, February 12 - Thursday, February 18


Spoiler



*Friday, February 12*
High: -7°F (-22°C), Low: -10°F (-23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, February 13*
High: -6°F (-21°C), Low: -13°F (-25°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, February 14*
High: -13°F (-25°C), Low: -22°F (-30°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%
*Monday, February 15*
High: -7°F (-22°C), Low: -23°F (-31°C), Mist
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 2°F (-17°C), Low: -16°F (-27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 11°F (-12°C), Low: -3°F (-19°C), Mist
Humidity: 95%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 11°F (-12°C), Low: 0°F (-18°C), Freezing fog
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Saturday, February 13 - Friday, February 19


Spoiler



*Saturday, February 13*
High: 26°F (-3°C), Low: 18°F (-8°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, February 14*
High: 35°F (1°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 91%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 86%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm just mad Michigan is on here, but not O H I O


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 13, 2021)

DailyWeather said:


> *Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
> Friday, February 12 - Thursday, February 18
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you,my Friend.

Maybe a little cold now but that is ok.


----------



## DailyWeather (Feb 15, 2021)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, February 14 - Saturday, February 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 14*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Monday, February 15 - Sunday, February 21


Spoiler



*Monday, February 15*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Mist
Humidity: 97%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 89%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 92%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Sunday, February 14 - Saturday, February 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 14*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 75%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 26°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, February 14 - Saturday, February 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 14*
High: 11°F (-12°C), Low: 8°F (-14°C), Mist
Humidity: 96%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 10°F (-13°C), Low: -3°F (-19°C), Light snow
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 7°F (-14°C), Low: -3°F (-19°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 13°F (-11°C), Low: -10°F (-23°C), Freezing fog
Humidity: 93%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 20°F (-7°C), Low: -2°F (-19°C), Freezing fog
Humidity: 88%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 17°F (-8°C), Low: 10°F (-12°C), Light snow
Humidity: 94%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 17°F (-8°C), Low: 1°F (-17°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Sunday, February 14 - Saturday, February 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, February 15 - Sunday, February 21


Spoiler



*Monday, February 15*
High: 31°F (-1°C), Low: 19°F (-8°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Mist
Humidity: 87%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Sunday, February 14 - Saturday, February 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 14*
High: 15°F (-9°C), Low: 11°F (-11°C), Light snow
Humidity: 94%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 12°F (-11°C), Low: 7°F (-14°C), Light snow
Humidity: 90%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 14°F (-10°C), Low: 5°F (-15°C), Light snow
Humidity: 89%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 19°F (-7°C), Low: 0°F (-18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 22°F (-6°C), Low: 7°F (-14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 27°F (-3°C), Low: 18°F (-8°C), Light snow
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 25°F (-4°C), Low: 14°F (-10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Monday, February 15 - Sunday, February 21


Spoiler



*Monday, February 15*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 89%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, February 14 - Saturday, February 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 14*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, February 15 - Sunday, February 21


Spoiler



*Monday, February 15*
High: 26°F (-3°C), Low: 12°F (-11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Light snow
Humidity: 94%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 96%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Mist
Humidity: 97%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Los Angeles, California*
Sunday, February 14 - Saturday, February 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 14*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 36%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, February 14 - Saturday, February 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 14*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 96%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Sunday, February 14 - Saturday, February 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 14*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 80°F (26°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, February 14 - Saturday, February 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 14*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 31°F (0°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 11°F (-12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Heavy freezing drizzle
Humidity: 95%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Sunday, February 14 - Saturday, February 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 14*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, February 15*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, February 14 - Saturday, February 20


Spoiler



*Sunday, February 14*
High: -12°F (-24°C), Low: -19°F (-28°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 95%
*Monday, February 15*
High: -3°F (-19°C), Low: -22°F (-30°C), Freezing fog
Humidity: 90%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 5°F (-15°C), Low: -10°F (-23°C), Mist
Humidity: 91%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 17°F (-8°C), Low: 1°F (-17°C), Light snow
Humidity: 95%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 15°F (-10°C), Low: 6°F (-15°C), Freezing fog
Humidity: 93%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 6°F (-15°C), Low: -4°F (-20°C), Freezing fog
Humidity: 94%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 9°F (-13°C), Low: -7°F (-22°C), Freezing fog
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, February 15 - Sunday, February 21


Spoiler



*Monday, February 15*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Feb 17, 2021)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Tuesday, February 16 - Monday, February 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, February 22*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Wednesday, February 17 - Tuesday, February 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 90%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 89%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain
Humidity: 87%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, February 22*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Tuesday, February 23*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Tuesday, February 16 - Monday, February 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 24°F (-4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, February 22*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, February 16 - Monday, February 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 2°F (-17°C), Low: -3°F (-19°C), Freezing fog
Humidity: 94%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 16°F (-9°C), Low: -8°F (-22°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 19°F (-7°C), Low: -1°F (-18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 20°F (-7°C), Low: 11°F (-12°C), Light snow
Humidity: 94%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 19°F (-7°C), Low: 9°F (-13°C), Light snow
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 25°F (-4°C), Low: 4°F (-16°C), Overcast
Humidity: 93%
*Monday, February 22*
High: 29°F (-2°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Moderate snow
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Tuesday, February 16 - Monday, February 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, February 22*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Wednesday, February 17 - Tuesday, February 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Mist
Humidity: 89%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Fog
Humidity: 91%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 35°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, February 22*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, February 23*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Tuesday, February 16 - Monday, February 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 10°F (-12°C), Low: 4°F (-16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 92%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 17°F (-8°C), Low: 0°F (-18°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 18°F (-8°C), Low: 1°F (-17°C), Light snow
Humidity: 93%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 22°F (-6°C), Low: 14°F (-10°C), Light snow
Humidity: 91%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 23°F (-5°C), Low: 9°F (-13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 7°F (-14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 96%
*Monday, February 22*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 96%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Wednesday, February 17 - Tuesday, February 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light rain
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 89%
*Monday, February 22*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, February 23*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Tuesday, February 16 - Monday, February 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, February 22*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Wednesday, February 17 - Tuesday, February 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Light rain
Humidity: 96%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 93%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, February 22*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, February 23*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Los Angeles, California*
Tuesday, February 16 - Monday, February 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 30%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 44%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Monday, February 22*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 14%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Tuesday, February 16 - Monday, February 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 90%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Monday, February 22*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Tuesday, February 16 - Monday, February 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Monday, February 22*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Tuesday, February 16 - Monday, February 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 94%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, February 22*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Tuesday, February 16 - Monday, February 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, February 22*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Tuesday, February 16 - Monday, February 22


Spoiler



*Tuesday, February 16*
High: 4°F (-16°C), Low: 0°F (-18°C), Freezing fog
Humidity: 96%
*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 8°F (-13°C), Low: -2°F (-19°C), Light snow
Humidity: 95%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 8°F (-13°C), Low: -1°F (-18°C), Freezing fog
Humidity: 93%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 12°F (-11°C), Low: 5°F (-15°C), Freezing fog
Humidity: 92%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 23°F (-5°C), Low: 1°F (-17°C), Overcast
Humidity: 95%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 22°F (-5°C), Mist
Humidity: 95%
*Monday, February 22*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Wednesday, February 17 - Tuesday, February 23


Spoiler



*Wednesday, February 17*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, February 18*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Friday, February 19*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, February 20*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, February 21*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, February 22*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, February 23*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 74%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (May 2, 2021)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, May 1 - Friday, May 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 1*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, May 2*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Monday, May 3*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, May 4*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, May 5*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, May 6*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, May 7*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, May 2 - Saturday, May 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 2*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, May 3*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Tuesday, May 4*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, May 5*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, May 6*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, May 7*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, May 8*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Saturday, May 1 - Friday, May 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 1*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Sunday, May 2*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Monday, May 3*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Tuesday, May 4*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Wednesday, May 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%
*Thursday, May 6*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Friday, May 7*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, May 1 - Friday, May 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 1*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Light snow
Humidity: 94%
*Sunday, May 2*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Monday, May 3*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Tuesday, May 4*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Light rain
Humidity: 98%
*Wednesday, May 5*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, May 6*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, May 7*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Saturday, May 1 - Friday, May 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 1*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 2*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Monday, May 3*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, May 4*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, May 5*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, May 6*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 7*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, May 2 - Saturday, May 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 2*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, May 3*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, May 4*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, May 5*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, May 6*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, May 7*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, May 8*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Saturday, May 1 - Friday, May 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 1*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, May 2*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, May 3*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Tuesday, May 4*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, May 5*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, May 6*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, May 7*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, May 2 - Saturday, May 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 2*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, May 3*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, May 4*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, May 5*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, May 6*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, May 7*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, May 8*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, May 1 - Friday, May 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 1*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Clear
Humidity: 30%
*Sunday, May 2*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Monday, May 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Tuesday, May 4*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Wednesday, May 5*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%
*Thursday, May 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 29%
*Friday, May 7*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, May 2 - Saturday, May 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 2*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 95%
*Monday, May 3*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, May 4*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, May 5*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, May 6*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 7*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, May 8*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%



*Weather Forecast for Los Angeles, California*
Saturday, May 1 - Friday, May 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 1*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, May 2*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, May 3*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, May 4*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Wednesday, May 5*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Thursday, May 6*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Friday, May 7*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, May 1 - Friday, May 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 1*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 40%
*Sunday, May 2*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Monday, May 3*
High: 72°F (23°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, May 4*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, May 5*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, May 6*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, May 7*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Saturday, May 1 - Friday, May 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 1*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, May 2*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, May 3*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, May 4*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, May 5*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Thursday, May 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, May 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, May 1 - Friday, May 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 1*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 71°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 93%
*Sunday, May 2*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, May 3*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, May 4*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 92%
*Wednesday, May 5*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, May 6*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Friday, May 7*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, May 1 - Friday, May 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 1*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, May 2*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, May 3*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, May 4*
High: 87°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, May 5*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, May 6*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, May 7*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, May 1 - Friday, May 7


Spoiler



*Saturday, May 1*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 51%
*Sunday, May 2*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, May 3*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, May 4*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, May 5*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Thursday, May 6*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, May 7*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, May 2 - Saturday, May 8


Spoiler



*Sunday, May 2*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, May 3*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, May 4*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Wednesday, May 5*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, May 6*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, May 7*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, May 8*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 2, 2021)

DailyWeather said:


> *Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
> Saturday, May 1 - Friday, May 7
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you,my Friend.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (May 2, 2021)

I hate to be this person to say this stupid joke over and over again, but what is the weather like in the van?


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 2, 2021)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> I hate to be this person to say this stupid joke over and over again, but what is the weather like in the van?


smelly. With a 100% chance of "rain"..........


----------



## Flame (May 3, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> smelly. With a 100% chance of "rain"..........


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 3, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> With a 100% chance of "rain"..........


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 3, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> smelly. With a 100% chance of "rain"..........


Piss?


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (May 5, 2021)

UNPINNED NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 4, 2021)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Thursday, June 3 - Wednesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 3*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, June 4*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Saturday, June 5*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Friday, June 4 - Thursday, June 10


Spoiler



*Friday, June 4*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, June 5*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 86%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 92%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Thursday, June 3 - Wednesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 3*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Friday, June 4*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Saturday, June 5*
High: 94°F (35°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, June 3 - Wednesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 3*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, June 4*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, June 5*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 62°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Thursday, June 3 - Wednesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 3*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, June 4*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, June 5*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Friday, June 4 - Thursday, June 10


Spoiler



*Friday, June 4*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, June 5*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Patchy light rain
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Thursday, June 3 - Wednesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 3*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, June 4*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, June 5*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Mist
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Friday, June 4 - Thursday, June 10


Spoiler



*Friday, June 4*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Saturday, June 5*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Thursday, June 3 - Wednesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 3*
High: 107°F (42°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Sunny
Humidity: 18%
*Friday, June 4*
High: 105°F (40°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Saturday, June 5*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 24%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Friday, June 4 - Thursday, June 10


Spoiler



*Friday, June 4*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Saturday, June 5*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Los Angeles, California*
Thursday, June 3 - Wednesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 3*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Friday, June 4*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Saturday, June 5*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Thursday, June 3 - Wednesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 3*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 97%
*Friday, June 4*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Saturday, June 5*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Thursday, June 3 - Wednesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 3*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, June 4*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Saturday, June 5*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 87%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Thursday, June 3 - Wednesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 3*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Heavy rain at times
Humidity: 94%
*Friday, June 4*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, June 5*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 79%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Thursday, June 3 - Wednesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 3*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, June 4*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, June 5*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Thursday, June 3 - Wednesday, June 9


Spoiler



*Thursday, June 3*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Friday, June 4*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, June 5*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 67°F (20°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Friday, June 4 - Thursday, June 10


Spoiler



*Friday, June 4*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, June 5*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 53°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 4, 2021)

HE'SSSSSSSS BACCKKKKKKKK


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 4, 2021)

tell me the wather for autsralia


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 4, 2021)

I could show the weather for anyplace if you want...






Yes, bow down before me, your new weather god! Mwahahahahaa! 
I'll just add this here and...


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 4, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> I could show the weather for anyplace if you want...
> View attachment 265518
> View attachment 265519
> Yes, bow down before me, your new weather god! Mwahahahahaa!
> ...


i am currently angry at you for using discord light theme


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 4, 2021)

Not my fault that any fraction of light burns your flesh. Using light theme without flinching shows that I am more strong than you.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 4, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Not my fault that any fraction of light burns your flesh. Using light theme without flinching shows that I am more strong than you.


oh and can you give me a copy of the script


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 4, 2021)

You'd have to ask @DailyWeather. I cannot share such secrets without permission.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2021)

Can you do weather for Cincinnati Ohio?


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 4, 2021)

No, I can't. (school chrombooks can't do shit)
DailyWeather can.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 4, 2021)

DailyWeather said:


> *Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
> Thursday, June 3 - Wednesday, June 9
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you.


......a little hot....so  ->


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 6, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Can you do weather for Cincinnati Ohio?


Sure.

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, June 5 - Friday, June 11


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 5*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, June 11*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, June 6 - Saturday, June 12


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 6*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 95%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Fog
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, June 11*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, June 12*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Saturday, June 5 - Friday, June 11


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 5*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 18%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 22%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Friday, June 11*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 27%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, June 5 - Friday, June 11


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 5*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 97%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Fog
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 53%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, June 11*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Saturday, June 5 - Friday, June 11


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 5*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, June 11*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, June 6 - Saturday, June 12


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 6*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, June 11*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, June 12*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Saturday, June 5 - Friday, June 11


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 5*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, June 11*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Cincinnati, Ohio*
Saturday, June 5 - Friday, June 11


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 5*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 78°F (25°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Mist
Humidity: 85%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 89%
*Friday, June 11*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, June 6 - Saturday, June 12


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 6*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain
Humidity: 90%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Overcast
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, June 11*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, June 12*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, June 5 - Friday, June 11


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 5*
High: 104°F (40°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Sunny
Humidity: 15%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 102°F (39°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 33%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Friday, June 11*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 31%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, June 6 - Saturday, June 12


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 6*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 63%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, June 11*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, June 12*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 93%



*Weather Forecast for Los Angeles, California*
Saturday, June 5 - Friday, June 11


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 5*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Friday, June 11*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 28%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, June 5 - Friday, June 11


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 5*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, June 11*
High: 96°F (35°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Saturday, June 5 - Friday, June 11


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 5*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 82%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 88%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, June 11*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, June 5 - Friday, June 11


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 5*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 92°F (34°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, June 11*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, June 5 - Friday, June 11


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 5*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 83°F (29°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, June 11*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, June 5 - Friday, June 11


Spoiler



*Saturday, June 5*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Sunday, June 6*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, June 11*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, June 6 - Saturday, June 12


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 6*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Monday, June 7*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 8*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, June 9*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, June 10*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, June 11*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, June 12*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 93%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 6, 2021)

THE EOF IS GOOD AGAINNN


----------



## Vila_ (Jun 8, 2021)

Can you do the weather in Barceloa please?

also, you should upload the script on github


----------



## DailyWeather (Jun 14, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> Can you do the weather in Barceloa please?
> 
> also, you should upload the script on github


If only it was good enough to put on something like GitHub 

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, June 13 - Saturday, June 19


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 13*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, June 14*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 58°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, June 15*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Wednesday, June 16*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Thursday, June 17*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Friday, June 18*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Saturday, June 19*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Monday, June 14 - Sunday, June 20


Spoiler



*Monday, June 14*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, June 15*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, June 16*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, June 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, June 18*
High: 67°F (19°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Saturday, June 19*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 92%
*Sunday, June 20*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Mist
Humidity: 97%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Sunday, June 13 - Saturday, June 19


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 13*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 42%
*Monday, June 14*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 47%
*Tuesday, June 15*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 37%
*Wednesday, June 16*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 13%
*Thursday, June 17*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 12%
*Friday, June 18*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 12%
*Saturday, June 19*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 13%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, June 13 - Saturday, June 19


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 13*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, June 14*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Mist
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, June 15*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 38%
*Wednesday, June 16*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 55%
*Thursday, June 17*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Friday, June 18*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, June 19*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 56°F (14°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Sunday, June 13 - Saturday, June 19


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 13*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, June 14*
High: 74°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 15*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, June 16*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Thursday, June 17*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Friday, June 18*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Saturday, June 19*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, June 14 - Sunday, June 20


Spoiler



*Monday, June 14*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Tuesday, June 15*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 60%
*Wednesday, June 16*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, June 17*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Friday, June 18*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, June 19*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, June 20*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Sunday, June 13 - Saturday, June 19


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 13*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, June 14*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, June 15*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, June 16*
High: 76°F (25°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Thursday, June 17*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, June 18*
High: 86°F (30°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Moderate rain at times
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, June 19*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Monday, June 14 - Sunday, June 20


Spoiler



*Monday, June 14*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, June 15*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Wednesday, June 16*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, June 17*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Friday, June 18*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Light rain
Humidity: 93%
*Saturday, June 19*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 98%
*Sunday, June 20*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 97%



*Weather Forecast for Cincinnati, Ohio*
Sunday, June 13 - Saturday, June 19


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 13*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, June 14*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 62°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 15*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, June 16*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Thursday, June 17*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Friday, June 18*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, June 19*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%



*Weather Forecast for Barcelona, Spain*
Monday, June 14 - Sunday, June 20


Spoiler



*Monday, June 14*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Tuesday, June 15*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 49%
*Wednesday, June 16*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, June 17*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Clear
Humidity: 75%
*Friday, June 18*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, June 19*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Sunday, June 20*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, June 13 - Saturday, June 19


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 13*
High: 99°F (37°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 30%
*Monday, June 14*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 50%
*Tuesday, June 15*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Wednesday, June 16*
High: 106°F (41°C), Low: 64°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%
*Thursday, June 17*
High: 113°F (45°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 13%
*Friday, June 18*
High: 116°F (47°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 15%
*Saturday, June 19*
High: 116°F (46°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 11%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, June 14 - Sunday, June 20


Spoiler



*Monday, June 14*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, June 15*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, June 16*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Thursday, June 17*
High: 85°F (30°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, June 18*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, June 19*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, June 20*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Clear
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Los Angeles, California*
Sunday, June 13 - Saturday, June 19


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 13*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 39%
*Monday, June 14*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 35%
*Tuesday, June 15*
High: 89°F (31°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 26%
*Wednesday, June 16*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Thursday, June 17*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 32%
*Friday, June 18*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 25%
*Saturday, June 19*
High: 98°F (37°C), Low: 63°F (17°C), Sunny
Humidity: 26%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, June 13 - Saturday, June 19


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 13*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 75%
*Monday, June 14*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, June 15*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Wednesday, June 16*
High: 87°F (31°C), Low: 68°F (20°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 56%
*Thursday, June 17*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, June 18*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Saturday, June 19*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Sunday, June 13 - Saturday, June 19


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 13*
High: 85°F (29°C), Low: 82°F (28°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, June 14*
High: 93°F (34°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 70%
*Tuesday, June 15*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, June 16*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 71%
*Thursday, June 17*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, June 18*
High: 92°F (33°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, June 19*
High: 94°F (34°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, June 13 - Saturday, June 19


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 13*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 90°F (32°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, June 14*
High: 100°F (38°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, June 15*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Thundery outbreaks possible
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, June 16*
High: 96°F (36°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, June 17*
High: 97°F (36°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%
*Friday, June 18*
High: 95°F (35°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%
*Saturday, June 19*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Sunday, June 13 - Saturday, June 19


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 13*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 88°F (31°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, June 14*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Tuesday, June 15*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 68%
*Wednesday, June 16*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 81°F (27°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 67%
*Thursday, June 17*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 80°F (27°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, June 18*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 84°F (29°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, June 19*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 83°F (28°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, June 13 - Saturday, June 19


Spoiler



*Sunday, June 13*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, June 14*
High: 84°F (29°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Tuesday, June 15*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, June 16*
High: 83°F (28°C), Low: 61°F (16°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Thursday, June 17*
High: 83°F (29°C), Low: 69°F (20°C), Patchy light rain with thunder
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, June 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, June 19*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 58%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, June 14 - Sunday, June 20


Spoiler



*Monday, June 14*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 55°F (13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, June 15*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 59°F (15°C), Sunny
Humidity: 65%
*Wednesday, June 16*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, June 17*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Sunny
Humidity: 70%
*Friday, June 18*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 92%
*Saturday, June 19*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, June 20*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Clear
Humidity: 94%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## DailyWeather (Dec 13, 2021)

*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Sunday, December 12 - Saturday, December 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, December 12*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Light rain
Humidity: 91%
*Monday, December 13*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 93%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Monday, December 13 - Sunday, December 19


Spoiler



*Monday, December 13*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 94%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Mist
Humidity: 95%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 86%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Sunday, December 12 - Saturday, December 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, December 12*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, December 13*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Moderate or heavy sleet
Humidity: 93%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 9°F (-13°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 13°F (-11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Patchy moderate snow
Humidity: 97%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 14°F (-10°C), Mist
Humidity: 91%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 12°F (-11°C), Sunny
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, December 12 - Saturday, December 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, December 12*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Monday, December 13*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 29°F (-2°C), Low: 19°F (-8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 24°F (-4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 25°F (-4°C), Low: 17°F (-8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Sunday, December 12 - Saturday, December 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, December 12*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 86%
*Monday, December 13*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 92%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light rain
Humidity: 86%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Monday, December 13 - Sunday, December 19


Spoiler



*Monday, December 13*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 29°F (-2°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Sunday, December 12 - Saturday, December 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, December 12*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Monday, December 13*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Sunny
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Patchy light rain
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 53%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 26°F (-4°C), Moderate snow
Humidity: 81%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Monday, December 13 - Sunday, December 19


Spoiler



*Monday, December 13*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 89%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 86%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 82%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%



*Weather Forecast for Cincinnati, Ohio*
Sunday, December 12 - Saturday, December 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, December 12*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, December 13*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 71%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 89%



*Weather Forecast for Barcelona, Spain*
Monday, December 13 - Sunday, December 19


Spoiler



*Monday, December 13*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Sunday, December 12 - Saturday, December 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, December 12*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 41%
*Monday, December 13*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Light rain
Humidity: 77%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 73%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Monday, December 13 - Sunday, December 19


Spoiler



*Monday, December 13*
High: 35°F (1°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Fog
Humidity: 94%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Fog
Humidity: 99%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Fog
Humidity: 94%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 86%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Light snow showers
Humidity: 90%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 28°F (-2°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 91%



*Weather Forecast for Los Angeles, California*
Sunday, December 12 - Saturday, December 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, December 12*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 51%
*Monday, December 13*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 72%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 42%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 50%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 52%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 23%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Sunday, December 12 - Saturday, December 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, December 12*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 39%
*Monday, December 13*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 42%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 44%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 58%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 82%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Sunday, December 12 - Saturday, December 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, December 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Clear
Humidity: 81%
*Monday, December 13*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 71%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Sunday, December 12 - Saturday, December 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, December 12*
High: 62°F (16°C), Low: 58°F (15°C), Clear
Humidity: 46%
*Monday, December 13*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Overcast
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 80%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 69°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 67°F (19°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 82%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Sunday, December 12 - Saturday, December 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, December 12*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, December 13*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 78°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 80°F (26°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 76%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Sunday, December 12 - Saturday, December 18


Spoiler



*Sunday, December 12*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Monday, December 13*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 24°F (-4°C), Mist
Humidity: 92%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 94%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 26°F (-4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Moderate snow
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 26°F (-3°C), Low: 14°F (-10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Monday, December 13 - Sunday, December 19


Spoiler



*Monday, December 13*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Mist
Humidity: 92%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Mist
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 91%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 13, 2021)

LESGOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 13, 2021)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 13, 2021)

Here comes the rain!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 13, 2021)

DailyWeather said:


> *Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
> Sunday, December 12 - Saturday, December 18
> 
> 
> ...




Our Weatherman is back !!!

Welcome back,my Friend.


----------



## Vila_ (Dec 13, 2021)

weather


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 13, 2021)

DailyWeather said:


> *Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
> Sunday, December 12 - Saturday, December 18
> 
> 
> ...


dailyweather my beloved


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 13, 2021)

60's in Ohio in December....I think Al Gore was right.


----------



## DailyWeather (Dec 14, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> 60's in Ohio in December....I think Al Gore was right.


Weather is certainly being unpredictable lately 


*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Monday, December 13 - Sunday, December 19


Spoiler



*Monday, December 13*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Moderate or heavy rain with thunder
Humidity: 94%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 76%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 74%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Tuesday, December 14 - Monday, December 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 96%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Mist
Humidity: 94%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 36°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Mist
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, December 20*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Mist
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Monday, December 13 - Sunday, December 19


Spoiler



*Monday, December 13*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Heavy snow
Humidity: 94%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 87%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 86%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 9°F (-13°C), Sunny
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 13°F (-11°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, December 13 - Sunday, December 19


Spoiler



*Monday, December 13*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 26°F (-3°C), Low: 18°F (-8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 27°F (-3°C), Low: 22°F (-6°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 23°F (-5°C), Low: 17°F (-8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Monday, December 13 - Sunday, December 19


Spoiler



*Monday, December 13*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 51°F (11°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 93%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Tuesday, December 14 - Monday, December 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Mist
Humidity: 83%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 76%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 72%
*Monday, December 20*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Light snow
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Monday, December 13 - Sunday, December 19


Spoiler



*Monday, December 13*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 20°F (-7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 13°F (-11°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Tuesday, December 14 - Monday, December 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 52°F (11°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 89%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 48°F (9°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 89%
*Monday, December 20*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%



*Weather Forecast for Cincinnati, Ohio*
Monday, December 13 - Sunday, December 19


Spoiler



*Monday, December 13*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 77%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Sunny
Humidity: 69%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 64%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 83%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Barcelona, Spain*
Tuesday, December 14 - Monday, December 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 51°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 55°F (13°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 70%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 53°F (11°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, December 20*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Clear
Humidity: 60%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Monday, December 13 - Sunday, December 19


Spoiler



*Monday, December 13*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Patchy light drizzle
Humidity: 64%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 84%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 49°F (9°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 73%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 72%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 69%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Tuesday, December 14 - Monday, December 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Fog
Humidity: 99%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 40°F (5°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 87%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 31°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Overcast
Humidity: 80%
*Monday, December 20*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 94%



*Weather Forecast for Los Angeles, California*
Monday, December 13 - Sunday, December 19


Spoiler



*Monday, December 13*
High: 53°F (12°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Heavy rain
Humidity: 81%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 43%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 45%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 21%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 16%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Monday, December 13 - Sunday, December 19


Spoiler



*Monday, December 13*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 45%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 41%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Overcast
Humidity: 57%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 77%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Light drizzle
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Monday, December 13 - Sunday, December 19


Spoiler



*Monday, December 13*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 88°F (31°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 70%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Monday, December 13 - Sunday, December 19


Spoiler



*Monday, December 13*
High: 65°F (19°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Overcast
Humidity: 94%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 66°F (19°C), Fog
Humidity: 82%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 80%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 79°F (26°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 60°F (15°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Moderate rain
Humidity: 90%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Monday, December 13 - Sunday, December 19


Spoiler



*Monday, December 13*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 79°F (26°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 68%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 78°F (26°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 73%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 75%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 82°F (28°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Patchy rain possible
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 77°F (25°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 77%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Monday, December 13 - Sunday, December 19


Spoiler



*Monday, December 13*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 94%
*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 90%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 38°F (3°C), Mist
Humidity: 51%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 52%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 56°F (13°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 60%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Sunny
Humidity: 48%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Tuesday, December 14 - Monday, December 20


Spoiler



*Tuesday, December 14*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Wednesday, December 15*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 92%
*Thursday, December 16*
High: 51°F (11°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Mist
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, December 17*
High: 51°F (10°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Mist
Humidity: 91%
*Saturday, December 18*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 89%
*Sunday, December 19*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, December 20*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 14, 2021)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 18, 2021)

It's bloody cold here today.


----------



## IS1982 (Jan 9, 2022)

The weather is back!  

*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, January 8 - Friday, January 14


Spoiler



*Saturday, January 8*
High: 20°F (-7°C), Low: 15°F (-10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Sunday, January 9*
High: 14°F (-10°C), Low: -3°F (-19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, January 10*
High: 10°F (-12°C), Low: -9°F (-23°C), Clear
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, January 11*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 2°F (-17°C), Clear
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, January 12*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 14°F (-10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 91%
*Thursday, January 13*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 10°F (-12°C), Mist
Humidity: 94%
*Friday, January 14*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Light snow
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for Aptos, California*
Saturday, January 8 - Friday, January 14


Spoiler



*Saturday, January 8*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, January 9*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 42°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 65%
*Monday, January 10*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, January 11*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Wednesday, January 12*
High: 67°F (20°C), Low: 47°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 52%
*Thursday, January 13*
High: 65°F (18°C), Low: 49°F (10°C), Sunny
Humidity: 56%
*Friday, January 14*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 67%



*Weather Forecast for Dalmuir, Scotland*
Sunday, January 9 - Saturday, January 15


Spoiler



*Sunday, January 9*
High: 42°F (5°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 90%
*Monday, January 10*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Mist
Humidity: 93%
*Tuesday, January 11*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Wednesday, January 12*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 92%
*Thursday, January 13*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 91%
*Friday, January 14*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 40°F (5°C), Mist
Humidity: 95%
*Saturday, January 15*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Fog
Humidity: 97%



*Weather Forecast for Sparks, Nevada*
Saturday, January 8 - Friday, January 14


Spoiler



*Saturday, January 8*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 63%
*Sunday, January 9*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 59%
*Monday, January 10*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 21°F (-6°C), Sunny
Humidity: 41%
*Tuesday, January 11*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 23°F (-5°C), Clear
Humidity: 40%
*Wednesday, January 12*
High: 54°F (12°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 43%
*Thursday, January 13*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%
*Friday, January 14*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Clear
Humidity: 40%



*Weather Forecast for Toronto, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, January 8 - Friday, January 14


Spoiler



*Saturday, January 8*
High: 16°F (-9°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 81%
*Sunday, January 9*
High: 29°F (-2°C), Low: -1°F (-18°C), Light snow
Humidity: 84%
*Monday, January 10*
High: -3°F (-20°C), Low: -14°F (-26°C), Overcast
Humidity: 82%
*Tuesday, January 11*
High: 13°F (-11°C), Low: -19°F (-28°C), Overcast
Humidity: 87%
*Wednesday, January 12*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 6°F (-14°C), Light snow
Humidity: 90%
*Thursday, January 13*
High: 0°F (-18°C), Low: -12°F (-24°C), Mist
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, January 14*
High: -4°F (-20°C), Low: -17°F (-27°C), Sunny
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Watsonville, California*
Saturday, January 8 - Friday, January 14


Spoiler



*Saturday, January 8*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Sunday, January 9*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Monday, January 10*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Clear
Humidity: 58%
*Tuesday, January 11*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, January 12*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 54%
*Thursday, January 13*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Friday, January 14*
High: 57°F (14°C), Low: 43°F (6°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 66%



*Weather Forecast for Eisenstadt, Austria*
Sunday, January 9 - Saturday, January 15


Spoiler



*Sunday, January 9*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, January 10*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, January 11*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 31°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 66%
*Wednesday, January 12*
High: 35°F (1°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 61%
*Thursday, January 13*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, January 14*
High: 47°F (8°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 50%
*Saturday, January 15*
High: 38°F (4°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Lansing, Michigan*
Saturday, January 8 - Friday, January 14


Spoiler



*Saturday, January 8*
High: 28°F (-2°C), Low: 26°F (-3°C), Ice pellets
Humidity: 83%
*Sunday, January 9*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 17°F (-8°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 88%
*Monday, January 10*
High: 15°F (-9°C), Low: 10°F (-12°C), Overcast
Humidity: 81%
*Tuesday, January 11*
High: 27°F (-3°C), Low: 11°F (-12°C), Clear
Humidity: 80%
*Wednesday, January 12*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Overcast
Humidity: 85%
*Thursday, January 13*
High: 26°F (-3°C), Low: 17°F (-8°C), Clear
Humidity: 84%
*Friday, January 14*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 17°F (-9°C), Overcast
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for Birmingham, Alabama England*
Sunday, January 9 - Saturday, January 15


Spoiler



*Sunday, January 9*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, January 10*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 92%
*Tuesday, January 11*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, January 12*
High: 44°F (6°C), Low: 37°F (3°C), Clear
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, January 13*
High: 43°F (6°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 79%
*Friday, January 14*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Clear
Humidity: 78%
*Saturday, January 15*
High: 35°F (2°C), Low: 35°F (2°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 83%



*Weather Forecast for London, Canada (Fictional Location)*
Saturday, January 8 - Friday, January 14


Spoiler



*Saturday, January 8*
High: 58°F (15°C), Low: 48°F (9°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Sunday, January 9*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 67%
*Monday, January 10*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 51%
*Tuesday, January 11*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 56%
*Wednesday, January 12*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 44°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 53%
*Thursday, January 13*
High: 63°F (17°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, January 14*
High: 62°F (17°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 57%



*Weather Forecast for Wrocław, Poland*
Sunday, January 9 - Saturday, January 15


Spoiler



*Sunday, January 9*
High: 37°F (3°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 69%
*Monday, January 10*
High: 34°F (1°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Light snow
Humidity: 88%
*Tuesday, January 11*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 27°F (-3°C), Clear
Humidity: 76%
*Wednesday, January 12*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 25°F (-4°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 79%
*Thursday, January 13*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 28°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 74%
*Friday, January 14*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 34°F (1°C), Overcast
Humidity: 88%
*Saturday, January 15*
High: 36°F (2°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for Los Angeles, California*
Saturday, January 8 - Friday, January 14


Spoiler



*Saturday, January 8*
High: 60°F (16°C), Low: 53°F (12°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Sunday, January 9*
High: 69°F (21°C), Low: 46°F (8°C), Sunny
Humidity: 34%
*Monday, January 10*
High: 68°F (20°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Overcast
Humidity: 27%
*Tuesday, January 11*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 45°F (7°C), Sunny
Humidity: 20%
*Wednesday, January 12*
High: 72°F (22°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Overcast
Humidity: 15%
*Thursday, January 13*
High: 64°F (18°C), Low: 52°F (11°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 34%
*Friday, January 14*
High: 70°F (21°C), Low: 49°F (9°C), Sunny
Humidity: 36%



*Weather Forecast for Raleigh, North Carolina*
Saturday, January 8 - Friday, January 14


Spoiler



*Saturday, January 8*
High: 40°F (4°C), Low: 33°F (1°C), Clear
Humidity: 40%
*Sunday, January 9*
High: 59°F (15°C), Low: 33°F (0°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 71%
*Monday, January 10*
High: 49°F (10°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, January 11*
High: 38°F (3°C), Low: 29°F (-2°C), Clear
Humidity: 48%
*Wednesday, January 12*
High: 47°F (9°C), Low: 30°F (-1°C), Clear
Humidity: 53%
*Thursday, January 13*
High: 50°F (10°C), Low: 38°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, January 14*
High: 45°F (8°C), Low: 32°F (0°C), Clear
Humidity: 62%



*Weather Forecast for Maracaibo, Venezuela*
Saturday, January 8 - Friday, January 14


Spoiler



*Saturday, January 8*
High: 81°F (27°C), Low: 78°F (26°C), Clear
Humidity: 68%
*Sunday, January 9*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 73°F (23°C), Sunny
Humidity: 58%
*Monday, January 10*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Tuesday, January 11*
High: 89°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 63%
*Wednesday, January 12*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (25°C), Sunny
Humidity: 62%
*Thursday, January 13*
High: 91°F (33°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 64%
*Friday, January 14*
High: 90°F (32°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Sunny
Humidity: 61%



*Weather Forecast for Houston, Texas*
Saturday, January 8 - Friday, January 14


Spoiler



*Saturday, January 8*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 71°F (22°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 88%
*Sunday, January 9*
High: 73°F (23°C), Low: 60°F (15°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, January 10*
High: 61°F (16°C), Low: 50°F (10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 48%
*Tuesday, January 11*
High: 58°F (14°C), Low: 47°F (8°C), Clear
Humidity: 41%
*Wednesday, January 12*
High: 66°F (19°C), Low: 54°F (12°C), Sunny
Humidity: 46%
*Thursday, January 13*
High: 71°F (22°C), Low: 56°F (13°C), Clear
Humidity: 54%
*Friday, January 14*
High: 75°F (24°C), Low: 57°F (14°C), Clear
Humidity: 64%



*Weather Forecast for Hell (Miami, Florida)*
Saturday, January 8 - Friday, January 14


Spoiler



*Saturday, January 8*
High: 76°F (24°C), Low: 76°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Sunday, January 9*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 75°F (24°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Monday, January 10*
High: 80°F (27°C), Low: 74°F (23°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 74%
*Tuesday, January 11*
High: 77°F (25°C), Low: 72°F (22°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 75%
*Wednesday, January 12*
High: 74°F (23°C), Low: 70°F (21°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 72%
*Thursday, January 13*
High: 72°F (23°C), Low: 65°F (18°C), Moderate or heavy rain shower
Humidity: 66%
*Friday, January 14*
High: 69°F (20°C), Low: 60°F (16°C), Clear
Humidity: 46%



*Weather Forecast for St. Paul, Minnesota*
Saturday, January 8 - Friday, January 14


Spoiler



*Saturday, January 8*
High: 20°F (-7°C), Low: 15°F (-10°C), Overcast
Humidity: 90%
*Sunday, January 9*
High: 14°F (-10°C), Low: -3°F (-19°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 83%
*Monday, January 10*
High: 10°F (-12°C), Low: -9°F (-23°C), Clear
Humidity: 86%
*Tuesday, January 11*
High: 39°F (4°C), Low: 2°F (-17°C), Clear
Humidity: 88%
*Wednesday, January 12*
High: 33°F (1°C), Low: 14°F (-10°C), Partly cloudy
Humidity: 91%
*Thursday, January 13*
High: 32°F (0°C), Low: 10°F (-12°C), Mist
Humidity: 94%
*Friday, January 14*
High: 30°F (-1°C), Low: 16°F (-9°C), Light snow
Humidity: 95%



*Weather Forecast for Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Sunday, January 9 - Saturday, January 15


Spoiler



*Sunday, January 9*
High: 44°F (7°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Light rain shower
Humidity: 79%
*Monday, January 10*
High: 45°F (7°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Cloudy
Humidity: 78%
*Tuesday, January 11*
High: 41°F (5°C), Low: 36°F (2°C), Overcast
Humidity: 77%
*Wednesday, January 12*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 40°F (4°C), Sunny
Humidity: 86%
*Thursday, January 13*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 39°F (4°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%
*Friday, January 14*
High: 46°F (8°C), Low: 41°F (5°C), Clear
Humidity: 85%
*Saturday, January 15*
High: 42°F (6°C), Low: 42°F (6°C), Clear
Humidity: 91%




_Weather data from WeatherUnlocked_


----------

